# Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring



## Johnbrueck (10 November 2009)

Guten Tag,

heute fand ich in dem Briefkasten 2 Schreiben der Firma Pepper United S.R.O.

In dieser steht, das ich angeblich bei einer der Nummern angerufen hätte, und ich eine Serviceleistung in Anspruch genommen habe und ich solle 90€ bezahlen.

Da weder die Angegebene Nummer richtig ist und ich auch nirgendswo angerufen habe, bin ich mir sicher, dass ich in einer Betrugsfalle gelandet bin. 

Um jedoch sicher zu gehen, wollte ich hier um Rat fragen. Kann es sein, dass die Firma mich übers Ohr hauen möchte?

Wie soll ich vorgehen? Anwalt?

Beide Briefe sind eingescannt. Und sind als Anhang erhältlich.

[noparse]http://superradio.bplaced.net/bild.jpg[/noparse]
[noparse]http://superradio.bplaced.net/bild2.jpg[/noparse]

Liebe Grüße
John Brück


----------



## Tanqueray (10 November 2009)

*Telefonsex [ edit] ; muss ich zahlen?*

Hallo,  

Ich habe vor ungefähr einer Woche (blöderweise) eine dieser Telefonsexnummern angerufen. Geworben wurde damit, dass nur "normalen Telefongebühren" berechnet werden. 
Eigentlich habe ich mir schon gedacht dass da irgendein Trick hinterstecken muss, aber ich war mir sicher, dass ich nichts zahlen muss wovon ich gar nichts weiss.  Bei dem Anruf erfuhr ich dann, dass pro Anruf 90€ Gebühren fällig sind (normale Telefongebühren... ? :wall. Ich habe natürlich sofort aufgelegt. In dem Glauben dass ich erst informiert wurde und sie mich danach für die angekündigten Gebühren durchstellen wollten, machte ich mir keine weiteren Sorgen.

Heute liegt plötzlich eine Rechnung von "United Peppers" in meinem Briefkasten, in Höhe von 90€. Der Betrag ist innerhalb von 8 Tagen zu zahlen.
Da ich mir zu keinem Zeitpunkt bewusst war, dass der Anruf in Höhe von 90€ Zahlungspflichtig ist, bin ich mir unsicher ob ich den Betrag wirklich überweisen soll. Ich will schließlich auch keinen Ärger bekommen.
Das die Rechnung von etwas anderen kommt kann ich auschließen.

Falls es wichtig ist, ich bin 17 Jahre alt.

Ich hoffe wirklich dass ihr mir helfen könnt, stecke ziemlich in der Klemme.:unzufrieden:


----------



## Johnbrueck (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Musste man da eine Adresse angeben? Wenn ja wäre das Hilfreich, denn dann bekommt der Besitzer der Nummer rießen Ärger


----------



## webwatcher (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Scheint sich um einen neuen Anbieter mit derselben alten Masche wie hier zu handeln

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...teil-2-trc-telemedia-mb-direct-phone-ltd.html

[noparse]http://leoniesaint.com/inc/agb.asp[/noparse]


> Pepper United s.r.o betreibt eine Vielzahl von Webseiten erotischer Natur.
> ...
> ...
> d) per Post: Pepper United s.r.o , Anglicka 382/17A, 35301 Marianske Lazne
> ...



Was ein Quatsch


----------



## Johnbrueck (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo webwatcher,

danke für deine rasche Hilfe. Nun bin ich ein wenig verwirrt :S habe bei der Handynummer, die genannt ist, angerufen. Dort hat man zwar angenommen aber nachdem ich gefragt habe, wer da sei, hat jemand verflixxt gesagt und aufgelegt. 

Ich würde gerne mit dem Anwalt dagegen vorgehen, weil es anscheinend wieder welche gibt, die diesen rotz bezahlen. 

Ist es Sinnvoll dagegen vorzugehen?


----------



## webwatcher (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Johnbrueck schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mit dem Anwalt dagegen vorgehen, weil es anscheinend wieder welche gibt, die diesen rotz bezahlen.
> 
> Ist es Sinnvoll dagegen vorzugehen?


Im Prinzip gäbe es die Möglichkeit der negativen Feststellungsklage. Das macht aber nur Sinn, wenn der Betreiber in D greifbar ist und was in früheren ähnlichen Fällen auch erfolgreich durchgezogen wurde. 
Gegen eine  tschechische Adresse vorzugehen dürfte wenig erfolgversprechend sein.

Umgekehrt hat sich noch nie einer von denen vor deutsche Gerichtsschranken gewagt (  aus gutem Grund )


----------



## Johnbrueck (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Dann werde ich es ganz einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Also das mit dem "Gerichtsstand Marienbad, Tschechien" können die schon mal sowieso über den Lokus nageln. :-D
Allein das geht schonmal überhaupt nicht.

Wenn ein "Dienstleistungsangebot" in Deutschland bei deutschen Kunden beworben wird und die "Dienstleistung" am Ort des deutschen Kunden (Telefon) erbracht wird, gilt deutsches Recht, und ein deutscher Gerichtsstand.

Offenbar möchte die Kasperbude aber lieber schon keinen deutschen Gerichtsstand benennen. Da versteckt man sich lieber bei den sieben Zwergen, hinter den böhmischen Bergen. :scherzkeks:

Vollkommener Käse. Allein damit zeigen sie schon nur zu deutlich, dass sie niemals ihre "Forderung" vor Gericht durchsetzen werden.

Es handelt sich hier um die altbekannte "Telefonsex-Offline-Billing-Falle", wie sie auch von Vision Bill und TRC Multimedia Dingsda u.s.w. bekannt ist. Daher gilt zur rechtlichen Bewertung dieser abstrusen "Falle" (die letztlich gar keine ist...) genau das, was ich hier >>>in diesem Beitrag<<< bereits ausführlich geschrieben habe.

Wie auch immer: ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag entsteht bei so einer Abzockfalle natürlich nicht. Die Anbieter solcher Fallen haben es bisher auch nicht in einem einzigen bekannten Fall versucht, ihre Phantasieforderungen vor irgendeinem deutschen Gericht durchzusetzen. Das spricht Bände, angesichts des inzwischen jahrelang andauernden Kasperletheaters mit diesen "Unternehmen". Die drohen, mahnen, blasen die Backen auf und pupsen, aber vor Gericht trauen sie sich nicht.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir grundsätzlich, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Seiten hier sowie den Link zu zeigen. Es ist auch keine Schande, auf solch eine Falle hereinzufallen. Das passiert tausenden, zehntausenden in Deutschland. "Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse", diese Lektion muss ein Heranwachsender halt auf so eine Weise lernen. 

Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind jedenfalls "schwebend unwirksam". Selbst, wenn man hier also ein Vertragsverhältnis unterstellen würde (es gibt keins), dann könnte es vor Gericht immer noch für nichtig erklärt werden. Aber, wie gesagt: vor Gericht gehen die nicht. Die begnügen sich mit dem üblichen Kasperletheater und leben von den 10%, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
Das Kalletaler Dreieck - Video bei Youtube.com
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofjPbcT8Hm4"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Für den äußerst unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt:
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Johnbrueck (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Mich würde jedoch interessieren, woher die meine Adresse haben? Wir sind erst umgezogen. Im Internet habe ich sie noch nie angegeben und nur Freunde bzw. Familie wissen diese Adresse.

Noch dazu ist dies nicht meine Nummer und habe auch nicht angerufen (noch nicht mal ausversehen)

Kann man gegen den Vorgehen, der da Angerufen hat und meine Adresse genannt hat?


----------



## Teleton (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Die haben offensichtlich den gleichen Designer für die Brieflein wie TRC, MCmultimedia, Roxborogh, Media Direct. Die sind absolut gleich aufgebaut.


----------



## Havenhacho (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo, auch bei uns ist heute eine Rechnung über 90€ eingegangen. Nach kurzer Verwunderung stellte sich heraus, daß unser 19jähriger Sohn dort angrufen hatte, aber während der Bandansage wider aufgelegt hatte. Die Rufnummer hatte er aus der Bildzeitung Rubrik: Telefon Service. Die Anzeige lautete "Echter Telefonsex + Rufnummer", kein Vermerk auf Kosten oder Ähnliches!!! Ich habe daraufhin bei der Bild-Anzeigenannahme angerufen und den Vorgang geschildert. Die Recherche der Sachbearbeiterin ergab, daß solche Anzeigen NICHT Rechtens sind und ab Morgen den 11.11.2009 diese Anzeige nicht mehr erscheint. Ihr Rat ist, die Bild mit der Anzeige aufzubewahren und erstmal abzuwarten, mehr könne Sie nicht für uns tun! Also warten wir jetzt erstmal ab und checken hier den Chat.
Gruß Havenhacho


----------



## Johnbrueck (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Eine Frage stellt sich mir aber. Wie finden Sie die Adressen heraus? Und warum kommt die Rechnung an mich und nicht an den Beitzer der Nummer, von der aus angerufen wurde.


----------



## wahlhesse (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Die Adressermittlung ist bei dieser Sorte Betr... ähm "Anbietern" recht abenteuerlich. Aber das Gute daran, die weitere Vorgehensweise der angeblichen Kunden unterscheidet sich nicht von den anderen Nutzlosanbietern. Auch das sind nur kläffende Köter welche kein Anrecht auf ein Würstchen haben 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Johnbrueck (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Also, ich und meine Mutter haben bei der Nummer angerufen .... Also die Handynummer. Da sind jugendliche dran, die einen Beleidigen, jedoch kommt es uns so vor, als käme es vom Band.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Die Art der Ermittlung der Adressaten für die bösen Rechnungen ist so einfach wie perfide.

Die Abzocker beschäftigen eigene freiberufliche Callagenten, diese rufen dann die von Dir übermittelte Nummer Deines Anschlusses an. Dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder man droht sofort mit "Anzeige, Pfändung, Gerichtsvollzieher und trallala", wenn Du die Adresse nicht sofort rausrückst. Manche von diesen Abzockern machen es auch noch perfider. Sie rufen an und geben sich als "DHL-Paketdienst" aus. Sie hätten da ein Paket, die Adresse sei nicht richtig zu lesen, Du solltest doch "nur schnell mal eben" die Adresse rausrücken.

Es gibt auch einen Telefonprovider in Deutschland, der ein bekanntes Datenloch hat, und der die Bestandsdaten an einen der bekannten Abzocker verkauft.


----------



## Johnbrueck (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Gut zu wissen sowas... Aufjedenfall werde ich hier weiter Berichten, schon für andere, die auch Betroffen sind.

Mal gucken, was noch kommt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Johnbrueck: ich bestehe darauf, dass Du uns auf dem laufenden hältst. Ein kurzer Blick auf die Hintergründe führt zu alten Bekannten... wohin man schaut...


[Hintergrundinformationen für interessierte LeserInnen, nicht praktisch verwendbar - aber amüsant]

Datum zápisu: 30.září 2008 [gegründet 30.9.2008]
Obchodní firma:        Pepper United s.r.o.

Zapsáno: 30.září 2008

Sídlo [Sitz]: 
Mariánské Lázně, 
Anglická 682/17A, 
PSČ 353 01 


Geschäftsführer (jednatel) und Inhaber:

V* V* , r.č. 670525/1443
Mariánské Lázně, Anglická 682/17A, PSČ 353 01
den vzniku funkce:  30.září 2008
Zapsáno: 30.září 2008

Bei (www!.)leoniesaint.com kann man auch über Maxolution bezahlen. 

unter (www!).leoniesaint.com/inc öffenen sich böse Seiten - im Besitz der Maxolution.
anders ohne www!

noch was:


> Kündigungsmöglichkeiten:
> a) per E-Mail an [email protected]



Da landet man wieder beim tschechischen GF und "Inhaber" V*V*
http://centralops.net/co/DomainDoss...true&svc_scan=true&traceroute=true&go1=Submit

(man beachte auch bravo-models.com im whois)


Kommen wir zurück zur leoniesaint.com

http://centralops.net/co/DomainDoss...true&svc_scan=true&traceroute=true&go1=Submit
W*** O***
Silwa --> eine große Nummer im deutschen nackedei-Geschäft


W*O* taucht übrigens u.a. bei einer Firma in Tschechien auf (RT Mediasolutions), im Zusammenhang mit einer in Nackedeiliebhaberkreisen bekannten Seite Red-Tube (nicht zu verwechseln, genauer gesagt: eben gerade zu verwechseln mit Redtube).
Einer der Inhaber (?) dieser Firma gehörte zum berühmten "Seligenstädter Kreisel" (~Visit-X, ~Campoint, ~EBS/Crosskirk)
*edit: es sind offenbar sogar drei der GF/Inhaber, dazu müsste ich den tschechischen Eintrag genauer lesen können*

Das sieht aus wie ein Klassentreffen von Hinterbänklern der Eurowebtainment-Schmuddelmessen oder auch "Inet-Dreams im Wunderland.de" 

PS: Da stimmt doch irgend etwas nicht... Herr V* V* hat eine eigene Internetseite (vornamenachname.com), registriert an der passenden Adresse. Er ist namensidentisch mit einem weltweit bekannten tschechischen Fotografen, der eine weltweit bekannte Film- und Fotoschule in Prag betreibt. Das kommt mir alles sehr komisch vor. Da es aber durchaus erkennbare Zusammenhänge zu eben jener Fotoschule gibt, da andererseits aber der Fotoschulengründer *nicht* identisch ist mit VV, könnte es sich um einen Verwandten handeln. Der Junior???


---------------


MC Multimedia
Postfach 1107
36094 Petersberg

???????

Bitte schaue hier regelmäßig vorbei. Falls hier mehr Betroffene auflaufen, ist das ein Fall für Wiso ermittelt oder Akte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Von dieser Art Abzocke wird man bald noch mehr hören. Nachdem die Bundesnetzagentur viele deutsche Nummern kassiert hat, weicht man auf Auslandsnummern aus. Man wusste bisher nur nicht, wer dieses Angebot verantwortet (und so ganz genau weiß man es ja immer noch nicht...)

Die obere Nummer stimmt fast, die untere könnte passen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Bitte dringend auch die Bundesnetzagentur informieren, einige der Nummern wurden offenbar bereits gesperrt!
"069-24794020" - Google-Suche
("Geile Omi")
(SNT Deutschland AG)

s.a.
0032-24011068
http://www.google.de/search?as_q=&h...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images
(da ist die österreichische Nummer auch dabei)


Hast Du das Briefkuvert noch? Bitte aufheben. Ich vermute, dass diese Geschichte noch sehr interessant wird...


----------



## Timster (11 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Teleton schrieb:


> Die haben offensichtlich den gleichen Designer für die Brieflein wie TRC, MCmultimedia, Roxborogh, Media Direct. Die sind absolut gleich aufgebaut.



Nicht nur das: Koordinaten im Briefkopf - PLZ 36094 Petersburg und Postfach 1107 - zeigen auch in Richtung der bekannten Pappenheimer.


----------



## wurzelsepp (12 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Sagt mal was hat das denn jetzt mit dieser Dubiosen Rechnung auf sich??? Ich hab auch so ein "Teil" bekommen.

Die Nummer die sie da angeben gehört nicht mir... Irgendeine Handy Nummer die ich noch nie gesehen hab und ich kann mich auch nicht entsinnen überhaupt so einen "Dienst" in Anspruch genommen zu haben. Definitiv nicht!

Wie zum Henker haben die überhaupt meine Adresse bekommen?

Wie soll man hier weiter vorgehen? Ignorieren / Archivieren was da so kommt und abwarten? Oder einen rechtlichen Beistand suchen?

Grüsse und Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Johnbrueck (12 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

ALso ich würde sagen

-Nicht Antworten
-Warten
-Warten
-Warten
-Warten
xD


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hier lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/60034-pepper-united-s-r-o-rechnung.html#post296654


----------



## wurzelsepp (12 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

okay das hatte ich wohl zu schnell überflogen... war zu verwirrt 

Trotzdem ärgert es mich, dass irgendein "Anbieter" dem ich wissentlich niemals meine Adresse gegeben habe mir eine Rechnung stellt.

Persönliche Daten sind heute wirklich nicht mehr persönlich das ist doch zum :kotz:

Ich habe übrigens die Nummer die ich scheinbar "besitze" mal angerufen. Da war ein älterer Herr dran der offensichtlich genau so verwirrt war wie ich. :scherzkeks: Ausserdem meinte er er würde diese Telefonnummer schon mehrere Jahre besitzen. 

Dann warte ich jetzt einfach mal ab ^^


----------



## Johnbrueck (12 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Bei mir das gleiche Spiel ...

Ich denke mal, hierbei handelt es sich um eine generierte Nummer...


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Gepfefferte Rechnung von alten Bekannten - jetzt mit dreisten Drohungen


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein
> 19.11.2009
> Gepfefferte Rechnung von alten Bekannten - jetzt mit dreisten Drohungen
> Über die TRC Telemedia und ihr dubioses Geschäftsgebaren haben wir bereits mehrfach berichtet. Inhaltlich hat sich an der Abzockmasche zwar nichts geändert, jedoch haben die Betreiber nach Kenntnis der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein zum vierten Mal in diesem Jahr den Namen geändert. Hier die uns bekannten Namen in chronologischer Reihenfolge:
> ...



siehe auch 
Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Neuer Name, alte Masche


----------



## ich und du (30 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Hier lesen:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/60034-pepper-united-s-r-o-rechnung.html#post296654



Ich habe das selbe Problem heute sind die 8 Tage abgelaufen ich habe natürlich nicht gezahlt.
Wie ist Ihr weiteres vorgehen ?
Was kommt nach der 1. Rechnung?
Wie soll ich mich verhalten


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



ich und du schrieb:


> Was kommt nach der 1. Rechnung?


>>> Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Teleton (30 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



> Was kommt nach der 1. Rechnung?


Noch eine, noch eine und noch eine. Jeweils 50 Euro Mondgebühren dazu. Dann ein Inkassobüro aus München (da ist man bei ca. 250 Euro "Forderung" abgelangt). Geklagt wurde in den mindestens letzten 10 Jahren noch von keinem einzigen Anbieter der mit diesem Geschäftsmodel am Start war.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Teleton schrieb:


> . Geklagt wurde in den mindestens letzten 10 Jahren noch von keinem einzigen Anbieter der mit diesem Geschäftsmodel am Start war.


In zwei Fällen, als noch eine deutsche Adresse existierte, wurden erfolgreich negative 
Feststellungsklagen gegen die Namensvorgänger gewonnen.

Das gesamte Geschäft läuft jetzt nur noch über virtuelle Auslandsadressen.
Die Mahndrohungen sind nicht mehr als stinkende Pfürze. 

Nase zuhalten und durch...

PS: Nicht ganz so schlimm wie das hier, aber genauso ungefährlich
Pupsendes Schwein löst Gas-Alarm aus


----------



## Antiscammer (30 November 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Auf den Rechnungen der "Pepper United" aka "TRC Telemedia" aka "Roxborough Dingsbumsfalera Wieauchimmer" steht immer noch das Petersberger Postfach.
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/mediabig/92201A.pdf

Ob die Adresse "Anglická 682/17A, 353 01, Marianke Lazne (Marienbad), Tschechische Republik überhaupt zustellfähig ist, wäre auszuprobieren. Offenbar ist das ein reiner Wohnblock:

=>google Maps in Marienbad/CZ

Es wird berichtet, dass Einschreiben verschiedentlich mit "Annahme verweigert" wieder zurückgekommen sind.
http://www.verbraucherschutz.tv/2009/02/15/spiegel-tv-berichtet-ueber-trc-media-und-allinkassa

Wie auch immer.
Sollte diese Adresse auch nicht zustellfähig sein, dann gilt:
Von einem Postfach kann man in Deutschland, wenn man alles richtig macht, kaum erfolgreich verklagt werden.
Unrechtmäßige Forderungen - Antispam Wiki

Bisher sind auch in mehreren Jahren, seit es diese Kasperbude unter verschiedenen Namen gibt, noch keine derartigen Versuche bekannt geworden.


----------



## PHBIST (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

hallo

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen auch so eine Rechnung über 90 euro bekommen
ich soll angeblich am 16.12 .>2007<  eine nummer angerufen haben mann gab mir auch gleich 5 stück zur auswahl .
Habe mir nichts dabei gedacht und es einfach ignoriert 
Heute mache ich den Postkasten auf und was sehe ich da ein Mahnbescheid über 125 euro.
Was soll ich tun es wieder ignorieren ?? oder doch bezahlen ?? hmmm ich weiss nicht


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



PHBIST schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun



Du sollst lesen und Dir ein eigenes Urteil bilden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/60034-pepper-united-s-r-o-rechnung.html#post296654

Vorschriften, was Du tun "sollst" oder "musst", können und dürfen wir Dir nicht machen. Du bist volljährig und geschäftsfähig, und Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir nicht leisten. Die vielen Informationen sollten jedoch selbsterklärend sein, so, dass sich jeder seine Meinung bilden kann.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



PHBIST schrieb:


> Heute mache ich den Postkasten auf und was sehe ich da ein Mahnbescheid über 125 euro.


Mit Sicherheit kein Mahnbescheid >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

sondern ganz gewöhnlicher Mahnmüll.

Warum versuchst du es zur Abwechslung nicht mal mit Lesen?  Es ist schon zig mal durchgekaut


----------



## Johnbrueck (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Juhu , heute kam die Mahnung. Da wurde folgendes Fett abgedruckt.

von ihrem Telefonanschluss wurde eine Telefonsex-Serviceleistung von Roxborough Management Inc. in Anspruch genommen.

Diesmal knallhart die Fakten aufgetischt :roll: xD


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Na und? Was sollen diese "knallharten Fakten" beweisen?

Es kann selbstverständlich auf dem Anschluß angerufen worden sein. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag mit dem Dienstleister geschlossen wurde. Das ist nur dann der Fall, wenn es vor Vertragsschluß einen eindeutigen Hinweis auf die Kosten (sowie weitere Informationen über den Betreiber, Zahlungspflichten etc.) gegeben hat. Den Nachweis hierfür müsste die böhmische Kasperbude führen.

Ansonsten: null und nichtig. Kein Vertrag, keine Zahlungspflicht. Das ist dasselbe, wie wenn ein Straßenköter geltend macht, dass er von Dir ein Leberwurstbrötchen zu kriegen habe, weil Du an seinem Zaun vorbeigelaufen bist.


----------



## Johnbrueck (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Das war Sakastisch gemeint xD .. Ich habe da ja nie angerufen. Niemand hat da angerufen die Nummern sind generiert. 

Wäre ich jetzt ein kleiner Junge würde ich den Brief meiner Mami nicht zeigen ... xD


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Ob der grau-struwwelisch-bärtige Allinkassianer-Beauftragte aus München auch für diese (wohl umfirmierte) Kasperbude zu inkassieren versucht?

Wir werden sehen......


----------



## Teleton (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Für die Vorgängergesellschaft MB Direct Phone Ltd tut er es jedenfalls.


----------



## spotty (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

habe ebenfalls 5!!!! Rechnungen dieser Art erhalten. Ich bin mir ebenfalls sicher, diese Rufnr. nicht gewählt zu haben. Auf meinem Handy hat mehrmals jemand angerufen, der unbedingt meine Adresse haben wollte.  Hab sie ihm nie gegeben, bis auf einmal, als er sich als Vodoafon ausgab, ich hätte einen Tankgutschein gewonnen und sie bräuchten meine Adresse, zum zuschicken. 
Da bin drauf reingefallen. Eine Woche später waren dann die 5 Rechnungen da.
Bin sofort zur Polizei und hab ne Anzeige gemacht. Das ist Betrug. Inzwischen schon die 1. Mahnung erhalten. Lt. Polizei auf keinen Fall zahlen, gegen die Firma wird bereits ermittelt, müssen wohl mehrere angezeigt haben. 
Ich denke, je mehr Anzeigen laufen, umso aktiver wird die Polizei. 
Lt. Polizei in jedem Fall nicht reagieren und es auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ankommen lassen. Sollte dieser denn mal kommen, muß allerding Einspruch dagegen erhoben werden.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



spotty schrieb:


> Sollte dieser denn mal _( ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid)_ kommen,


vorher wachsen Kokospalmen an Südpol


----------



## Lala2009 (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

ich habe nun auch den zweiten brief von pepper united erhalten. eher gesagt hab ich schon acht gekriegt, vier beim ersten mal und vier beim zweiten mal. bei mir stimmt die adresse, auch die telefonnummer. davon mal abgesehen, dass die nummer auf meine freundin läuft und wir die nummer erst ein oder zwei wochen wochen vor dem ersten briefansturm gekriegt hatten und die forderung auf die im brief genannten telefonate im jahre 2007 statt gefunden haben sollten. nur mein name stimmt nicht wirklich. mein nachname ist nicht ganz richtig geschrieben und der vorname ist auch nicht meiner. das mit der adresse ist auch sehr merkwürdig, weil wir hier vor 3 monaten erst eingezogen sind. hat einer von euch eine idee, wie die leute an die daten ran kommen. würde mich ziemlich interessieren in meinem fall:
mein nicht ganz richtiger name
meine neue adresse
die richtige nummer, die aber auf meine freundin läuft
ist schon alles sehr merkwürdig. bin mal gespannt, was da noch so für lustige briefchen kommen. 
mfg


----------



## Moka (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo!

Haben gestern eien Rechnung von United Pepper bekommen. Sollen innerhalb 8 Tagen 90 Euro bezahlen.
Mein Mann hat zugegeben, dort angerufen zu haben. Aber nur kurz, hat sofort aufgelegt, als die was von Telefongebühren sagten. 
Sollen wir bezahlen? Dieser Anruf kostete doch niemals 90 Euro. Was sollen wir tun? Außerdem dachte ich, daß wir wenn dann auf unserer normalen Telefonrechnung den Betrag draufhaben. Geht das nicht über Telekom? Ach ja, die Rechnung von United Pepper kam auf unserer beiden Vornamen. Wie das denn? Helft mir, bin verzweifelt, will nix bezahlen!


----------



## Teleton (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hi Moka,

schau mal dieses und das Folgeposting an. Pepper United hat das identische Geschäftsmodel (und die gleichen Postfächer und Designer für Briefe und Bewerbungen usw.)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...media-mb-direct-phone-ltd-159.html#post292520


----------



## DerIch (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Also ich habe ebenfalls gestern von Pepper United Post bekommen. 2 Briefe mit einer Forderung von 90 Euro. War zunächst auch außer mir, weil die Nr. und meine Daten gestimmt haben. Jedoch habe ich keine der angeblichen genannte Nummern gewählt, außerdem war ich auch zu den genannten Zeitpunkt auf Arbeit. Ich habe mich auch gefragt wie diese Typen an meine Adresse gekommen sind, dann viel mir ein das vor etwa 2-3 Wochen mich angebl. Media Markt angerufen hat und meine Nummer ausgelost wurde das ich einen 200 Euro Gutschein gewonnen hätte und ich meine Daten durchgeben soll damit sie mir diesen zuschicken können. Hat sich ziemlich seriös angehört und ich habe den Fehler gemacht und meine Daten durchgegeben:wall:. Als der Gutschein nicht kam, dachte ich es war nur ein dummer Scherz, doch nun kam die Bescherung ... . 
Eine Frechheit das niemand diese Herren endlich mal hinter Gittern bringt. 

Habe im Internet einiges über diese Abzocker Firma erfahren, es gab ja auch interessante Berichte auf youtube darüber. 

Also dieses Geld brauch man auf keinen Fall zu zahlen, einfach die Post ignorieren ! Trotzdem nerven natürlich diese Briefe. Kenne mich leider nicht mit der Post so aus, ist es möglich die Annahme dieser Briefe von der Post zuverweigern ?


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



DerIch schrieb:


> ist es möglich die Annahme dieser Briefe von der Post zuverweigern ?


Selbstverständlich! Entweder dem Zusteller wieder mitgeben oder aber zukleben, "Annahme verweigert - zurück an Absender" auf den Umschlag schreiben und in den nächsten Postbriefkasten damit!


----------



## Teleton (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



DerIch schrieb:


> Kenne mich leider nicht mit der Post so aus, ist es möglich die Annahme dieser Briefe von der Post zuverweigern ?


Wozu? Ist Dein Altpapiercontainer defekt?


----------



## Moka (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hi Teleton!

Dank Dir, Du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen. Warten jetzt mal ab! 
Moka


----------



## holzulles (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo zusammen, habe heute die zweite Mahnung von pepper united im Briefkasten gehabt.
In dieser Mahnung ist jetzt die rede von 190€.

habe tatsächlich mal ne nummer gewählt die aber mit einer vorwahl von Köln beginnt und da war nie die rede von nem kostenpflichtigen anruf in dieser höhe sondern nur normal tarif.

wie kann ich oder besser noch wie soll ich jetzt verhalten, ignoriren oder doch zahlen?

aber zahlen will ich natürlich nicht weil das ist ja nicht normal soviel kohle für nen anruf von 15 sekunden.
bin für jeden rat dankbar
euer holzulles


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung gibt es keine Rechtspflicht, reagieren zu müssen. Außer beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, aber das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, bei diesem Abzocker haben wir davon in mehreren Jahren noch nicht gehört.

Brieffreundschaften mit Abzockern oder Inkassobüros machen keinen Sinn. Genauso gut kann man einer Parkuhr die Dreisatzrechnung erklären.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Johnbrueck (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Ujj heute 3.Mahung bekommen.. Wunderschön  

Jetzt haben die aus unerfindlichen gründen 65€ Mahngebüren nochmals hinzugefügt. xD

und dann noch einen "Kundenstammblatt".

Der macht mir angst!! (Achtung Ironie)

Nämlich unten steht:



> Mahnung:                        x
> Einschaltung von:
> Auslaender-Behoerde:
> Verdacht des:
> ...


 
Soll mich das beeindrucken?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Da wird der Staatsanwalt aber schwer beeindruckt sein. Anzeige wegen Nichtzahlens einer Phantasieforderung einer rumänischen Briefkastenfirma. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Johnbrueck (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Tja ... 

Komisch nur das die Briefe aus Fulda kommen (Poststempel) denn 55 cent porto aus Keine Ahnung woher?

Das wär ja mal BILLIG


----------



## Timster (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Johnbrueck schrieb:


> ... und dann noch einen "Kundenstammblatt". ...



Das gute alte "Kundenstammblatt" hieß früher noch sinnbefreiter "Personalstammblatt" (siehe z.B.  > hier <). Ich habe das Ding selber vor bald 5 Jahren bekommen. Außer dem Titel scheint sich daran offensichtlich nicht viel geändert zu haben. 



Johnbrueck schrieb:


> ... Soll mich das beeindrucken?



Seltsam, aber so ist es.  Ich befürchte leider, dass es trotz aller Skurrilität bei einigen "Kunden" doch wirkt.


----------



## Teleton (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



> Soll mich das beeindrucken?


Na ja, immerhin haben die Beweismittel b *und* d!

Trotzdem haben die sich -ebenso wie alle Mitbewerber mit gleichem Geschäftsmodel- noch nie vor Gericht getraut.


----------



## BjoernP (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Teleton schrieb:


> Na ja, immerhin haben die Beweismittel b *und* d!



Und die Auslaender-Behoerde ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Johnbrueck (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Ich spiele mal mit den Gedanken denen einfach mal ne Rechnung wegen doofheit zu schicken. :wall:   :scherzkeks:


----------



## Scholzi (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo ihr da draußen. Ich  bräuchte eure hilfe! Hab da versehentlich angerufen bei derer Firma Pepper United, hab mittlerweile schon ne Mahnung bekommen über 125 €. der Telefonanschluss läuft auf mich, meine Freundin hat jedoch den ersten Brief bekommen, den Zweiten hab ich schnell verräumt. Weiß nicht was ich machen soll! Wills ihr nicht sagen, nicht das die  Beziehung wegen so etwas zerbricht! Was soll ich machen? Weiß nicht weiter. bitte helft mir schnell


----------



## Johnbrueck (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Einfach Ignorieren. Vielleicht den Postboten sagen, das du solche Briefe verweigerst.


----------



## Scholzi (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Und mir kann ganz sicher nichts passieren?? Können dir mir wirklich nichts antun?? In dem Zweiten Brief steht nämlich, wenn ich nicht zahle das sie dann mit anderen Mitteln kommen ...


----------



## webwatcher (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Scholzi schrieb:


> In dem Zweiten Brief steht nämlich, wenn ich nicht zahle das sie dann mit anderen Mitteln kommen ...


Nicht so viel Privat-TV Pseudo Doku-Serien sehen. Das verdirbt den Blick für die Realität.

Das einzige was kommt,  ist das hier >> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## wurzelsepp (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Es ist ja immer wieder schön was für "Mahngebühren" die verlangen... ich lach mich schlapp... das kann ja schon mal kein Ernst sein.

Sagt mal... angenommen die schicken tatsächlich einen Mahnbescheid raus und ich antworte darauf nicht...(weil ich nicht kann) plane im Frühjahr für ein halbes Jahr ins Ausland zu gehen...

Was mache ich dann??? So mit binnen 2 Wochen Antworten wird das nix 

Oder soll ich am Besten mal einen Brief von meinem Anwalt schicken lassen um das (Hoffentlich) vorzeitig zu beenden? (Vielleicht gleich mit einer Rechnung über 500€ dass sie meine Zeit in Anspruch nehmen ihren Gehirnmüll zu lesen)

Grüsse!


----------



## Timster (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



wurzelsepp schrieb:


> ... Oder soll ich am Besten mal einen Brief von meinem Anwalt schicken lassen um das (Hoffentlich) vorzeitig zu beenden? ...



Vorschlag: Negative Feststellungsklage, d.h. Du drehst den Spieß um, und zwingst Pepper United und Konsorten dazu, den Bestand Iherer Forderung nachzuweisen. Unklar ist mir allerdings: Der Laden hat sich zwischenzeitlich ja nach Tschechien "abgesetzt" - evtl. macht das die Sache etwas schwerer?


----------



## Teleton (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Ich würde mal 1-1,5 Jahre für die Zustellung der Klage einplanen, wenn man an der Adresse überhaupt zustellen kann.



> Sagt mal... angenommen die schicken tatsächlich einen Mahnbescheid raus


Warum sollten die nach Jahren ohne plötzlich bei Dir anfangen?


----------



## ich und du (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

also läuft das so ab 
1. Rechnung
2. 1. Mahnung
3. 2. Mahnung
4. 3. Mahnung
5. Inkassobüro aus München

und dann ist schluss oder wie ?


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Könnte sein.

Ist aber letztlich wurst, ob das Kasperletheater 3, 5 oder 10 Akte hat.


----------



## Moka (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo an alle!!!

Hab vorgestern die 2. Rechnung mit "Beweismitteln" usw. erhalten, 190 Euro bezahlen (ist ja alles bekannt...).Aber der Hammer kam jetzt grad:
Gerade hat mich eine Frau von Pepper United angerufen. Warum wir nicht bezahlen? Hey Leute, falls ich die 2. Rechnung bezahlen hätte wollen, dann hätte sie das Geld in dieser kurzen Zeit eh noch nicht, oder? 
Ich hab die gute Frau mal saublöd angemacht, mit welchen Mitteln die da so umgehen und daß es ne Frechheit ist mit diesen horrenden Rechnungen und Betrug usw.  Dann sagte sie, daß die Telefonverbindungen halt mal von uns ausgehn. Ich sagte dann, daß mein 11jähriger Sohn da angerufen hat und wir nix bezahlen: Sie meinte dann, daß könne sie ja nicht wissen und es wird notiert. OK, das kann sie ja nicht wissen. Ich hab dann nochmal gesagt, daß wir nix zahlen und es ne Frechheit ist, was die betreiben. Aber das wird sie wahrscheinlich nicht beeindruckt haben. Wer wurde auch angerufen? Und was wird uns jetzt als nächstes blühen? Bitte um baldige Antworten; Danke!!!!


----------



## Teleton (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



> Aber das wird sie wahrscheinlich nicht beeindruckt haben.


Wenn doch hätte sie in ihrem Job nichts zu suchen. Sie soll für ihren Arbeitgeber Kohle reinbringen und nicht über zutreffende Rechtsfolgen plaudern.


> Wer wurde auch angerufen?


Was würde sich ändern wenn viele/keine anderen Leute angerufen wurden?


> Und was wird uns jetzt als nächstes blühen?


Noch einige Briefe von einem Inkassobüro aus München, die ebenfalls eine ordentliche Schaufel auf die Forderung werfen, so dass man am Ende fast 300 € nicht bezahlt. Dann schläft das Ganze regelmäßig ein.
Geklagt wurde von Pepper/Roxborough/M.B. Direct Phone/TRC/MC Multimedia oder weiteren Firmen aus der Firmengruppe um Fr.H. noch nie.


----------



## Moka (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo!

Ist nur komisch, daß die jetzt per Telefon (die Nummer von Pepper United war übrigens unterdrückt!!! Ist doch verboten, dachte ich) Geld eintreiben wollen, wenn man nach mehreren Mahnungen nicht bezahlt hat. 
 War mir neu. Hab noch bei keinem Eintrag davon was gelesen. Na ja, mal abwarten.


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Moka schrieb:


> ...(die Nummer von Pepper United war übrigens unterdrückt!!! Ist doch verboten, dachte ich)


....nee du, das betrifft nur Verkaufs- und Anbahnungsgespräche. Wenn einer treffend was von dir will, kann er sehr wohl seine Nummer unterdrücken oder auch eine falsche anzeigen.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Bundesnetzagentur schaltet Ortsnetznummern für Telefonerotik-Offline-Billing ab.

Urteil: Bundesnetzagentur darf Ortsnetzrufnummern abschalten - teltarif.de News



> Aufgrund von Beschwerden wurde die Bundesnetzagentur darauf aufmerksam, dass zahlreiche Verbraucher Rechnungen für angebliche Telefonerotikdienstleistungen über Ortsnetzrufnummern erhalten hatten. Die Verbraucher sollten für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme dieser Dienstleistungen bis zu 72 Euro zahlen. Inhaltlich entsprachen die abgerechneten Dienste jedoch den üblicherweise über 0900-Rufnummern erbrachten Telefonerotikdiensten und mithin einem Premium-Dienst im Sinne des Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG).



Also: alle Betroffenen sollten diese Nummern der Bundesnetzagentur melden.
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf


----------



## DerIch (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen immer wieder Post (2x 2 Briefe auf ein Mal) von Pepper United bekommen. Dabei habe ich bei der 2 Sendung den Brief nicht angenommen, d.h. Annahme verweigert, danach hatte ich Ruhe. Gestern kam wieder ein Brief jedoch wirklich nur ein Brief, sonst habe ich immer 2 bekommen ..., habe die Annahme wieder verweigert, obwohl es mich interessiert hätte was diesmal drin steht. Mal schauen wie es weitergeht. 

Vor einigen Wochen kam auf MDR bei "Dabei ab Zwei" wieder ein Bericht über Pepper United. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxIdtki13P0"]YouTube- MDR Dabei ab zwei - Die Telefonabzocke der â€žPepper United" bzw. â€žTRC Telemedia"[/ame]


----------



## Johnbrueck (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Jetzt macht ein Deutsches Inkasso mit.
Habe vorgestern Post von AllInkasso bekommen.

http://i46.tinypic.com/snpl.jpg -- Forderung 1
http://i48.tinypic.com/df9aup.jpg -- Forderung 2

Langsam nerven die. :roll::smile:

Liebe Grüße
John


----------



## Teleton (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Die machen das schon seit Jahren für die Firmengruppe. 
Zumindest bist Du jetzt fast am Ende der Mahnorgie angekommen. 1 bis 2 Briefe noch dann ists vorbei.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Jetzt auch in der Schweiz:
Dicke Post aus Petersberg (Panorama, NZZ Online)


> Eine Firma mit dem wohlklingenden Namen «Roxborough Management Inc» verschickt nun auch Schweizern gesalzene Rechnungen für angebliche Sextelefonate. In Deutschland ist die dubiose Firma schon lange bekannt, allerdings unter stetig wechselndem Namen.
> ...
> Hinter dem Firmenschild steckt ein in der Abzockerszene alter Bekannter, die TRC Media, die sich nach einem allzu grossen Medieninteresse letzten Sommer flugs einen neuen Namen gab, das Geschäftsmodell aber nicht wechselte


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Die hessisch-böhmische Kasperbude traut sich schon nicht, in Deutschland zu klagen. In der Schweiz wohl erst recht nicht. Da kriegen sie die Ohren mit dem Alphorn durchgeblasen.

Überhaupt fällt es auf, dass es viele Abzockerbanden gibt, deren deutsche Inkassobüros Mahnungen an Schweizer schicken - aber niemals schicken Schweizer Inkassobüros Mahnungen an Schweizer Verbraucher. 
Muß wohl einen triftigen Grund haben. Vermutlich das Schweizer Inkassorecht. Stichwort Ohrendurchblasen. Inkassostalking geht wohl in der Schweiz nicht so richtig.


----------



## passer (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Ein Shredder freut sich auf dei hochvorzügliche Zusammenarbeit
mit den Inkassobriefen der Nutzlosenanbieter. :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat in einem Urteil des OVG NRW Recht bekommen: Die Abschaltung von Ortsnetznummmern bei Telefonsex-Offline-Billing war rechtens.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...vision-communication-gmbh-139.html#post304273

Es ging hier zwar um ein anderes "Unternehmen", aber das Geschäftsmodell ist genau das gleiche.

Also: alle Betroffenen sollten diese Nummern der  Bundesnetzagentur melden.
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf
Damit die Nummern möglichst schnell abgeschaltet werden.


----------



## bernhard (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/61119-muesste-koennte-taete.html


----------



## mamamachma (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo, habe auch zwei "aktuelle" Rechnungen von Pepper United,Petersberg  erhalten. Sehr lustig, die Handy-Nummer stimmt nicht und es war angeblich im Juli 2006. Unglaublich oder? Und dann noch je 90€.  Mal sehen wie lästig die sind, interessiert sich eigentlich keine Staatsanwaltschaft dafür wegen Betrug o.ä.?
Danke für die Warnungen und Hinweise, werde natürlich nicht bezahlen.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



mamamachma schrieb:


> interessiert sich eigentlich keine Staatsanwaltschaft dafür wegen Betrug o.ä.?


Die Sta Fulda  sieht trotz mehrerer  tausend Strafanzeigen keine Veranlassung tätig zu werden. 
Pepper United S.R.O  ist die Nachfolgetarnfirma von MCM Multimedia  und Co
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...teil-2-trc-telemedia-mb-direct-phone-ltd.html

Diagnose: fortgeschrittener grauer Star


----------



## Hobsi (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo, mein Sohn hat auch mehre Briefe von der Fa. Pepper United bekommen. Wir waren bei der Polizei und die hat gesagt wir sollen uns keine Sorgen machen. Nun ist heute wieder ein Brief gekommen und zwar soll nun das Geld über ein Inkasso-Büro eingetrieben werden. Die Allinkasso GmbH hat Ihren Sitz in München. Hat jemand von Euch schon Bekanntschaft mit diesen Unternehmen gemacht? Außerdem wie sollen wir uns weiter verhalten?


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Es ändert sich nichts, egal ob der Zwergpinscher, der räudige Köter oder der Präriekojote rumjaulen. Alle drei kriegen sie kein Leberwurstbrötchen, und man muss sich auch nicht dafür rechtfertigen, warum sie keins kriegen. Denn letztendlich sind es alles zahnlose Kläffer ohne Sonderrechte, die können Euch überhaupt nichts.
Die Pepper/TRC-Trullala/Roxbrech/Dingskirchensonstwas hat bisher noch in keinem einzigen Fall einen Prozess geführt. Kein Wunder: die Bundesnetzagentur hat das Geschäftsmodell verboten. Auf Beschwerden hin werden die betreffenden Ortsnetznummern abgeschaltet. Das Beschwerdeformular gibt es hier:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Hobsi schrieb:


> . Nun ist heute wieder ein Brief gekommen und zwar soll nun das Geld über ein Inkasso-Büro eingetrieben werden.


na und? Inkassobutzen sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sondervollmacht. 
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Hobsi schrieb:


> Die Allinkasso GmbH hat Ihren Sitz in München.


Die Allinkasso GmbH und ihr grauköppiger Sprecher - Herr Google kennt den Laden. Es ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, dass diese Inkassoklitsche mal über die sattsam bekannten, dünnpfiffigen Drohgebärden hinaus ging. Warum wohl???


----------



## waldfee (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Sta Fulda  sieht trotz mehrerer  tausend Strafanzeigen keine Veranlassung tätig zu werden.
> Pepper United S.R.O  ist die Nachfolgetarnfirma von MCM Multimedia  und Co
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...teil-2-trc-telemedia-mb-direct-phone-ltd.html
> 
> Diagnose: fortgeschrittener grauer Star



   Ich habe vor längerer Zeit bereits eine Betrugsanzeige  gestellt. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat ermittelt, dass ich nicht der Anschlussinhaber der angegebenen Telefonnummer bin  und somit auch eine  „Dienstleistung“ in  2007 nicht in Anspruch genommen haben kann. Die Anzeige hat er auf Grund dieser Feststellung an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda abgegeben. Obwohl der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda definitiv bekannt ist, dass ich nicht angerufen haben kann,  hat sie das Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt. Die  Beschuldigten hätten erklärt:   „Wie es zu dem Fehler bei der Ermittlung des Anschlussinhabers  gekommen ist, lässt sich nachträglich leider nicht mehr mit der erforderlichen Sicherheit feststellen!“ 
  Die Staatsanwaltschaft begründet ihre Einstellung wie folgt:


> „Die Anrufe sind auf die Servicenummer der Beschuldigten erfolgt. Danach wurde der Anzeigenerstatter versehentlich als Anschlussinhaber ermittelt und zur Zahlung aufgefordert. Nach Kenntnis dieses Umstandes, dass der Anzeigenerstatter  nicht Anschlussinhaber ist, wurde die Forderung storniert.
> Ein Betrug bzw. ein versuchter Betrug durch die Beschuldigten lässt sich bei diesem Ermittlungsergebnis  nicht mit einer zur Anklageerhebung erforderlichen Sicherheit nachzuweisen.
> Das Verfahren war daher einzustellen.“


  Deine Diagnose: fortgeschrittener grauer Star 
  Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft die angeblichen Fehler bei der Ermittlung des Anschlussinhabers als „entschuldbares Versehen“  ansieht,  werden diese dubiosen Geschäftemacher und deren Handlanger (Inkassobüros) noch lange mit ihren miesen Abzocktricks so weitermachen.   Deine Diagnose kann man nur bestätigen. Daran wird sich offensichtlich auch nichts ändern! 

Armes Deutschland!!


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Der taktische Fehler der StA Fulda lag bereits darin, dass man sich auf die Fälle kapriziert hat, wo die Anzeigenerstatter nicht Inhaber der anrufenden Rufnummer waren.

Es wurde unterlassen, die Betrugshandlung, die in diesem Geschäftsmodell auch dann enthalten ist, wenn tatsächlich der Anruf getätigt wurde, strafrechtlich herauszuarbeiten. Diese Argumentation ist diffizil, aber sie ist durchaus möglich. Und hat man hier einmal eine schlüssige Argumentationskette, so wäre die strafrechtliche Verfolgung des Geschäftsmodells vielversprechender, als wenn man sich auf die Fälle beschränkt, wo sich das "Unternehmen" leicht mit einem Versehen herausreden kann.

Die Strafbarkeit des Geschäftsmodells könnte sich auf folgender Argumentationskette begründen:


Verschleierung der wahren Tatsache, dass mit dem Anruf die Bestellung eines kostenpflichtigen teilbaren Dienstleistungsangebots getätigt wird
Arglistige Vortäuschung der falschen Tatsache, dass bei dem Anruf lediglich die normalen Kosten für Ortsnetzgespräche entstehen
Arglistige Täuschung durch Unterschieben eines nicht bestehenden Vertragsverhältnisses trotz Untersagung des Offline-Billings durch die Bundesnetzagentur
Dadurch Erregung eines Irrtums der Zahlungspflicht und Vermögensverfügung

Diese Argumentationskette scheitert aber schon am Filter der rosa Brille des StAs.


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> als wenn man sich auf die Fälle beschränkt, wo sich das "Unternehmen" leicht mit einem Versehen herausreden kann.


Man kann durchaus unterstellen, dass diese Sichtweise aus welchen Gründen auch immer gewollt ist. 
Unter tausenden von Strafanzeigen werden ja wohl nicht nur  "Verseher" drunter gewesen sein.


----------



## Teleton (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Ich sehe es wie Antiscammer. Die Fälle in denen wie auch immer "versehentlich" der falsche Inhaber ermittelt wurde sind nicht spannend. Die STA muss erkennen, dass auch der Versand an den richtigen Anschlussinhaber Betrug ist. Und wenn schon nicht beim Vertrag, dann wenigstens bei den absurd hohen Mahn+Inkassokosten.


----------



## dvill (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Ich glaube, die Welt funktioniert viel einfacher.

Ich habe im Jahr 2002 einen Crosskirk-Autodialer gefilmt, mit allen Dateien gesichert und eine aktive URL gehabt, unter der der Gangsterdialer live aufrufbar war.

Das wurde in München einem Staatsanwalt vorgeführt.

Der hat spontan erkannt, dass ihm dieser Gangsterdialer viel unangenehme, weil komplizierte und neuartige Ermittlungsarbeit machen würde, und fand daher sicherheitshalber alles ganz normal.

Dialeropfer haben keine Lobby und waren trotz klarer Rechtsverstöße dem Treiben mafiöser Banden hilflos ausgeliefert.

Im konkreten Fall hier ist das "Geschäftsmodell" klar erkennbar. Die Firma verfügt nicht über "Servicenummern". Sie tarnt ihre Dienste scheinbar kostenlos hinter Ortsnetznummern.

Sie könnte ihre "Kunden" zu Beginn über die Anschrift ausfragen. Dann würde diese aber erkennen können, dass eine hohe Rechnung kommen wird. Um sie im Gefühl eines günstigen Angebotes zu belassen, ruft man später, wenn die "Dienstleistung" erbracht ist, unter lügnerischen Vorwänden an, um Anschriftsdaten abzuphishen.

Die Firma weiß genau, dass die "Kunden" nicht anrufen würden, wenn sie vorher über die Geldforderung informiert würden. Dafür gibt es im BGB einen passenden Paragraphen, den der Staatsanwalt sicherlich kennen wird. Er will halt nicht.


----------



## Moka (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo!

Haben diese Woche auch von der Inkassofima aus München einen Brief bekommen. Nachdem wir die letzten 3 Briefe bzw. Mahnungen von Pepper United ignorierten. Wir werden auch das Inkassobriefchen ignorieren. Das nächste auch usw. Klar hab ich jedes Mal ein mulmiges Gefühl. wenn ich wieder Post bekomme, aber von mir kriegen die Gauner keinen Cent! Bleibt hart!!!!!


----------



## waldfee (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der taktische Fehler der StA Fulda lag bereits darin, dass man sich auf die Fälle kapriziert hat, wo die Anzeigenerstatter nicht Inhaber der anrufenden Rufnummer waren.
> 
> Es wurde unterlassen, die Betrugshandlung, die in diesem Geschäftsmodell auch dann enthalten ist, wenn tatsächlich der Anruf getätigt wurde, strafrechtlich herauszuarbeiten. Diese Argumentation ist diffizil, aber sie ist durchaus möglich. Und hat man hier einmal eine schlüssige Argumentationskette, so wäre die strafrechtliche Verfolgung des Geschäftsmodells vielversprechender, als wenn man sich auf die Fälle beschränkt, wo sich das "Unternehmen" leicht mit einem Versehen herausreden kann.



   Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft sich nur auf die Fälle konzentriert bei denen der Anzeigenerstatter nicht Inhaber der anrufenden Nummer war und den tatsächlichen Telefoninhaber nicht in ihre strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen einbezieht. 

  Wenn es so ist, warum eigentlich nicht? Dies ist doch die einzige Möglichkeit, wenn auch arbeits- und zeitaufwendig,  die Aussage der Beschuldigten, es sei ein Versehen, zu überprüfen. 

  Sollte dies gängige staatsanwaltliche Praxis sein, dann ermittelt die StA nur halbherzig. Sie  erweckt dann den Eindruck, als sei man an einer Aufklärung nicht interessiert. 

  Statistisch jedenfalls ist der Fall für die Staatsanwaltschaft erledigt. Da darf man sich nicht wundern, dass die Geschäftsmacher ihr Betätigungsfeld mittlerweile auch auf die Schweiz ausgeweitet haben

http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/panorama/betrueger_telefon_1.4547780.html


----------



## matze391 (3 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

habe heute auch 3 briefe vob der firme bekommen weiß jemand was das für ein laden ist soll ich zahlen oder nicht


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung gibt es keine Rechtspflicht, reagieren zu müssen. Außer beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, aber das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, bei diesem Abzocker haben wir davon in mehreren Jahren noch nicht gehört.
> 
> Brieffreundschaften mit Abzockern oder Inkassobüros machen keinen Sinn. Genauso gut kann man einer Parkuhr die Dreisatzrechnung erklären.
> 
> Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann sein Geld behalten.


...


----------



## DerIch (3 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



matze391 schrieb:


> habe heute auch 3 briefe vob der firme bekommen weiß jemand was das für ein laden ist soll ich zahlen oder nicht


 
Kannst du lesen ? Lese mal den Thread durch ..., dann kannst du Dir auch eine Frage selbst beantworten. :wall:


----------



## Spax (3 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

ich habe im januar bei der telefonsexnummer angerufen,sofort wieder aufgelegt nachdem die 90€ genannt wurden.
ich bekam die rechnung ,dann mahnung und jetzt einen dritten brief mit der drohung wir "werden die erforderlichen maßnahnen konsequent durchführen".inzwischen wollen die 190 €.
wieviel briefe kommen da noch?
in einem video vom verbraucherschutz raten die zum widerspruch.bringt das was?
angeblich hat die bundesnetzagentur die nummern abgeschaltet.bei meiner tageszeitung inserieren die fröhlich weiter.wie paßt das zusammen?
da fängt man an am rechtsstat zu zweifeln.langsam krieg ich nen dicken hals...:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Spax schrieb:


> wieviel briefe kommen da noch?


Kann niemand vorhersagen, aber normale Papiercontainer schaffen das allemal 


Spax schrieb:


> in einem video vom verbraucherschutz raten die zum widerspruch.bringt das was?


Wozu Widerspruch?  Wo kein Vertrag, braucht es  auch keinen Widerspruch. 





Spax schrieb:


> angeblich hat die bundesnetzagentur die nummern abgeschaltet.bei meiner tageszeitung inserieren die fröhlich weiter.wie paßt das zusammen?
> da fängt man an am rechtsstat zu zweifeln.l


Von jemandem der sich wirklich auskennt: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/61182-bundesselbstbeweihraeucherungsagentur.html


----------



## holzulles (3 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo. habe heute den zweiten brief von dieser inkasso firma bekommen und die drohen mit nem gerichtlichen mahn und vollstreckungsbescheid.
die gehn mir tierisch auf en senkel und wollen jetzt sogar 272,15€ von mir haben.

was soll ich jetzt machen so langsam nervt mich das alles:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



holzulles schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt machen


Nichts. Ein grüner/blauer Wertstoffcontainer wird ja wohl vorhanden sein...

Das übliche Mahndrohgeblöke.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



holzulles schrieb:


> und wollen jetzt sogar 272,15€ von mir haben.



Und was machen die, wenn die die 272,15 von Dir nicht kriegen? - Ganz einfach. In die Röhre gucken. Das tun sie jetzt schon seit Jahren, bei denen, die nicht zahlen und nicht reagieren.


----------



## bkay (9 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo zusammen,
brauche dringend euer aller Hilfe. Meine 83 jährige Mutter hat eine Rechnung von Pepper united über 90,-- € bekommen und unwissend, vor lauter Verwirrung bezahlt. D.h. eine EU Überweisung getätigt. Ers jetzt, nach dem ein zweiter Brief, die Mahnung, gekommen ist (war aber bereits wie bekannt bezahlt!!) hat sie es mir gezeigt. Habe sofort gegoogelt und bin auf euch gestoßen. Bin etwas ratlos jetzt und weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich tun soll. Zu der angegebenen Zeit des getätigten Anrufes, ist meine Mutter, wie jeden Tag um die selbe Zeit, mit mehreren Heimbewohner zusammen zum Rosenkranz beten. Alibi ist also sicher und Sexhotline mit 83 Jahren auch unwahrscheinlich :-D.
Habt ihr mir eine Lösung wie ich weiter verfahren soll/könnte??? Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr sher dankbar.
Eure NEUE 
bkay


----------



## dvill (9 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Erfolgreiche Banditen bringen das Geld nach einer "Ausleihfrist" nicht zurück.


----------



## bkay (9 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

hi und danke für die Antwort. 
Das ist mir schon klar, aber ich versuche das Geld von der Bank wieder holen zu lassen. Ob das möglich ist, weiß ich dann morgen.:wall:
Aber es geht mir jetzt hauptsächlich darum, wie ich mit der erhöhten Mahnung von 125,-- umgehen soll......:unzufrieden:, die heute gekommen ist.

Danke mal im Voraus
bkay


----------



## dvill (9 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



bkay schrieb:


> ..., wie ich mit der erhöhten Mahnung von 125,-- umgehen soll..


Nanu, ist die Altpapiertonne voll?


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Eine aus Unwissenheit getätigte Zahlung führt nicht automatisch zu weiteren Ansprüchen

>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Gilt hier analog


----------



## webwatcher (15 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Grundsatzdiskuusion verschoben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/61119-muesste-koennte-taete-2.html


----------



## waldfee (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



bkay schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> brauche dringend euer aller Hilfe.[ edit] _ Full quote gekürzt_



Teile den Sachverhalt dem zuständigen Finanzamt mit. Beantrage die Einleitung eines Strafverfahrens beim Finanzamt und der StA wegen des Verdachts der Steuerhinterziehung und des Betruges. Das Verfahren müsste dann meiner Meinung unter der Federführung des StA Fulda erfolgen.

Dem Finanzamt obliegt es dann zu ermitteln, ob die Dienstleistung/Zahlung deiner 83-jährigen Mutter der Besteuerung nach den deutschen Steuergesetzen unterworfen wurde. Wenn dies nicht der Fall sein sollte, liegt meiner Meinung Steuerhinterziehung vor. 

Wie die StA Fulda darauf reagiert ist ungewiss. 

Im Falle der Steuerhinterziehung ein "Kavaliersdelikt"? 
Entschuldbares "Versehen" dürfte jedenfalls nicht vorliegen!


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



waldfee schrieb:


> Wie die StA Fulda darauf reagiert ist ungewiss.


Nö. Die Sta Fulda ist bekannt für Lochen und  Abheften.


----------



## Spax (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

heute kam brief nr 4.
untere anderem schrieben die "vermeiden sie einen negativen eintrag und weiterer maßnahmen".
meinen die die schufa mit eintrag?
zum ersten mal ist eine telefonummer angegeben.was ist das für ne taktik?

kommen als nächstes inkassobriefe von münchen?muß ich mit einem gerichtlichen mahnbescheid rechnen?man soll sich ja von entwürfen von mahnbescheiden nicht beindrucken lassen.kann man das gut unterscheiden?
in meiner tageszeitung inserieren die mit einer 0043 vohrwahl, dürfte österreich sein.unglaublich das denen nicht das handwerk gelegt wird.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Spax schrieb:


> meinen die die schufa mit eintrag?



Wahrscheinlich, aber das gibt's nicht. Hat die Bande in den ganzen Jahren noch nicht gemacht. Und wenn, dann wäre es illegal.



Spax schrieb:


> zum ersten mal ist eine telefonummer angegeben.was ist das für ne taktik?



Kann Dir egal sein.



Spax schrieb:


> kommen als nächstes inkassobriefe von münchen?



Na und? Vielleicht auch aus Buxtehude.

Ist doch wurst, welcher Köter kläfft. Es kriegt keiner ein Leberwurstbrötchen.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413

Nach ein paar Drohbriefen hört das von selbst auf, auch wenn man nicht reagiert.
Wer schreibselt, kriegt vielleicht noch 2 Mahnungen mehr.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Das ist Erfahrung aus mehreren Jahren, seit es dieses Theater jetzt gibt.


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Spax schrieb:


> muß ich mit einem gerichtlichen mahnbescheid rechnen?.


nein (klicken und lesen)  >> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Ein  gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist  auch nur Mahndrohmüll, der sich nur dadurch unterscheidet,
 dass er erstens mindestens 23 Euro kostet und innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprochen werden muß.

Es ist  wichtig, die Angst vor dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid grundsätzlich zu bekämpfen.
Nicht nur weil er so extrem selten von Nutzlosabzockern verschickt wird, sondern weil
bereits die Drohung damit Unfug ist und eigentlich in die >> Kalletaler Pyramide gehört.

Leider schüren auch die VZetten und die Medien diese Angst, anstatt richtig aufzuklären,
das/was ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist nämlich auch nur Mahndrohmüll mit
amtlichem Siegel, übrigens eine deutsche "Spezialität" ...


----------



## HalliGalli (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo zusammen

ich bin leider nicht der Leidtragende, sondern meine Frau (wußte gar nicht , daß sie so ein Sexluder ist :-D)
Heute gab's dann mal wieder ein Schreiben mit dem Hinweis "Wir gehen davon aus, dass Sie gerichtliche Schritte wünschen" (hua-ha-ha)
Aber klar doch !!!:-p :-p Immer her damit !!!:-p:-p
Ich habe meine / unserer Anwältin (Rechtsschutz machts möglich) aufgefordert, diesen  "gerichtlichen Schritt" zu verlangen. Mal sehen was passiert. 
Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

PS: hat jemand interesse an einer Sammelklage gegen diesen/ diese Menschen als kriminelle Vereinigung oder so ??
Zufälligerweise liegt der Gerichtstand ja nicht in Deutschland - aber sein Postfach und seine Handynummer !!!! (STA Fulda) Und da sollten wir mal den Hebel ansetzen. Und um das abzurunden wäre es doch wohl für eine Detektei möglich die Anschrift herauszufinden, damit die Klageschrift auch eine Adresse bekommt !!! Folgende Fragen wären zu klären:
wieviel machen mit ??
was kostet der Spaß ??
wer wird Wortführer / Verwalter des Spendenkontos ??
auf was wird verklagt : Nötigung / versuchter Betrug / versuchter vorsätzlicher Betrug / Unterlassung einer Geschäftsbeziehung als Firmenchef / stiller Teilhaber / Mitarbeiter / Konzessionsgeber / etc.
Und zur Zahlung eines Schmerzengeldes in Höhe von 10.000 € (bei Wiederversuch 100.000 €), weil meineFrau / Ihr / Eure Bekannten und Verwandten mit den Nerven fertig sind und nachts nicht mehr schlafen können.


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



HalliGalli schrieb:


> hat jemand interesse an einer Sammelklage gegen diesen/ diese Menschen als kriminelle Vereinigung oder so ??



klicken und lesen: >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html

Zivilrechtlich gibt es das nicht und  strafrechtlich kann man sich das abschminken
Sta in  Deutschland insbesondere die in Fulda interessiert das nicht
hier ist das schon bis zum Umfallen diskutiert worden >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/61119-muesste-koennte-taete.html

Wenn,  dann diese Diskussion bitte dort fortsetzen


----------



## Spax (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

bringt etwas wenn möglichst viele sich bei der banken-und versicherungsaufsicht  in bonn beschweren,damit die denen ihr konto bei der raiffeisenbank sperren? IBAN und BIC Nr sind ja in den rechnungen ersichtlich.


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Spax schrieb:


> bringt etwas wenn möglichst viele sich bei der banken-und versicherungsaufsicht  in bonn beschweren,damit die denen ihr konto bei der raiffeisenbank sperren?



Es bringt mehr sich selbst direkt bei den Banken zu beschweren 
>> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen

kann sinngemeäß eingesetzt werden


----------



## Spax (18 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

ich habe gerade die argumentation der fuldaer staatsanwälte in den kieler nachrichten gelesen."bei testanrufen der staatsanwälte sei immer auf die hohen kosten aufmerksam gemacht worden."

wenn man aber die diensleistung nicht in anspruch nimmt  indem man wieder auflegt schicken die trotzdem die rechnung.das ist doch der springende punkt.


----------



## malcom (18 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo an alle hier,
habe am 16.3.2010 auch Post bekommen.
Nur habe ich inzwischen auch nachgesehen auf Einzelgesprächsnachweis  steht das die Nummer angerufen wurde Dauer 4:20 min. Zu der Zeit des  Anrufes war ich und Frau arbeiten,. Nur Sohn ( 12 ) zuhause. Und nach  einer stressigen Zeit hat er gestanden da angerufen zu haben. Angeblich  irgendwo im internet die Nummer gelesen und eben mal probiert. (verstehe  es ja fast). Aber was nun? Muss ich zahlen oder nicht. Er ist ja noch  nicht geschäftsfähig wie ich denk und somit darf und kann er ja solche  sachen garnicht machen oder? Also solche Geschäfte. War bei der Polizei  gestern und habe es so geschildert. Der Beamte meinte nicht reagieren.  Aber ist das richtig? bin total verunsichert.
Helft mir mal weiter. Bitte. Könen die echt das Geld eintreiben oder  nicht? Jemand erfahrung bis zum Ende gemacht?
und bei mir auf der Rechnung steht keine Telefonnummer. Außer meiner und der die angerufen wurden sein sollen und ja eine ist


----------



## Antiscammer (18 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Es gelten die üblichen Infos wie allgemein zur "Nutzlosbranche".

Jedenfalls ist bisher nicht bekanntgeworden, dass der Anbieter dieses halbseidenen "Geschäftsmodells" jemals versucht hätte, seine phantasievollen Forderungen vor Gericht durchzusetzen.

Man darf daraus angesichts wohl mindestens Zehntausender von Betroffenen schließen, dass er selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit glaubt.
Weil eben bei so einem windigen Geschäftsmodell kein wirksamer "Vertrag" nach dem BGB entsteht.

Denn es fehlt hier so gut wie an allem:

Schlüssiger und gleich erkennbarer Preishinweis - Fehlanzeige.
Anbieterkennzeichnung - Fehlanzeige.
Wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform - Fehlanzeige.
Schlüssige Beschreibung des Leistungsangebots vor Vertragsschluß - Fehlanzeige.
Etc.
Etc.

Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage hier angeblich ein "Vertrag" zustandekommen soll, ist nicht ersichtlich.
Kurzum: rechtlich nichts als eine Lachnummer und nicht durchsetzbar.
Und das weiß der smarte Herr Geschäftsführer im übrigen ganz genau.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert?
Ein paar Monate Mahn- und Droh-Kasperletheater wird man erdulden müssen.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413
Aber das war es dann auch schon. 

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat übrigens das "Geschäftsmodell" untersagt und sperrt bei Beschwerden die betreffenden Ortsnetznummern.
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



malcom schrieb:


> Könen die echt das Geld eintreiben ?


Wenn Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Spax schrieb:


> ich habe gerade die argumentation der fuldaer staatsanwälte in den kieler nachrichten gelesen."bei testanrufen der staatsanwälte sei immer auf die hohen kosten aufmerksam gemacht worden."



Warum steht dann in der Studie "Der Missbrauch von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern zulasten der Verbraucher" (veröffentlich vom Verbraucherministerium)



> Methode 1 (Festnetzrufnummer):
> 
> Wird die Rufnummer des Anrufenden übermittelt, so prüft der Anbieter vor Beginn des erotischen Gesprächs, ob ein Rufnummerneintrag mit Anschrift zwecks Zustellung der Rechnung existiert. Wenn ja, ruft er zurück; der Anbieter verlangt dann die Bankdaten des Kunden am Telefon. Der angerufene Kunde erhält anschließend die Rechnung; der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter bucht den Rechnungsbetrag mittels Lastschrift vom Konto des Kunden ab.
> *Alternativ erfolgt kein Rückruf des Mehrwertediensteanbieters, sondern direkt eine Rechnung per Post an die Anschrift, die der Rufnummer, von der der Anruf erfolgte, zugeordnet werden konnte. Dies geschah im Testversuch auch in dem Fall, in dem noch vor unmittelbarer Leistungserbringung das Gespräch beendet wurde.*


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hier übrigens die Antwort des Ministeriums auf die Frage, warum trotz der klaren Aussage der Studie die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda nicht ermitteln will...

Diese Antwort stammt, ich will es erwähnen, vom Referatsleiter dort. Das ist ein Jurist.


----------



## peter999 (19 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Aka ist das aber nicht bedingt durch die strikte Trennung der Judikative von der Exekutive. Ein Juralaie mal nachfragt.


----------



## W. Koben (19 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Zwischenstand: Habe auch drei Wochen nach Ablauf der Frist, die Allinkasso in seinem ersten Schreiben gesetzt hatte, keine weitere Post bekommen. Sauladen. Hatte mich schon auf den Mahnbescheid gefreut, um endlich ordentlich widersprechen zu können.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Hatte mich schon auf den Mahnbescheid gefreut, um endlich ordentlich widersprechen zu können.


Du wärst der erste gewesen.  Sei nicht so gierig auf den Hauptgewinn...

Außerdem was ist an einem Kreuzchen denn so spannend :gruebel:


----------



## W. Koben (20 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Außerdem was ist an einem Kreuzchen denn so spannend :gruebel:



Warum "Kreuzchen"? Mein Rechtsanwalt meinte, der Mahnbescheid würde die Möglichkeit geben, den Widerspruch gegen die Forderung inhaltlich zu begründen, und dann könnte ich den ganzen Schwachsinn, der sich in den Briefchen angehäuft hat, mal schön zerpflücken.

Oder sehe ich das falsch? Habe noch nie einen Mahnbescheid zu Gesicht bekommen und kenne mich in diesem Metier nicht so aus :-?


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Mein Rechtsanwalt meinte, der Mahnbescheid würde die Möglichkeit geben, den Widerspruch gegen die Forderung inhaltlich zu begründen


Mit der Nutzlosbranche scheint er weniger vertraut zu sein.  Abgesehen davon sind  
 Mahnbescheide  von  Stöhnlinebetreibern mit   illegalem  Geschäftsmodell bisher nicht bekannt.

>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/



W. Koben schrieb:


> Habe noch nie einen Mahnbescheid zu Gesicht bekommen und kenne mich in diesem Metier nicht so aus :-?


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Was nicht nachvollziehbar begründet wird, was soll da eine  Einlassung?
Abgesehen davon interessiert die Typen das nicht die Bohne


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



peter999 schrieb:


> Aka ist das aber nicht bedingt durch die strikte Trennung der Judikative von der Exekutive. Ein Juralaie mal nachfragt.


Mir ging es darum, darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Ansicht der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda ("alles im grünen Bereich") nicht die einzige juristische Meinung ist... Meiner von jeder juristischen Fachkenntnis ungetrübten schwäbisch geerdeten Einschätzung nach liegt Fulda sogar falsch, da die Bewerbung des Dienstes "3ct die Minute" eine Täuschungshandlung darstellt, die von den Initiatoren auch nicht bestritten wird!

@W. Koben:


W. Koben schrieb:


> Hatte mich schon auf den Mahnbescheid gefreut, um endlich ordentlich widersprechen zu können.


Nein!



W. Koben schrieb:


> der Mahnbescheid würde die Möglichkeit geben, den Widerspruch gegen die Forderung inhaltlich zu begründen


Nein! Nein!


> und dann könnte ich den ganzen Schwachsinn, der sich in den Briefchen angehäuft hat, mal schön zerpflücken.


Nein, nein, nein!


> Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Ja!

Dein Anwalt ist offensichtlich der Meinung, es mit einem "normalen" Unternehmen zu tun zu haben. Argumente sind hier aber etwas für den Gerichtssaal, *keineswegs etwas für eine außergerichtliche Kommunikation*

REDEN IST SILBER, der Rest sollte dem Anwalt bekannt sein!
Das ist keine Einzelfallberatung - das wäre nicht zulässig. Aber egal wie dein Einzelfall auch liegt, es gibt eigentlich über google für jeden Fall Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## W. Koben (20 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Meiner von jeder juristischen Fachkenntnis ungetrübten schwäbisch geerdeten Einschätzung nach...



Nachdem ich unter schwäbischer Rechtschaffenheit leide, wäre es psychologisch natürlich sehr entlastend, die haltlosen Behauptungen in den Schreiben von PU und AI an irgendeiner offiziellen Stelle mal richtigstellen zu können. Wie ich auf dem Formular gesehen habe, kann man da ja aber wirklich nur ankreuzen. Sehr enttäuschend...

Danke für den Link!


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Wie ich auf dem Formular gesehen habe, kann man da ja aber wirklich nur ankreuzen. Sehr enttäuschend...


Da  MB ohnehin nicht von diesen Betreibern verschickt werden, ist es eh nur hypothetische Betrachtung.


----------



## DerIch (2 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Also ich habe vor etwa 2 Monaten den 1. und letzten Inkasso Brief bekommen. Bin ganz froh darüber das die sich solang nicht mehr wieder gemeldet haben. Dachte da kommen noch mehr Briefe.


----------



## DerIch (3 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hätte ich nur mal nixs geschrieben. Heute kam endlich der 2 Brief von Allinkasso ..., der geht natürlich wieder ungeöffnet unter Annahme verweigert zurück.


----------



## webwatcher (3 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



DerIch schrieb:


> Hätte ich nur mal nixs geschrieben.



Was wir immer predigen


----------



## DerIch (3 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Was wir immer predigen


 
Meine doch nur nur hier im Forum, habe gestern geschrieben das ich lange nixs mehr bekommen habe und heute bekomme ich von Allinkasso Post.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Inkassobüros haben keine Sonderrechte. Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung können die Dir gar nichts.

Alles, was man über diese Fallen wissen muss:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html


----------



## W. Koben (4 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Dachte auch, daß nach dem ersten Brief aus München nichts mehr kommt. Es hat immerhin nach Verstreichen der von AllInkasso gesetzten Zahlungsfrist vier Wochen gedauert, bis die sich wieder gemeldet haben. Hab's sauber abgeheftet.

Die bieten halt rhetorisch nochmal alles auf, was sie haben. Da sie versprechen, nach Verstreichen der nächsten Frist endlich gerichtliche Schritte einzuleiten, haben sie ihr Pulver jetzt verschossen, so daß eigentlich Ruhe sein müßte.


----------



## HabIchVergessen (7 April 2010)

*Peppers United - Rechnungen und co? -Hilfe*

Hallo,

Ich habe vor ca. einen Monat ne Rechnung bekommen von Peppers United. Forderung sind das ich 2x 90€ zahlen muss, weil ich angeblich diverse Nummern angerufen haben soll. Diese Telefonate sind laut Peppers United 1. Rechnung über einen Monat her. Mein handy hat die Nr. nicht mehr gespeichert, sodass ich nicht mehr  nach voll ziehen kann ob es stimmt. Ich habe angeblich Sex-hotlines angerufen. Ich habe schon mal bei einer Sex-hotline angerufen, jedoch war mir nie bekannt das der "service" 90€ kostet, da sie mit "normalen mobilfunkpreisen" geworben haben. Ich bin damit zur Rechtschutz hin  gegangen ,nachdem ich vor 2 tagen die 1. mahnung bekommen habe und die meinten ich soll
Einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern. Gesagt getan, der Kundenservice sagte mir Heute dann, das sie nur 4 Wochen gespeichert werden. Da dies im Februar passiert sein soll, kann ich nun nicht nachweisen ob ich da angerufen habe oder nicht.

Bevor ich die ersten beiden Rechnungen bekommen habe, bekam ich ein Anruf auf mein Handy; angeblich von der Bundesagentur für arbeit, die einen nicht zu gestellten Brief vorsich liegen haben und wollten noch mal die Adresse vergleichen ob ihre daten stimmen. Ich habe mich ein bisschen gewundert, da ich vor ein oder zwei Tagen zuvor nen Brief von der Agentur für Arbeit bekommen habe. 
Ich gehe davon aus, das dieser Anruf von Peppers United kam um die Rechnung zu der richtigen Person zu schicken. Was mich gewundert hat ist, das Sie meine richtigen Daten schon hatten.

Nunja nachdem ich die Rechnungen bekommen habe, habe ich mich hier und in diversen anderen Foren bissl schlau gemacht was man machen sollte. Da wurde immer von geredet, das man es einfach "liegen lassen" soll.

Jetzt ist meine Frage, soll ich es echt einfach liegen lassen oder doch den Rechtschutz einschalten, die jedoch nen Verbindungsnachweis haben wollen, der ja nicht mehr möglich ist. Bzw. Was gäbe es noch für möglichkeiten?

Ich habe keine lust den Kram zu bezahlen da es immoment auf 2x 125€ beläuft und ich will den [ edit]  kein geld in den arsch schieben.


mfg. Hiv (HabIchVergessen)


----------



## webwatcher (7 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Lies den Thread. Es ist schon mehrfach durchgekaut worden


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2010)

*AW: Peppers United - Rechnungen und co? -Hilfe*



HabIchVergessen schrieb:


> die meinten ich soll
> Einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern.



Es ist nicht Deine Aufgabe, dem Forderungssteller irgendetwas beweisen zu müssen.

Im übrigen kommt bei diesem Geschäftsmodell selbst dann kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande, wenn tatsächlich auf diesen Ortsnetznummern angerufen worden sein sollte. Es gibt keine Rechtsgrundlage für die Zahlungsforderungen.
Steht aber alles hier schon im Thread.


----------



## Spax (8 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

bei mir war es eine auslandsrufnummer 0043 das dürfte österreich sein, die ich von deutschland anrief.muß ich da was beachten? 
habe jetzt von allinkasso aus münchen  (geschäftsführein michaela hilg) post bekommen.bringt das was wenn ich mal zur polizei gehe? mit der zeit wird die sache nervig.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Es macht keinen Unterschied, ob die Nummer in Deutschland, in Österreich oder in Madagaskar steht.

Alles, was man wissen muss, wird hier im Thread schon mehrfach beantwortet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Man hat deutsche Nummern als Abrechnungsgrundlage verboten - aber das geschah zu einem Zeitpunkt, als schon die ersten Anzeigen mit Nummern aus dem nahen Ausland in einschlägigen Anzeigen aufgetaucht waren.

Wie immer: man verbietet eine Masche, die man jahrelang einfach laufen lassen hat, just zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo es Alternativen gibt.

Man nennt das ganze dann "Regulierung", verantwortlich sind Matthias Kurth und seine Wattestäbchenarmee.

Prima!

bitte die nummer nennen...


----------



## webwatcher (8 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Stadt Oldenburg - NWZonline.de


> Bei der Verbraucherzentrale ist der Absender des Briefes bekannt. „Pepper United S.R.O.“ mit einer Postfachadresse im hessischen Petersberg bei Fulda fiel in den vergangenen Monaten bundesweit auf. Das Unternehmen, das seinen Sitz offenbar im tschechischen Marienbad hat, verschickt Rechnungen an nichtsahnende Verbraucher für vermeintlich in Anspruch genommene Telefondienstleistungen. Wenig später erfolgen Mahnungen mit deutlich höheren Forderungen.
> 
> Mit diesem fragwürdigen Geschäftsmodell der Telefonabzocke arbeiteten in den vergangenen Jahren auch die Firmen TRC Telemedia und MC Multimedia. Beide residierten übrigens unter der Petersberger Postfachadresse von „Pepper United S.R.O.“.


Das "Geschäftsmodell"  ist nicht fragwürdig sondern eindeutig  rechtswidrig

Der Rest des Artikels ist der übliche Quark  aus Schreibselempfehlung und angeblicher 
staatsanwaltlicher Bearbeitung  ( = Lochen  und  Abheften)


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



webwatcher schrieb:


> staatsanwaltlicher Bearbeitung  ( = Lochen  und  Abheften)


Be*arbeitung*? In Fulda?


----------



## Spax (10 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

wie ist es rechtlich wenn nach der ansage "der telefonanruf kostet 90€" das gespräch nicht sofort beendet wird und  die dienstleistung(live- gespräch oder bandgeplaudere) in anspruch genommen wird?besteht dann zahlungsplicht?der kosten bin ich mir ja dann bewußt?
ich frag deshalb weil ich mich bei der polizei erkundigte und die mir sagten daß ich ab einer gewissen sekundenanzahl wo ich das gespäch nicht beende zahlen müße.


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Spax schrieb:


> ich frag deshalb weil ich mich bei der polizei erkundigte und die mir sagten daß ich ab einer gewissen sekundenanzahl wo ich das gespäch nicht beende zahlen müße.


Es wird mit echten Mehrtwertnummern verwechselt 

 Das  "Geschäftsmodell"  ist illegal. Man sollte sich mal hier informieren:  

klicken und  lesen >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...vision-communication-gmbh-139.html#post304273


----------



## Antiscammer (10 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Spax schrieb:


> wie ist es rechtlich wenn nach der ansage "der telefonanruf kostet 90€" das gespräch nicht sofort beendet wird und  die dienstleistung(live- gespräch oder bandgeplaudere) in anspruch genommen wird?



Mumpitz. Für einen Vertrag braucht es zwei eindeutig bestimmte Willenserklärungen, also auch die des Anrufers. Wenn dem Anrufer gesagt wird, dass der Anruf 90 Euro kostet, dann hat der Anrufer selbst keine Willenserklärung abgegeben, dass er damit einverstanden ist. Bevor diese Erklärung nicht abgegeben wurde, können die auf ihrer Ansage auch meinetwegen das Lied "Fuchs Du hast die Gans gestohlen" singen. Das entfaltet dieselbe Bindungswirkung.

Alles, was man sonst wissen muss:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html


----------



## clown111 (12 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

hey.

ich hab da auch noch eine frage. was ist denn, wenn man die von denen angegebene nummer wirklich angerufen hat?! es wurde allerdings von normalen telefongebühren gesprochen, die auch abgebucht wurden. hätte ich irgendwo den hinweis auf 90 euro pro anruf gelesen oder gehört, dann hätte ich natürlich auch selbstverständlich den anruf unterlassen.

mfg


----------



## webwatcher (12 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Für einen Vertrag braucht es zwei eindeutig bestimmte Willenserklärungen, also auch die des Anrufers. Wenn dem Anrufer gesagt wird, dass der Anruf 90 Euro kostet, dann hat der Anrufer selbst keine Willenserklärung abgegeben, dass er damit einverstanden ist. Bevor diese Erklärung nicht abgegeben wurde, können die auf ihrer Ansage auch meinetwegen das Lied "Fuchs Du hast die Gans gestohlen" singen. Das entfaltet dieselbe Bindungswirkung.
> 
> Alles, was man sonst wissen muss:
> _*klicken und  lesen >>*_ http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html


...


----------



## clown111 (12 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

aber könnte man dann nicht auch theoretisch bei jeder beliebigen kostenpflichtigen hotline sein geld zurückfordern, auf grund der tatsache, dass man keine willenserklärung abgegeben hat?!


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



clown111 schrieb:


> aber könnte man dann nicht auch theoretisch bei jeder beliebigen kostenpflichtigen hotline sein geld zurückfordern, auf grund der tatsache, dass man keine willenserklärung abgegeben hat?!


Ist wohl ein anderes Paar Stiefel: Bei allen seriösen kostenpflichtigen Hotlines ist ja klar und deutlich der Preis pro Minute angegeben.

Offenbar denkt man im zuständigen Ministerium darüber nach, dass Kosten erst ab dem Zeitpunkt anfallen dürfen, ab dem sich der "Telefonberater" persönlich meldet. Für Warteschleifen dürften dann keine Kosten mehr berechnet werden.

Mal schaun, ob wir das Inkrafttreten einer derartigen Gesetzesänderung noch erleben, denn die Lobbyisten werden wieder dribbelnd und drängelnd tätig werden, um dies zu verhindern. :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (12 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Bei allen seriösen kostenpflichtigen Hotlines ist ja klar und deutlich der Preis pro Minute angegeben.


Seriöse Hotlines setzen  offiziell bei der BNetzA registrierten
 0900er Nummern ein, bei  denen der Preis angesagt werden muß.

Hier geht es  um  Pseudohotlines,  die über normale Festnetz- ( oder auch Mobilfunknummern ) "arbeiten". 
Dies ist ausdrücklich nicht legal.


----------



## clown111 (12 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

okay. danke für die ganzen infos. sehr beruhigend
dann werde ich das wohl weiter ignorieren und hoffe das es irgendwann ein ende nimmt.
hatte schon überlegt ob ich denen ein brief schreibe mit dem inhalt das der empfänger umgezogen ist. ob das was bringt?


----------



## webwatcher (12 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



clown111 schrieb:


> ob das was bringt?



Etwa soviel wie einer Strassenlaterne die EU-Verfassung zu erklären...


----------



## eisbaer61 (12 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

jetzt kommt auch noch die Fa.Allinkasso GmbH ins Spiel.Allerdings ist die Internetseite nicht aktiv.Ebenso geht auch keiner ans Telefon.
das Zahlkonto ist bei einer Wirecard Bank die es tatsächlich gibt.
Aber nicht zahlen


----------



## webwatcher (12 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



eisbaer61 schrieb:


> jetzt kommt auch noch die Fa.Allinkasso GmbH ins Spiel.



Welche Inkassobutze  ins Spiel gebracht wird, ist letztendlich völlig egal. 
Es sind bezahlte Schreibknechte  ohne  jede Sondervollmacht,  deren  
Hauptzweck ist,  unerfahrene  Verbraucher einzuschüchtern.

klicken und lesen >> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Spax (13 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Seriöse Hotlines setzen offiziell bei der BNetzA registrierten
> 0900er Nummern ein, bei denen der Preis angesagt werden muß.
> 
> Hier geht es um Pseudohotlines, die über normale Festnetz- ( oder auch Mobilfunknummern ) "arbeiten".
> Dies ist ausdrücklich nicht legal.


 
wenns nicht legal ist kann dann eine tageszeitung sich weigern die kontaktannoncen zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## Teleton (13 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Die brauchen doch selbst legale Werbung nicht abdrucken. Schmerzt aber an der Geldbörse.


----------



## wahlhesse (13 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

kann, muß aber nicht... :scherzkeks: Und Geld stinkt nicht.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (13 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Spax schrieb:


> wenns nicht legal ist kann dann eine tageszeitung sich weigern die kontaktannoncen zu veröffentlichen?


können ja, wollen nein


----------



## sascha (15 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



webwatcher schrieb:


> können ja, wollen nein



Darf man nicht pauschalisieren. Die einen gucken nicht so genau hin, weil es halt Geld bringt. Andere Häuser achten mehr auf ihren Ruf und lehnen fragwürdige Anzeigen ab.


----------



## webwatcher (15 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



sascha schrieb:


> Andere Häuser achten mehr auf ihren Ruf und lehnen fragwürdige Anzeigen ab.



Ist ja schon gut. Die AA macht es sicher nicht...


----------



## Angie7 (23 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Möcht die gern anzeigen, mit einer Massenanzeige hätt ma die sicher wg. gewerbsmäßigen Betrug dran! Bin so sauer, mein kleiner Bruder ist voll reingefallen und macht sich furchtbar Sorgen!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:10:32 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:05:00 ----------

:wall: grantig! 

ANZEIGEN - AUFDECKEN !!!


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

@ Angie, mit Verlaub aber du träumst! Der Anbieter ist hinreichend bekannt und treibt sein [Un-]Wesen schon seit einigen Jahren aus dem Raum Fulda. Die Polizei und die StA Fulda wollten aber bislang noch nie eine Straftat erkannt haben und deshalb läuft das Ding weiter. Dein energischer Aufruf zur Massenanzeige (was es gar nicht gibt) ist somit weder ziel führend noch erfolgversprechend.


----------



## Wembley (23 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Die Tiroler AK zu den Gepfefferten:

help.orf.at - NEWS - Vorsicht bei Rechnungen der Pepper United S.R.O.


----------



## Spax (24 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

in meiner tageszeitung inserieren die momentan mit 2 verschiedenen anzeigen.
die bundesnetzagentur hat das geschäftsmodell des offline-billings für telefonsexangebote über ortsnetznummen veboten.(vom oberverwaltungsgericht  NRW bestätigt).

wenn das verboten ist warum läßt dann die staatsanwaltschaft jeden tag neue opfer in die falle tappen?
greift hier nicht der straftatbestand der unterlassenen amtshilfe?:wall::wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (24 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

"Unterlassene Amtshilfe" gibt es nicht im StGB.
Wenn, dann müsste es "Strafvereitelung im Amt" heißen.


----------



## eisbaer61 (30 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

ich habe nicht nur von papper united post bekommen,sondern von allinkasso die jetzt mit mahnbescheid und vollstreckung drohen.
ich zahle allerdings nicht.
hat einer jetzt auch solche post bekommen?


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



eisbaer61 schrieb:


> von allinkasso die jetzt mit mahnbescheid und vollstreckung drohen.
> 
> hat einer jetzt auch solche post bekommen?


Gehört zum  Standarddrohkasperletheater der Nutzlosen seit fünf Jahren

Inkassokasper dürfen  drohen, sonst nichts:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/


----------



## Moka (30 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hab heut den 3. Brief von Allinkasso bekommen. Drohen mit Schufa usw. Soll innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage zahlen. Könnte auch Ratenzahlung machen. Schön langsam krieg ich die Krise. Glaub bald nicht mehr, daß mal Ruhe ist. Aber wir werden nicht zahlen!


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Moka schrieb:


> Schön langsam krieg ich die Krise.


Besteht überhaupt kein Grund dafür. Mahngepupse stinkt, ist aber völlig ungefährlich 


Moka schrieb:


> Glaub bald nicht mehr, daß mal Ruhe ist.


na und? grüne/blaue  Wertstofftonne  löst  das Problem kostengünstig und umweltfreundlich im Nu 


Moka schrieb:


> Aber wir werden nicht zahlen!


:dafuer:


----------



## W. Koben (30 April 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Moka schrieb:


> Hab heut den 3. Brief von Allinkasso bekommen. Drohen mit Schufa usw. Soll innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage zahlen. Könnte auch Ratenzahlung machen. Schön langsam krieg ich die Krise. Glaub bald nicht mehr, daß mal Ruhe ist. Aber wir werden nicht zahlen!



Hab auch ein drittes Briefchen von Allinkasso bekommen. Hätte nicht gedacht, daß die so ausdauernd sind. Nach zwei Schreiben vom Anwalt, die ohne Reaktion bleiben, müßten sie ja eigentlich kapiert haben, daß da auch weiter nix kommen wird.

Immerhin versprechen sie, daß das die "letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor dem Mahnbescheid" ist. Aber ob man sich bei so windigen Gestalten auf ein Versprechen verlassen kann? Was sie da schreiben, wird jedenfalls den Briefen von Pepper United immer ähnlicher - und unseriöser.

Sollte ich jemals in München sein, habe ich sicher ein schönes Couvert mit frischer Hundescheiße für die dabei...


----------



## struwwelpit (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hallo.
Auch ich habe 2 verschiedene Nummern angerufen. Als ich direkt am Anfang gehört habe, dass dieser Dienst pro Anruf 90 Euro kostet habe ich direkt aufgelegt.
Jetzt habe ich 2 Rechnungen je über 90 Euro von Pepper United bekommen.
Wie soll ich jetzt genau weiter vorgehen?
Soll ich diesen Brief der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz abschicken?

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ127303950608111/link549811A.html

Am Ende der Seite.

Im voraus vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



struwwelpit schrieb:


> Soll ich diesen Brief der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz abschicken?


Wozu? Um einem Taschendieb mitzuteilen, dass er nichts  in deiner  Tasche zu suchen hat?
Das "Geschäftsmodell"  ist verboten: >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html

Die Verbraucherzentralen  hinken, was die rechtliche Lage betrifft, oft weit  hinterher.


----------



## W. Koben (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt nichts überlesen...

Bei Abofallen wird ja von den Verbraucherzentralen geraten, die kontoführenden Banken über die betrügerischen Geschäftspraktiken ihrer Kunden zu informieren und sie zur Kündigung der Konten aufzufordern.

Frage: Ist das auch bei der Telefonabzocke von Pepper United bzw. AllInkasso sinnvoll? Und wenn ja, worauf soll man dann als Begründung genau hinweisen? Gibt es dafür einen Musterbrief oder irgendwelche Infos?

Danke!


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür einen Musterbrief oder irgendwelche Infos?


gilt sinngemäß auch für  illegale  "Dienstleistungen" 
Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## struwwelpit (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Also was genau soll ich tun?


----------



## technofreak (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verboten.
Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz ? Wikipedia

Wem die allgemeinen  Ratschläge nicht hinreichen, wende sich bitte an Verbraucherzentralen 
oder Anwälte.


----------



## clown111 (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

so hab jetzt auch post aus münchen bekommen...
summe beläuft sich auf gute 260 euro.
mandant is: roxborough management inc. wickhams cay 1, road town

wollte mal wissen wieviel post ebenfalls betroffene bekommen haben und wieviel da evtl. noch kommt?!

diesmal sieht die rechnung auf jedenfall etwas gelungener aus und ein überweisungsträger is auch gleich mit dabei

wie sieht das eigentlich für die allinkasso aus?! machen die nich "minus" in dem die die ganze zeit briefe in die weltgeschichte schicken?!


----------



## technofreak (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



clown111 schrieb:


> wie sieht das eigentlich für die allinkasso aus?! machen die nich "minus" in dem die die ganze zeit briefe in die weltgeschichte schicken?!



Da leider nach den Erfahrungen der VZetten  10-30% der Betroffenen bezahlen,  kommt unter
 dem Strich ein ganz fettes  Plus raus.

gezahlt wird nur  aus Angst oder Unwissenheit. Schuld an der Misere ist aber 
das ganz speziell deutsche Inkassounwesen= Inkassostalking 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-22.html#post313198


----------



## W. Koben (25 Mai 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



clown111 schrieb:


> wollte mal wissen wieviel post ebenfalls betroffene bekommen haben und wieviel da evtl. noch kommt?!



Pepper United:
eine Rechnung
drei Mahnungen

AllInkasso:
drei Briefe (bisher)

Da es im dritten Brief von AllInkasso heißt, es handle sich um die "letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor dem Mahnbescheid", dürfte es das gewesen sein.

Wer Sinn für subtilen Humor hat, dem empfehle ich, sich die wachsende Hilflosigkeit, die aus den Drohungen in den Briefen spricht, auf der Zunge zergehen zu lassen. Peinlichkeit vom Feinsten.


----------



## technofreak (25 Mai 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Wer Sinn für subtilen Humor hat, dem empfehle ich, sich die wachsende Hilflosigkeit, die aus den Drohungen in den Briefen spricht, auf der Zunge zergehen zu lassen. Peinlichkeit vom Feinsten.


Oder sich das zu Gemüte führen: >> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## technofreak (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Hello again!


> Hello again!
> In letzter Zeit war es ein wenig ruhiger geworden um das Unternehmen TRC Telemedia. Nun tritt es erneut unter neuem Namen in Erscheinung: Czech Media Factoring.
> 
> Das Vorgehen hat sich allerdings nicht geändert: Der Verbraucher erhält ein Mahnschreiben (die Rechnung schenkt man sich wohl mittlerweile), die ihm suggerieren soll, er habe eine kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung angerufen. Als Beleg dafür diene die dort verzeichnete Rufnummer des Verbrauchers. Der Rechnungsbetrag, der nicht weiter erläutert wird, bemisst sich auf € 90,-. Ebenfalls lässt sich kein Hinweis finden, welche Art Service man denn in Anspruch genommen haben soll.
> ...


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Dreiste Telefonabzocke - Aktuelle Stunde - WDR Fernsehen


> Dreiste Telefonabzocke
> * SendeterminDienstag, 08. Juni 2010, 18.50 - 19.30 Uhr .
> "Pepper United" heißt die Firma, die für angebliche Dienstleistungen am Telefon Rechnungen in Höhe von 90 Euro verschickt. Die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland warnt vor der Masche. Wir zeigen ein Fallbeispiel!


mal sehen was da  jetzt wieder verklickert wird...


----------



## Johannes H. (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

hallo... ich habe mich jetzt gerade Angemeldet da bei uns auch ein Brief kam von Czech Media Factoring (eig. insgesammt 5) in dem steht das wir 90 Euro zahlen sollen... angeblich ist von dem Alten Handy meines Bruders bei denen Angerufen worden... nur das Problem ist das er im Februar schon ein neues Handy hatte und mit dem alten Handy nichts mehr machte (und Geld ist auch keines drauf gewesen)

jetzt wollte ich Fragen was wir dagegen tun können (also z.b. nicht Zahlen... einen Anwalt einschalten...)

hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen.

mfg Johannes H.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Johannes H. schrieb:


> jetzt wollte ich Fragen was wir dagegen tun können (also z.b. nicht Zahlen... einen Anwalt einschalten...)


Was du tun kannst bzw nicht tun solltest  steht schon dutzende Male in 
vorhergehenden Postings beschrieben. 
Nachdem du den Thread schon gefunden hast, wie wäre es mit lesen? 

Ich verspreche dir, es sind keine Rezepte wie man Knödel kocht...


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Johannes H. schrieb:


> hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen.


Nun, es ist wie bei allen Nutzlosanbietern:
Die Verbraucherzentrale weiss, was zu tun ist! Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten...



			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> Den Betroffenen kann nur geraten werden, nicht zu zahlen. Auch nach dutzendfacher Aufforderung durch diverse Verbraucher, hier einmal die vertragliche Grundlage für einen etwaigen Vertragsschluss vorzulegen, liegt der Verbraucherzentrale nicht ein Beleg für ein rechtswirksames Vertragsverhältnis vor.
> 
> Es ist nach wie vor davon auszugehen, dass es sich hierbei um eine betrügerische Methode handelt, um Verbraucher so weit unter Druck zu setzen, dass diese (mehr oder weniger) freiwillig zahlen.


----------



## abra (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Auch ich bin auf die Abzocke reingefallen und habe nun meinen zweiten Mahnbescheid über _125 Euro_ erhalten.

Ich habe zwar tatsächlich angerufen (soweit ich weiß auf eine tschechische Festnetznummer) allerdings weiß ich, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, da ja nicht auf die Kosten hingewiesen wurde.
*
Allerdings kam zu Beginn des Telefonats die Ansage: "Wenn Sie diesen Service bereits kennen drücken Sie die 1" - was ich auch tat und ANSCHLIEßEND erst: "Dieser Service kostet Sie 90 Euro blabla..."*

Ändert das irgendwas an der Tatsache, dass kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande kam, oder ist es meine Schuld, da ich ja theoretisch die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte über 1 die Kosten zu erfahren?

Bitte helft mir....!!


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Helfen kann da nur eine Mülltonne ...


----------



## technofreak (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



abra schrieb:


> und habe nun meinen zweiten* Mahnbescheid* über _125 Euro_ erhalten.


Mahndrohmüll  kein Mahnbescheid. Das ist was ganz anderes.  Wird zwar gerne  
und oft im Drohkasperletheater als furchtbar  böses Krokodil angekündigt, 
kommt  aber wegen ganz schrecklicher Halsentzündung nie zum Einsatz. 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Teleton (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Man muss es zwischendurch immer wieder mal erwähnen:

Noch *nie* hat diese Firma 
oder eine der Vorgängerinnen (Pepper/Roxborough/TSW/TRC/MCM usw)
oder irgendeiner der Mitbewerber (z.B. Vision Bill)
einen einzigen "Kunden" vor Gericht gezerrt. Nichtmal der kleinste Versuch ist in den letzten 10 Jahren bekannt geworden. Kein Mahnbescheid, keine Klage, nicht ausser albernen  Briefen.


----------



## technofreak (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Teleton schrieb:


> Man muss es zwischendurch immer wieder mal erwähnen:
> 
> Noch *nie* hat diese Firma
> oder eine der Vorgängerinnen (Pepper/Roxborough/TSW/TRC/MCM usw)
> ...


Zweimal sind die ersten ( MCM) mit negativen Festellungsklagen  vor Gericht gezerrt worden und sind mit Pauken und Trompeten untergegangen 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...emedia-mb-direct-phone-ltd-83.html#post183782

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...media-mb-direct-phone-ltd-138.html#post218472

Vermutlich hat man sich deswegen auf das Bäumchen wechsel dich Spiel eingestellt


----------



## Spax (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

habe nun den 3. inkassobrief aus münchen.wie viele kommen noch und über welchen zeitrahmen.seit der 1.pepper rechnung sind  es jetzt 5 monate.


----------



## technofreak (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Spax schrieb:


> wie viele kommen noch und über welchen zeitrahmen


Das kann niemand vorhersagen. Das wissen nur die Abzocker, wielange sie das 
sinnlose und  kriminelle  Spiel treiben wollen.

Grüne/blaue Wertstofftonnen sind als preisgünstige und  umweltfreundliche
Entsorgung unaufgeforderten Mahnmülls hervorrragend geeignet.


----------



## bernhard (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Wer 3 Inkassobriefe schickt, glaubt selbst nicht an die Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung. Punkt.


----------



## waldfee (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



technofreak schrieb:


> Das kann niemand vorhersagen. Das wissen nur die Abzocker, wielange sie das
> sinnlose und  kriminelle  Spiel treiben wollen.
> 
> Grüne/blaue Wertstofftonnen sind als preisgünstige und  umweltfreundliche
> Entsorgung unaufgeforderten Mahnmülls hervorrragend geeignet.



Die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda stellt nämlich bisher alle Betrugsanzeigen auf Zuruf der Abzocker (man könne den tatsächlichen Anrufer nicht mehr feststellen!) ein! 

Waldfee


----------



## Spax (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



waldfee schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda stellt nämlich bisher alle Betrugsanzeigen auf Zuruf der Abzocker (man könne den tatsächlichen Anrufer nicht mehr feststellen!) ein!
> 
> Waldfee


 
kannst du das mal näher erläutern.
wenn ich eine betrugsanzeige aufgebe steht doch fest daß ich angerufen habe.

und warum wird gegen das inkassobüro das ich übrigens auch angezeigt habe nicht wegen beihilfe zu bertug, versuchte nötigung, erpressung  usw.ermittelt?


----------



## bernhard (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Teleton schrieb:


> Man muss es zwischendurch immer wieder mal erwähnen:
> 
> Noch *nie* hat diese Firma
> oder eine der Vorgängerinnen (Pepper/Roxborough/TSW/TRC/MCM usw)
> ...


Die Diskussion gleitet offtopic ab. Die Frage nach den Anzeigen stellt sich nicht. Oben steht allles, was für Betroffene wichtig ist.

Weiteres OffTopic-Gelaber wird entfernt.


----------



## ece232 (16 Juni 2010)

*Meine Unsicherheit bei Pepper*

Als mein Sohn ( 19 Jahre ) auf die Idee kam eine Sexhotline mitten in der Nacht für 0,02 min anzurufen und das gleich zweimal, hat er dafür 0,27 jeweils bezahlt. Das alles war so knapp, weil er Schiss bekam, da wir ihn immer vor Extrakosten gewarnt hatten.
Eines Tages wurde er angerufen und man teilte ihm mit, dass er bei MediaMarkt einen Gutschein über € 150.- gewonnen habe Nun somit kam Pepper wohl an die Adresse und schickte uns (unserem Sohn) Rechnungen, die wir nach den Infos bei Computerbetrug.de ignorrierten. Auch die Mahnung haben wir ignorriert. Heute kommt das Schreiben von einer Inkassogesellschaft. Auch die würde ich links liegen lassen. 
Aber ich bin mir nun doch nicht sicher, ob ich nicht mit dem Verweis auf eine Betrügeriche Handlung seitens Pepper eine Antwort an das Inkassobüro schicken soll. Oder soll ich vielleich gleich harte Geschütze auffahren und mit einem Anwalt drohen?
Ich bitte hier um Hilfe
und verbleibe
mfg


----------



## technofreak (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

lies dir den Thread durch. Es ist alles schon dutzendemal durchgekaut


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Meine Unsicherheit bei Pepper*



ece232 schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mir nun doch nicht sicher, ob ich nicht mit dem Verweis auf eine Betrügeriche Handlung seitens Pepper eine Antwort an das Inkassobüro schicken soll.


Da dieses Inkassobüro wohl mit dem Betreiber "zusammenarbeitet", wäre das in etwa so sinnvoll, als wenn man einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt! 


ece232 schrieb:


> Oder soll ich vielleich gleich harte Geschütze auffahren und mit einem Anwalt drohen?


Auch das wird nichts bringen. Die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda sieht hier keinen Betrug im strafrechtlichen Sinn und lehnte bislang Ermittlungsverfahren gegen den Betreiber ab.

Der Betreiber hat jedoch bislang noch keine einzige Maßnahme getroffen, hier gegen "Zahlungsverweigerer" zivilrechtlich vorzugehen. Warum wohl? Weil er vermutlich nicht die geringsten Chancen hat, dabei erfolgreich zu sein!

Die Verbraucherzentralen warnen vor dieser dreisten Abzocke:
Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Hello again!

Weitere Informationen über Google 

Übrigens: Die Masche mit dem Gutschein wendet dieser Betreiber bereits seit Jahren an (Media-Markt-Gutschein, Gewinnzustellung, wichtige Postsendung ohne genau erkennbare Anschrift usw. usw.). Und dann kommen die Mahn-Drohschreiben. Same procedure as the last five years.....


----------



## Teleton (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



> Der Betreiber hat jedoch bislang noch keine einzige Maßnahme getroffen, hier gegen "Zahlungsverweigerer" zivilrechtlich vorzugehen. Warum wohl? Weil er vermutlich nicht die geringsten Chancen hat, dabei erfolgreich zu sein!


Die haben nicht nur niemals geklagt sondern m.E. auch noch nie einem "Kunden" überhaupt geantwortet. Keine einzige Reaktion auf die zahllose Schreiben der letzten Jahre ist jemals bekannt geworden. Egal was denen von Betroffene ngeschrieben wurde, es kommt nix ausser den immer gleichen Mahnbriefen. Bei denen ändert sich nur der Firmenname und der Preis wird höher.

Schön wenn es Dinge gibt auf die man sich verlassen kann.


----------



## W. Koben (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

So, ich denke, die Sache ist durch. Rechnung, drei Mahnungen von Pepper United, drei Briefe von AllInkasso, der letzte vor eineinhalb Monaten. Trotz massiver Androhungen gerichtlicher Maßnahmen hat AllInkasso nichts weiter unternommen.

Nun meine Frage: Aus der Untätigkeit von AllInkasso geht doch eindeutig hervor, daß denen die Gegenstandslosigkeit der Forderung von Pepper United gekannt ist. Ansonsten _müßte_ AllInkasso die Forderung ihrer Mandantin ja weiterverfolgen. Durch das stillschweigende Fallenlassen der Forderung wird aber deutlich, daß AllInkasso hier vorsätzliche Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug leistet.

Wäre es also jetzt nicht an der Zeit, eine entsprechende Strafanzeige gegen AllInkasso bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu stellen? Was gehört da alles rein?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Das mit der Strafanzeige kannst Du gern probieren. 

Aber das haben vor Dir bereits tausende andere probiert, und die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda hat nichts besseres zu tun gehabt, als alle diese Verfahren reihenweise einzustellen. Ein Betrugsvorsatz sei nicht erkennbar.

Gegen Dein Argument, dass diese Inkassobüros bzw. die ehrenwerte "Mandantschaft" niemals Klage erhebt, und dass denen daher bekannt sein muss, dass es keinerlei Anspruchsgrundlage gibt, ist das "Unternehmen" bisher bei deutschen Staatsanwaltschaften immer mit dem Argument rausgekommen, man verzichte aus Kulanz auf die Forderung (oder so ähnlich). :scherzkeks:
Zumindest für deutsche Staatsanwälte reicht so eine dünne Argumentation völlig aus, um sich vor der Anklage zu retten.

Es ist (im Gegensatz zum Ausland) in Deutschland nicht verboten, eine Forderung einzutreiben zu versuchen, von der man genau weiß, dass keine Anspruchsgrundlage besteht. Das ist auch von der politisch herrschenden neoliberalen Clique so gewollt. Alles andere sei angeblich eine unverhältnismässige Regulierung und Gängelung des "freien Marktes" und der "innovativen Unternehmen" und sei schlecht für den "Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland".


----------



## W. Koben (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hallo Antiscammer,

danke für Deine Antwort. Die Geschichte mit den Anzeigen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda kenne ich. Ich meinte aber nicht eine Anzeige gegen Pepper United, sondern gegen AllInkasso. Deren Sitz ist ja München, ich wohne wieder woanders. Es müßte in diesem Fall also eine andere Staatsanwaltschaft zuständig sein.

Über Strafanzeigen gegen AllInkasso habe ich bisher nichts gelesen. Ist Dir da was bekannt?

Und dann gibt es ja noch die Empfehlung der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg, an deren Hausbank zu schreiben und die aufzufordern, wegen betrügerischer Geschäfte das Konto zu kündigen...


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Von Strafanzeigen gegen Allinkasso ist mir nichts bekannt.

Aber auch Strafanzeigen gegen Inkassobüros werden meistens eingestellt, das kennen wir hinlänglich aus der Nutzlos-Webseiten-Abzocke.
Da wird dann immer erfolgreich argumentiert, dass das Inkassobüro bzw. der Inkassoanwalt "im guten Glauben" :scherzkeks: handeln durfte, dass die Forderung rechtens sei und der Anspruch bestehe.

Auch das Argument, dass bei Nichtzahlung nie geklagt werde und deshalb die fehlende Anspruchsgrundlage auch dem Inkassobüro klar sein müsste, werten die Staatsanwälte nicht als hinreichenden Beweis für den Betrugsvorsatz.


----------



## W. Koben (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Auch das Argument, dass bei Nichtzahlung nie geklagt werde und deshalb die fehlende Anspruchsgrundlage auch dem Inkassobüro klar sein müsste, werten die Staatsanwälte nicht als hinreichenden Beweis für den Betrugsvorsatz.



Fragt sich nur: Was soll es denn dann sein? Schlechte Organisation? Schusseligkeit? Daten bei Computerabsturz verloren? Klingt alles nicht wirklich plausibel... Aber wahrscheinlich gilt das Prinzip, daß eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aushackt. Vielleicht saß man ja mal zusammen im Hörsaal.

Anderes gefragt: Wenn jemand einem Anwalt ein Mandat zur Vollstreckung einer Forderung erteilt, ist es doch wohl dessen Aufgabe, diese mit allen juristischen Mitteln einzutreiben. Ansonsten schadet er ja seinem Mandanten bzw. verursacht ihm Kosten ohne entsprechenden Gegenwert. Daß das Inkasso-Verfahren im entscheidenden Moment einfach eingestellt wird, müßte schon aus der Logik eines Inkasso-Mandats heraus Fragen aufwerfen. In anderen Fälle wägen Juristen doch auch sorgfältig ab, welche Motivationen ursächlich sein könnten...


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hier das allerbeste Beispiel, welches die Ermittlungsfaulheit und die Unlust der Staatsanwälte aufzeigt: Der Fall Proinkasso :wall:



> Vor ca 4 Tagen bekam ich Post der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt/Zweigstelle Offenbach am Main.
> 
> In diesen wird geschrieben das, das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen den Herr S. S. eingestellt wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Vor dem Gesetz sind alle gleich, manche auch gleicher: heise online - Phishing: Hohe Strafe gegen Finanzagenten


> Die Phisher werben inzwischen die Finanzagenten immer geschickter an. Der Arbeitsgruppe Identitätsschutz im Internet liegen komplette, seriös erscheinende Arbeitsverträge inklusive Urlaubsregelung vor, die lediglich zum Ziel haben, dass der geworbene "Mitarbeiter" Geld überwiesen bekommt und weiterreicht. Vor dem Hintergrund dieses gewollt seriösen Anstrichs erscheint dann fraglich, inwieweit die so geworbenen Geldwäscher sich über die Hintergründe und rechtliche Bewertung ihres Tuns überhaupt im Klaren sind.
> 
> Brisant mutet deshalb das nun vorliegende Urteil des Amtsgerichts Darmstadt an. Denn der Angeklagte bestritt zwar, den Charakter seiner Tätigkeit durchschaut zu haben. Doch das ließ das Gericht nicht gelten und nahm den erforderlichen Vorsatz an. Denn "im Rahmen der Globalisierung, im Rahmen der Presseberichterstattung und im Rahmen der Allgemeinbildung, über die der Angeklagte im Rahmen seiner Intelligenz verfügt, musste ihm einfach bekannt sein, dass auf diesem Weg wie beschrieben nur Schwarzgelder abgewickelt werden", meinte das Schöffengericht über den angeklagten Ingenieur. Und da nach Überzeugung des Gerichts der Vorruheständler auch mit entsprechenden Geldtransfers einen Teil seines Lebensunterhalts bestreiten wollte, liege auch der besonders schwere Fall gewerbsmäßiger Geldwäsche (§ 261 Abs. 4 StGB) vor. Das Gericht verurteilte deshalb den Angeklagten zu einer Gesamtfreiheitsstrafe von 1 Jahr und 6 Monaten auf Bewährung.


Der Rentner hatte die Pflicht zu ahnen, dass sein Arbeitsvertrag und seine Ansprechpartner gefälscht waren.

Ein Rechtsprofi mit der Berechtigung zur Erfüllung von Rechtsdienstleistungen darf beide Augen blind zudrücken, frech mit abkassieren und wird NATÜRLICH freundlich wie die Unschuld vom Lande bedient.


----------



## bernhard (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Beschuldigte hat sich dahingehend eingelassen, dass ein kunde mit den Namen JUREK KRYSZTOF, Udaltsova, 646011 Woskresenka (Russland), ihm per Internet den Auftrag gegeben habe, für dessen Firma Tipp House Forderungen gegen Teilnehmer eines internet-Tippspiels einzuziehen.


So etwas heißt dann in dem Inkassostalking-Deutsch "ordnungsgemäße Vollumnachtung, sorry, Bevollmächtigung". Klasse.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Und die "ordnungsgemäße Vollumnachtung" ist wohl auch für die hessische Justiz nicht zu beanstanden.


----------



## W. Koben (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Nun, die AllInkasso düfte sich zumindest mit solchen Märchen nicht herausreden können. Der Auftraggeber sitzt in Fulda und ist mit Namen und Adresse bekannt - und auch schon vor laufender Kamera ausfällig geworden. Die für die Überweisung angegebenen Konten werden bei deutschen Banken geführt...


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Nun, die AllInkasso düfte sich zumindest mit solchen Märchen nicht herausreden können


Sie kann es! Solange die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda die Machenschaften des Betreibers mit den vielen Briefkästen als völlig legal einstuft, muss wohl auch Allinkasso nicht das Geringste befürchten! 

NB: Die Proinkasso aus Neu-Isenburg (zuvor Hanau) betreibt derartige "Spielchen" bereits seit nahezu sechs Jahren trotz Tausender von Anzeigen ungehindert durch unsere Justiz.. Das sagt wohl alles aus. :unzufrieden:


----------



## bernhard (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Wie ist nun die "ordnungsgemäße Vollumnachtung" bei der Annahme eines Auftrages mit der Verfügbarkeit eines Originals der Bevollmächtigung zu verbinden?

http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=883


> Verbraucher sollten immer erst überprüfen, ob eine gültige Vollmacht beziehungsweise Abtretungserklärung des Gläubigers vorliegt. Kann das Inkassobüro keines dieser Schriftstücke (Bevollmächtigung auf Verlangen im Original) vorweisen, darf es auch keine Zahlungen verlangen.


Inkassounternehmen ? Wikipedia


> Nachweis der Vetretungsbefugnis
> 
> Das Inkassobüro ist Vertreter des Auftraggebers/Gläubigers (§§ 164 ff. BGB): Bestehen Zweifel an der Vertretungsbefugnis, so hat das Inkassounternehmen die Bevollmächtigung auf Verlangen im Original vorzulegen.


----------



## clown111 (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

mhm...also ich hatte vor 2 monaten zum ersten mal von allinkasso bescheid bekommen und dachte das es endlich vorbei ist.
jetz habe ich doch noch wieder einen brief bekommen.
"...zahlungseingang bislang nich erfolgt und müssen deshalb davon ausgehen, dass sie an einer außergerichtlichen regelung der angelegenheit nicht interessiert sind"
"sofort bezahlen...nur so kann gerichtliches mahnverfahren vermieden werden"
kommt da jetz noch was?!
eigentlich ist ja beim gerichtlichen mahnverfahren schluss oder?
da es dazu anscheinend sowieso nicht kommt (wie hier im forum beschrieben)
wundert mich doch, wie hartnäckig die bleiben und mir nach 2 monaten doch noch wieder schreiben!


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



clown111 schrieb:


> wundert mich doch, wie hartnäckig die bleiben und mir nach 2 monaten doch noch wieder schreiben!


Nachernten nennt man das.
 Geht nach diesem Schema >> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## KKSFan (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Wir haben jetzt auch (2x2) Rechnungen von Czech Media Factoring s.r.o. bekommen, obwohl keiner aus meiner Familie dort angerufen hat. Wir werden nicht zahlen, haben jetzt auch Wiederspruch eingelegt.

Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



KKSFan schrieb:


> Wir werden nicht zahlen,


Gut 


KKSFan schrieb:


> , haben jetzt auch Wiederspruch eingelegt.


Wozu? Wo kein Rechtsanspruch besteht,  braucht auch nicht *widersprochen* zu werden 


KKSFan schrieb:


> Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden.


tu das, aber wir  wissen eh, wie es weitergeht >> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## KKSFan (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Seit 9 Tagen nach der Rechnung (inkl. heute) nichts erhalten. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass heute was kommt. Ist das normal ?


----------



## KKSFan (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Nach 13 Tagen (inkl. Heute) ist nach der Rechnung immernoch nichts gekommen. Was ist da los ? :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



KKSFan schrieb:


> Was ist da los ? :-D


Mailrobot abgestürzt?


----------



## KKSFan (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Mailrobot abgestürzt?


 
Bestimmt. Die würden sich gleich eine neue Kaufen, mit dem Geld was die Opfers verdienen. :smile:


----------



## Moka (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hi!

Meine  Pepper United Rechnungen kamen:

1. 07.12.2009

2. 28.12.2009

3. 25.01.2010

4. 08.02.2010

dann Allinkasso München:

1. 23.02.2010

2. 31.03.2010

3. 29.04.2010

Hoffe,daß hilft Dir zeitlich weiter, da kommt sicher noch was bei Dir!!!!!


----------



## KKSFan (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

@Moka
Danke !

Mein Vater hat den Brief am 12.07 bekommen. Heute ist der 27.07 und es ist noch nichts gekommen.


----------



## Moka (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hi!

Warts ab, tippe auf Ende dieser Woche. Ist immer dieselbe Masche. Aber nix bezahlen!!!!!!!! Kostet Nerven, aber ich bin hart geblieben. Mal schaun, wies bei mir weitergeht. Aber nach 3 Briefen von Inkasso soll ja bekanntlich Schluß sein.


----------



## KKSFan (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Moka schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Warts ab, tippe auf Ende dieser Woche. Ist immer dieselbe Masche. Aber nix bezahlen!!!!!!!! Kostet Nerven, aber ich bin hart geblieben. Mal schaun, wies bei mir weitergeht. Aber nach 3 Briefen von Inkasso soll ja bekanntlich Schluß sein.


 
Du hast seit 2 Monaten nichts mehr bekommen. Da wird, denke ich, auch nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## KKSFan (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Aber eins verstehe ich immernoch nicht:
Wieso werden solche ''Abzock-Firmen'' nicht bestraft ? Das ist doch kein Wunder, dass in Fulda jetzt wegen Czech Media Factoring schon mehrere Anzeige vorliegen.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



KKSFan schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Wunder, dass in Fulda jetzt wegen Czech Media Factoring schon mehrere Anzeige vorliegen.


Czech Media ist nur der aktuelle  der vielen Namen beginnend mit MC Multimedia , TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd,  Pepper United   unter dem dieser Laden seit *fünf*!  Jahren segelt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...imedia-petersberg-teil-1-a-13.html#post104896

Die Sta Fulda  hat trotz *tausender* Strafanzeigen konsequent jedes Strafermittlungverfahren eingestellt.

Frag dort nach warum. Wir können diese Frage nicht beantworten.


----------



## Timster (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Czech Media ist nur der aktuelle  der vielen Namen beginnend mit MC Multimedia , TRC Telemedia / MB Direct Phone Ltd,  Pepper United   unter dem dieser Laden seit *fünf*!  Jahren segelt
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...imedia-petersberg-teil-1-a-13.html#post104896 ...



Kleine Ergänzung: Vor MC Multimedia gab es noch TSW-Kommunikationsservice. Die habe ich vor 5 1/2 Jahren angezeigt. Hat leider schon damals nichts gebracht. Konnte ich auch nicht glauben ... :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Timster schrieb:


> Kleine Ergänzung: Vor MC Multimedia gab es noch TSW-Kommunikationsservice.


Stimmt,  war mir ganz entfallen ( so lang geht das schon   ) 


am 20.02.2005 schrieb:


> TSW-Kommunikationsservice oder TSW Kommunikationsservice, Postfach  1225, *36095 Petersberg*.


----------



## KKSFan (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Eine Frage hab ich noch:
Viele schreiben davon, dass man bei einem Mahnbescheid, sofort Widerspruch einlegen soll (Blatt ausfüllen) - aber dann lese ich, dass es dazu noch nie gekommen, dass einer ein Mahnbescheid von denen erhalten hat.
Heißt das eigentlich - 1. Man bekommt von denen nie ein Mahnbescheid ? 2. Beim Widerspruch eines Mahnbescheid wurde es zu einem Prozess vor Gericht kommen ?


----------



## Teleton (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



> Heißt das eigentlich - 1. Man bekommt von denen nie ein Mahnbescheid ? 2. Beim Widerspruch eines Mahnbescheid wurde es zu einem Prozess vor Gericht kommen ?


Keiner der Anbieter dieses Geschäftsmodels hat in den letzten 10 Jahren einen "Kunden" vor Gericht gezerrt. Weder mit Klage noch mit Mahnbescheid.


Zu Frage 2 (die nur in anderen Lebenssachverhalten relevant werden kann nicht bei Pepper usw).
Wenn Widerspruch eingelegt wurde ist das Verfahren "gestoppt". Es geht nur dann weiter wenn einer der Beteiligten aktiv die Durchführung des strittigen Verfahren beantragt (und die restlichen Gerichtskosten zahlt).


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Der Mahnbescheidswahn.

Ein Selbstläufer,

Es hat noch niemandem geschadet, den Müll wegzuschmeißen.


----------



## KKSFan (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Heute ist die Mahnung gekommen - nicht. :-D


----------



## KKSFan (2 August 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

21 Tagen (12.07-02.08 ) nach der Rechnung ist immernoch nichts gekommen....


----------



## Marco (2 August 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



KKSFan schrieb:


> 21 Tagen (12.07-02.08 ) nach der Rechnung ist immernoch nichts gekommen....



Kommt jetzt aller paar Tage eine nutzlose Wasserstandsmeldung? Schreib doch einfach, wenn es etwas NEUES gibt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## KKSFan (2 August 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Marco schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt aller paar Tage eine nutzlose Wasserstandsmeldung? Schreib doch einfach, wenn es etwas NEUES gibt.
> 
> Gruß Marco


 
Ok, sorry !


----------



## n.watzi (2 August 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

moin alle zusammen.

ich hab heute auch schon mein dritten brief von der czech media... bekommen, aber diesmal NUR für ein anruf(in den briefen davor,habe ich angeblich 2 nummern angerufen). 
muss 90€ pro anruf
        35€ 1. Mahnung
        65€ Bearbeitungsgebühren  zahlen.

ich frag mich, woher haben die meine nummer, die jedesmal auf dem zettel steht!?

sind bei euch auch eure handy-nummern drauf?
und was "müsst" ihr zahlen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 August 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



n.watzi schrieb:


> und was "müsst" ihr zahlen?


Nichts! 


			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> Den Betroffenen kann nur geraten werden, nicht zu zahlen. Auch nach dutzendfacher Aufforderung durch diverse Verbraucher, hier einmal die vertragliche Grundlage für einen etwaigen Vertragsschluss vorzulegen, liegt der Verbraucherzentrale nicht ein Beleg für ein rechtswirksames Vertragsverhältnis vor.
> 
> Es ist nach wie vor davon auszugehen, dass es sich hierbei um eine betrügerische Methode handelt, um Verbraucher so weit unter Druck zu setzen, dass diese (mehr oder weniger) freiwillig zahlen.


Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Hello again!


----------



## KKSFan (3 August 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Heute ist die erste Mahnung (2x Briefe) gekommen. Weiß jemand - wie man ohne zahlen, dass schneller ''aus der Welt'' schaffen kann, außer die ganze Zeit dazuwarten (bis zum 3.Brief vom Inkasso). ?


----------



## webwatcher (3 August 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Ist deine grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne zu voll?


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 August 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



KKSFan schrieb:


> Weiß jemand - wie man ohne zahlen, dass schneller ''aus der Welt'' schaffen kann, außer die ganze Zeit dazuwarten (bis zum 3.Brief vom Inkasso). ?


Nur 3 Briefe vom Inkassobutzen? Was sind 3 Briefe? Es gibt Betroffene, die innerhalb eines Jahres 25mal angemahnt wurden! Halt öfters mal den Papierkorb leeren, und gut ists!


----------



## bayer (8 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex [ edit] ; muss ich zahlen?*



Tanqueray schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe vor ungefähr einer Woche (blöderweise) eine dieser Telefonsexnummern angerufen.
> ...


Hallo, mir ging es vor einiger Zeit genauso, allerdings ich bekam einmal von einer sog. Firma Szech Media oder so ähnlich und auch von Pepper United Mahnschreiben, und da heist es mittlerweile 190.-€ oder so. Ich wollte fragen, was bei Ihnen herauskam?
LG


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex [ edit] ; muss ich zahlen?*



bayer schrieb:


> Ich wollte fragen, was bei Ihnen herauskam?


Der User wird kaum antworten, da er zum einzigen und letzten Mal für dieses Posting im Forum anwesend war 


> User Tanqueray: Letzte Aktivität: 17.11.2009 21:25:41


Entweder er war so verschüchtert, dass er aus lauter Angst "freiwillig"  gezahlt hat oder er hat  noch einige Mahndrohmüllschreiben bekommen, die  er dahin befördert hat, wo sie hingehören :  *in den Müll* 

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.
 Wer zahlt,  trägt dazu bei, dass diese Form der Abzocke immer weitergeht


----------



## KKSFan (31 August 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Jetzt ist die 2.Mahnung gekommen, mit dem Kundenstammblatt.

Weiß jemand, was die Beweismittel B und D sein sollen ?


----------



## Captain Picard (31 August 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Das zweite und vierte Buch Moses  

absoluter Blödsinn


----------



## bernhard (31 August 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Das soll Angsthasen erschrecken, sonst nichts ...


----------



## Joker123 (31 August 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hallo,

habe da immer sehr viel Angst. Denn wir haben dort echt 3 mal angerufen,rein zum Spaß. Dann kam eine Rechn von 3 mal 90 Euro und heute die Mahnung,bzw Mahnungen. Da ich dort WIRKLICH AUCH ANGERUFEN habe habe ich nun sehr viel Angst. Eigentlich würde es gar nicht gehn denn ich habe durch ein Handy mit Prepaid Card angerufen .

Was soll ich tun??

Wurde schon oft durchgekaut allerdings mache ich mir bei jedem Brief mehr Gedanken und würde eventuell hoffen das es bald auffhört

BITTE HELFT MIR (


----------



## webwatcher (1 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Joker123 schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun??


mit dem Zittern aufhören.

Außer Mahnmüll passiert absolut nichts


----------



## Shaft78 (1 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hallo,

nun ich habe auch das Problem mit Czech Media Factory:
Mein Problem ist ich habe diese Nummer tatsächlich gewählt, es gab keine ANsage über die 90€ pro Anruf. habe dreimal angerufen, soll also nun 270€ zahlen. Was mache ich? wenn ich ignoriere und Mahnungen bekomme? muss ich nun nicht zahlen? habe ja auch angerufen...hat jemand infos ob die das anrecht auf das geld haben?
Brauche echt Hilfe...


----------



## Antiscammer (1 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Shaft78 schrieb:


> Brauche echt Hilfe...



Nein, brauchst Du nicht.
Sondern der Abzocker braucht dringend Hilfe. Am besten einen Geisterbeschwörer, weil das noch die einzige Chance ist, Dich dazu zu bewegen, zu zahlen. :scherzkeks:
Denn einen Rechtsanspruch auf Zahlung hat er nicht.

Im übrigen wurde die Frage bereits gefühlte 100-mal hier im Thread beantwortet. 
Lies auch mal den Grundsatzartikel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html


----------



## Marco (1 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Shaft78 schrieb:


> Brauche echt Hilfe...



Kann ich mir vorstellen. Welcher Unterschied ist zu Joker123?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nung-czech-media-factoring-25.html#post320941

Und jetzt lies den Beitrag darunter. Kann ja nicht so schwierig sein.

Marco


----------



## Shaft78 (1 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Also brauche ich mir keinen Kopf machen und einfach alles ignorieren...
Na noch mal Schwein gehabt...danke euch für die Infos. MAchen die denn auch Drohanrufe oder ähnliches? schließlich ist denen meine nummer bekannt.


----------



## webwatcher (1 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Shaft78 schrieb:


> MAchen die denn auch Drohanrufe oder ähnliches?


Kann passieren, aber dafür gibt es ja die  Möglichkeit den Hörer aufzulegen...


----------



## Teleton (1 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nung-czech-media-factoring-19.html#post315113


----------



## Shaft78 (1 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

hab mir nun den ganzen thread durchgelesen. hammer was da abgeht...
wegen diesem Mahnbescheid, den bekommt man doch dann von einem Gericht zugestellt richtig?! nicht das ich solch einen Brief annahmeverweigere :roll: 
aber bin mittlerweile beruhigt das mir da nix passieren kann außer Briefterror und volle Säcke für das Altpapier...:-D großes lob an alle die diese threads am leben halten und Unwissenden wie mir weiterhelfen...:respekt:


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Shaft78 schrieb:


> wegen diesem Mahnbescheid, den bekommt man doch dann von einem Gericht zugestellt richtig?!


Richtig gelesen hast du immer noch nicht 


Teleton schrieb:


> Kein Mahnbescheid, keine Klage, nichts ausser albernen  Briefen.


----------



## Shaft78 (2 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Ich meine ja, falls jemand mal einen Mahnbescheid bekommen würde, alles reiner Konjunktiv...


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Vorher wachsen Bananenstauden am Südpol.

Hör auf hier zu phantasieren


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...iose+Firma+fordert+Geld+f%FCr+Telefonsex.html


> Dubiose Firma fordert Geld für Telefonsex
> Ärger Wardenburger Familie wehrt sich gegen Abzocke – Verbraucherschützer raten zu Besonnenheit



Was gibt es denn da groß zu wehren? Ab in die  Tonne mit dem Mahnmüll


> Die Verbraucherzentrale rät betroffenen Verbrauchern, sich nicht einschüchtern zu lassen, die Nerven zu behalten und vor allem die Zahlung konsequent zu verweigern.


----------



## Joker123 (3 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Richtig gelesen hast du immer noch nicht




Ehmm kurze Zwischenfrage beziehung kurze Info.

ICH habe vor 2 Tagen eine MAHNUNG bekommen und muss jetzt pro " Anruf" habe 3 mit Kumpels angerufen 125 Euro zaheln. Also ich habe jetzt umso mehr Angst da ich ja eine MAHNUNG ERHALTEN HABE. :cry:


----------



## Teleton (3 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Joker123 schrieb:


> ICH habe vor 2 Tagen eine MAHNUNG bekommen und muss jetzt pro " Anruf" habe 3 mit Kumpels angerufen 125 Euro zaheln. Also ich habe jetzt umso mehr Angst daich ja eine MAHNUNG ERHALTEN HABE. :cry:


Nur weil eine MAHNUNG kommt mußt Du nicht zahlen. Papier ist geduldig  Zahlungen erfolgen freiwillig aus Angst. Wer sich nicht einschüchtern läßt kann sein Geld behalten.

Das wird übrigens noch schlimmer. Als nächstes kommt eine Mahnung mit einem ZETTEL auf dem angekreuzt ist das die Beweismittel B und D haben. B UND D uiuiuiui. Dann kommt Post von einem (*rembembembem_dramatischeMusik*) INKASSOBÜRO 
und die wollen inzwischen ca 250,- pro Anruf ! Nach 3 BRIEFEN passiert dann das:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nung-czech-media-factoring-19.html#post315113

Also, kein Grund zur Sorge und ich bin ganz HEISER vom GEBRÜLLE.


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Falsche Telefonrechnung: 90 Euro für schnelle Nummer | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A - Z - Markt - Recht & Verbraucher

Eine stramme Leistung:
  nach fünf Jahren Dauerbrennerthema hat man es beim NDR auch schon mitbekommen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35181-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1-a.html


----------



## Redhead (7 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hallo Leute..
BITTE DURCHLESEN
habe jetzt mittlerweile schon drei Briefe von Czech Media FaCtoring erhalten.
Mittlerweile wollen die einen Betrag in Höhe von 190€ von mir haben.
Ich hätte einen Telefonsexservice in Anspruch genommen!

Da ich an diesem tag an der Arbeit war, bezweifele ich solch ein Service in Anspuch genommen zu haben.

Auf dem Briefkopf ist mein Name und meine Handynummer aufgelistet!

Was soll ich tun zahlen oder nicht zahlen?

ich habe schon viele Meinungen gelesen.
NICHT ZAHLEN, sagt jeder...



ich habe heute bei der polizei angerufen und mit dem Betrugskomissariat ein kurzes gespräch gehabt!
Er sagte ihm sei die Firma bekannt. Er fragte ob meine Nummer angegeben sein.. ich sagte JA: dann sagte er"dann haben sie da auch angerufen" aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich solch einen Service nicht in anspruch genommen habe...



Bitte hilft mir..
Ich bin mit meinen Nerven am Ende


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Redhead schrieb:


> ich habe heute bei der polizei angerufen und mit dem Betrugskomissariat ein kurzes gespräch gehabt!
> Er sagte ihm sei die Firma bekannt. Er fragte ob meine Nummer angegeben sein.. ich sagte JA: dann sagte er"dann haben sie da auch angerufen"


Falls das Gespräch tatsächlich so stattgefunden haben sollte ( was ich etwas  bezweifle)  
sollte sich der Beamte mal hier informieren. 

Außerdem bedeutet selbst ein Anruf nicht im mindesten eine  Zahlungspflicht
Das "Geschäftsmodell" ist verboten


----------



## Redhead (7 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

genau so hat er da gesagt!
Ich bin gerade voll verzweifelt und weiss nicht was ich machen soll! :cry::cry::cry:

Soll ich zahlen..obwohl meine Nummer und Name angegeben ist?

Auf dem heutigen Brief wo drauf steht...
"Vermeiden Sie einen negativen Eintrag und weitere Maßnahmen
Zahlen Sie jetzt 190€


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

@ redhead

Dieses ( verbotene)  "Geschäftsmodell" gibt es bei ständig wechselnden Betreibernamen seit über fünf Jahren:
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35181-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1-a.html

Außer dämlichen Mahnmüllschreiben ist im gesamten Zeitraum noch nichts passiert.
Papiermüll  wird üblicherweise in der  grünen/blauen Wertstofftonne entsorgt 

Die Sta Fulda   weigert sich trotz tausender Anzeigen Anklage  zu erheben

Das hat aber nichts  mit den angeblichen zivilrechtlichen Forderungen zu tun.


----------



## Redhead (7 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Zusammengefasst heisst das für mich.!
Ich soll* alles ignorieren*!


----------



## Eniac (7 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Genau. Und jetzt mach Dir ne Pulle Bier auf und entspann Dich wieder. Alles wird gut.


Eniac


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> Den Betroffenen kann nur geraten werden, nicht zu zahlen. Auch nach dutzendfacher Aufforderung durch diverse Verbraucher, hier einmal die vertragliche Grundlage für einen etwaigen Vertragsschluss vorzulegen, liegt der Verbraucherzentrale nicht ein Beleg für ein rechtswirksames Vertragsverhältnis vor.
> 
> Es ist nach wie vor davon auszugehen, dass es sich hierbei um eine betrügerische Methode handelt, um Verbraucher so weit unter Druck zu setzen, dass diese (mehr oder weniger) freiwillig zahlen.


Die Verbraucherzentrale hats richtig erkannt!

Und auch sonst kennt man die da zur Genüge!

_________________________________________________________________
Der Herr erschuf in seinem Zorn - Cloppenburg und Büttelborn
Und er "vollendete" sein Werk - mit Fulda und mit Petersberg


----------



## Joker123 (30 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Jetzt ist es nur noch eien Rechnung anstatt 3.

Ich soll den BETRAG innerhalb von 10 Tagen überweisen sonst werden sie die Schritte konsequent durchführen dann wurde mir noch ein schreiben geschickt und bei STRAFANZEIGE wurde ein X gemacht. 

Habe jetzt doch ein bisschen Angst und werde wohl Zahlen oder was meint ihr?
:unzufrieden:


----------



## Teleton (30 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



> Ich soll den BETRAG innerhalb von 10 Tagen überweisen sonst werden sie die Schritte konsequent durchführen


Die haben noch nie "SCHRITTE konsequent durchgeführt". Es kamen immer nur BLÖDE Briefe. Die haben auch noch NIE eine Strafanzeige erstattet (warum auch). Und KEINEN vorm Zivilgericht verklagt. 



> und bei  STRAFANZEIGE wurde ein X gemacht


 und sicher auch bei Beweismittel B und D wie schon oben vorhergesagt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nung-czech-media-factoring-27.html#post321163



Jetzt hast Du mich ANGESTECKT mit Deiner Grossschreiberei.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Joker123 schrieb:


> JIch soll den BETRAG innerhalb von 10 Tagen überweisen sonst werden sie die Schritte konsequent durchführen


Und wir wissen doch genau, wie diese Schritte aussehen: Die werden dich in Ruhe lassen, da sie erkennen, dass weitere dünnpfiffige Mahn-Drohungen für die Katz sind 


Joker123 schrieb:


> dann wurde mir noch ein schreiben geschickt und bei STRAFANZEIGE wurde ein X gemacht.


Boaah eyyy! Da zittern wohl die meisten! :-D  Aber keine Angst, das sind die üblichen dämlichen Floskeln, mit denen diese Banditen Angst erzeugen und Zahlungsbereitschaft herstellen wollen!


Joker123 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt doch ein bisschen Angst und werde wohl Zahlen oder was meint ihr?


Wenn du zuviel Kohle hast und freiwillig dazu beitragen willst, ohne jeglichen vernünftigen Grund den Lebensunterhalt dieser Nutzlostypen zu finanzieren, dann bitte sehr. Aber ich wüsste etwas besseres mit der Kohle anzufangen, als einem dubiosen Petersberger Hau(f)en Geld in den Rachen zu werfen!

Und das meint die Verbraucherzentrale dazu!


----------



## Antiscammer (30 September 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Dieses Kasperletheater gibt es jetzt seit Jahren. Die "Firma" hat sich auch mehrfach umbenannt. Erst hießen sie "MC Multimedia Petersberg", dann "TRC Telemedia", dann hießen sie wieder "Roxborough Management", dann "Pepper United", dann "Czech Media Factoring", demnächst dann vielleicht "Teletrullala Media Hoppsassa" oder sonstwie.

Sobald der Name wieder einmal bei google verbrannt ist und die Zahlungsmoral der säumigen Schuldnersauen unter 10% geht, wechseln sie den Namen. Jedesmal ist es die alte Plörre in neuen Schläuchen.

Noch nie haben die Kasper in den ganzen Jahren jemals einen Mahnbescheid beantragt oder Klage eingereicht. Selbst, wenn: auch dann hat man 1001 Möglichkeiten, sich zu wehren, auch wenn man sich vorher gar nicht zur Sache an die Gegenpartei geäußert hat. Und das ist auch nicht zu empfehlen, denn genauso gut kann man vor einer Parkuhr ein Adventslied singen.

Einem Mahnbescheid müsste man nur binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen, mit Rücksendung ans Gericht.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Und dann wäre schon Schluß, Vollstreckung u.s.w. geht dann nicht mehr.

Dann könnte die Kasperbude nur noch vor Gericht klagen. Aber das haben die noch nie gemacht, und die wissen auch, warum.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html

Vor Gericht wären sie chancenlos.
Daher sind sie mit den ca. 10-30 % Angstzahlern zufrieden, die von den albernen Mahnbriefen schon die Hosen vollkriegen und völlig unberechtigte Forderungen zahlen.


----------



## Joker123 (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Habe jetzt wie gesagt den Brief mit dem X bei Strafanzeige usw erhalten.

Wie lange geht denn dies Abzocke noch das heißt wann kommt ca. der Mahnbescheid damit ich endlich widersprechen kann und es ein Ende nimmt.
??


----------



## Hippo (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Guck mal einen Beitrag zurück ... 
... da steht die Antwort ...


----------



## webwatcher (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Joker123 schrieb:


> Wie lange geht denn dies Abzocke noch


Solnge du nicht zahlst ist es keine  Abzocke sondern nur grobe und unverschämte Belästigung. 
Mehr nicht >> Stories zum Schmunzeln


Joker123 schrieb:


> das heißt wann kommt ca. der Mahnbescheid damit ich endlich widersprechen kann


Nie 


Joker123 schrieb:


> und es ein Ende nimmt.


Ignorieren ist angesagt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Joker123 schrieb:


> Wie lange geht denn dies Abzocke noch ??


Nun, seit mehr als fünf Jahre treiben die jetzt bereits unter mehreren Namen ihr Unwesen. Am 04.03.2005 tauchten hier die ersten Postings zu diesem Unternehmen bzw. seinen diversen Firmenbezeichnungen auf. Aber die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda findet das alles vollkommen in Ordnung und sieht keinen Grund, gegen diese Leute ein Ermittlungsverfahren einzuleiten.

Ist ein lustiges, "schlagkräftiges" Völkchen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) in Fulda-Petersberg...


----------



## KKSFan (16 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Haben jetzt den ersten Brief von dem AllInkasso aus München bekommen. Die haben eine E-Mail - Adresse. Bringt es etwas, wenn man denen schreibt ?


----------



## Hippo (16 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



> Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Die Tatsache, dass sich der Zugang nach Ablauf des Testabos "automatisch" in ein kostenpflichtiges Dauerabo verlängern soll, muss sofort erkennbar auf der Angebots-Webseite stehen, und nicht nur in Kleinschrift bzw. nur in den AGB - sonst wird das nicht Vertragsbestandteil.
> 
> Wenn es schon keinen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine Zahlungspflicht, aber auch keine Notwendigkeit, irgend etwas zu kündigen. (Das ist allenfalls dann sinnvoll, wenn man noch in der Testzeit ist.)
> 
> ...



(Text geklaut bei Antiscammer)


----------



## webwatcher (16 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



KKSFan schrieb:


> Bringt es etwas, wenn man denen schreibt ?


Ungefähr soviel wie einer Strassenlaterne die Heisebergsche Unschärferelation zu erklären


----------



## mel195 (19 Oktober 2010)

*Czech Media Factoring*

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe auch Post von oben genannter Firma bekommen und dem ersten Schreiben auch widersprochen mit einem Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale.

Jetzt habe ich aber wieder ein Schreiben von denen bekommen, in dem sie erklären, dass ich mich nicht auf das Telekommunikationsgesetz berufen könne, da "im Falle einer Dienstleistung, die bereits abgerufen wurde kein Widerruf mehr geltend gemacht werden kann" (Zitat aus dem Brief).

Jedenfalls legen sie auch einen Beweis vor und zwar einen Auszug aus deren Telefonanlage, welcher mir aber auch nicht wirklich weiter hilft, da dort nur ungenaue bzw. unbekannte Ziffern stehen. 
Im Internet habe ich jetzt nur etwas gefunden, mit dem man auf das erste Schreiben reagieren kann. Aber keinen Hinweis darauf, was ich jetzt machen kann. Oder sollte ich es einfach ignorieren?

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Goblin (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



> Oder sollte ich es einfach ignorieren


 
Die Idee ist schonmal nicht schlecht. Liess ma ein paar Beiträge dann dürfte alles klar sein

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:52:40 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:51:26 ----------




> im Falle einer Dienstleistung, die bereits abgerufen wurde kein Widerruf mehr geltend gemacht werden kann


 
Schwachsinn hoch zehn


----------



## Hippo (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Czech Media Factoring*



mel195 schrieb:


> ...Jetzt habe ich aber wieder ein Schreiben von denen bekommen, in dem sie erklären, dass ich mich nicht auf das Telekommunikationsgesetz berufen könne, da "im Falle einer Dienstleistung, die bereits abgerufen wurde kein Widerruf mehr geltend gemacht werden kann" (Zitat aus dem Brief).



Dann müssen die erstmal beweisen daß DIE alle gesetzlichen Vorschriften erfüllt haben (Widerrufsbelehrung in der vorgeschriebenen Form, Preisangabenverordnung u.v.m.)



mel195 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls legen sie auch einen Beweis vor und zwar einen Auszug aus deren Telefonanlage, welcher mir aber auch nicht wirklich weiter hilft, da dort nur ungenaue bzw. unbekannte Ziffern stehen.



Ich hab´ auch noch ein paar Blatt Klopapier (unbenutzt)  übrig.
Das hat ungefähr den gleichen Beweiswert.




mel195 schrieb:


> Im Internet habe ich jetzt nur etwas gefunden, mit dem man auf das erste Schreiben reagieren kann. Aber keinen Hinweis darauf, was ich jetzt machen kann. Oder sollte ich es einfach ignorieren?



Dann hast Du HIER im Forum aber noch nicht viel gelesen.
Bevor ich hier jetzt alles wiederhole, geh´ doch mal eine Seite im Thread zurück, da stehen fast alle Antworten auf Deine Fragen. Du siehst Du bist nicht alleine.



mel195 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen?



Ja, die Macher dieser Seiten haben vieles zusammengetragen. Das Wetter ist schlecht genug daß Du die Zeit zum Lesen der in meiner Signatur verlinkten Beiträge finden wirst 
* Beiträge lesen
* Zurücklehnen
* Nix weiter unternehmen
Reagieren mußt Du erst wieder, sollte wider erwarten ein echter Mahnbescheid bei Dir eintrudeln, der kosten die Mahnpupser aber 23.- € die verloren sind wenn Du widersprichst und sie die anschließende Klage nicht gewinnen.
Nur daß da ein MB oder gar eine Klage kommt ...
... ein 6er im Lotto ist wahrscheinlicher


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Czech Media Factoring*



Hippo schrieb:


> Nur daß da ein MB oder gar eine Klage kommt ...
> ... ein 6er im Lotto ist wahrscheinlicher


Stimmt nicht, bisher gibt es nicht  einen einzigen Fall,  in dem ein MB oder Klage eingereicht wurde.
Selbst der Jackpot ist öfter. Reifende Bananenstauden am Südpol entsprechen im  Vergleich 

Das "Geschäftsmodell" beruht einzig und allein auf Einschüchterung und Desinformation.


----------



## Teleton (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



> Stimmt nicht, bisher gibt es nicht einen einzigen Fall, in dem ein MB oder Klage eingereicht wurde.


Und das seit mindestens 12 Jahren und von keinem einzigen Anbieter mit gleichem oder ähnlichem Geschäftsmodel. Seit Jahren kommen immer nur dusselige Briefe, die allerdings in reicher Zahl.



> im Falle einer Dienstleistung, die bereits abgerufen wurde kein Widerruf mehr geltend gemacht werden kann


Nur für die historische Wahrheit, da ja eh nicht geklagt wird, einfach §312 d Abs 3 BGB lesen:


> (3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch dann, wenn der Vertrag *von beiden Seiten *auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers *vollständig erfüllt *ist, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat.


----------



## mel195 (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Danke, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.
Ich werde jetzt einfach abwarten, was noch kommt, wenn etwas kommt.
:smile:


----------



## Joker123 (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hallo Leute,

habe jetzt einen Brief vom Inkasso Büro All Inkasso erhalten.

Sie fordern mich auf innerhalb in 10 Tagen 263,30€ zu zahlen.

R.M.I Wickhams steht auch mit drauf.

Was soll ich jetzt tun?

Immernoch abwarten?

Widerspruch einlegen?

oder zaheln


----------



## Goblin (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Was du tuen sollst darf dir hier niemand sagen. Liess die anderen Beiträge und alles sollte klar sein


----------



## Joker123 (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Das macht mit jetzt noch mehr Angst


----------



## Goblin (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Ist doch völlig schnuppe wie der kläffende Köter heisst. Inkassobüros sind ganz normale Privatunternehemn ohne jegliche Sonderrechte oder Vollmachten. Mehr wie nervende Mahnungen verschicken können die auch nicht

Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Joker123 (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Okay das beruhigt mich jetzt ein wenig.

Was kann nachdem Inkasso Büro jetzt eigentlich noch alles kommen?

Bzw. hat schonmal einer von euch Brief vom Inkassobüro wegen der Firm RMI bekommen?


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Joker123 schrieb:


> Was kann nachdem Inkasso Büro jetzt eigentlich noch alles kommen?




Nur das übliche Kasperletheater.
Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das von selbst ein.
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln



Joker123 schrieb:


> Bzw. hat schonmal einer von euch Brief vom Inkassobüro wegen der Firm RMI bekommen?



Wohl zigtausende in Deutschland.

Ist auch nichts dabei. Die Forderungen sind unberechtigt, und Inkassobüros haben in solchen Fällen überhaupt gar nichts zu melden. Das sind keine Behörden, die haben keine Sondervollmachten. Außer schreibseln, drohen, mahnen und pupsen dürfen sie gar nichts.


----------



## Joker123 (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Also Mahnung hab ich schon erhalten. Und jetzt halt das vom Inkasso Büro- hab halt immer ein wenig Angst, sollte vielleicht doch zahlen.

Ach ich weiß auch nicht.


----------



## Goblin (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Wenn Du Geld verschenken willst geb ich Dir gern per PN meine Bankverbindung 

Mach Dich nicht verrückt,da passiert nichts,gar nichts. Ausser Drohgepupse kommt da nichts. Wer echte Vorderungen hat klagt und verschickt kein albernen Mahnmüll


----------



## sascha (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



> sollte vielleicht doch zahlen.



Klar, mach. Das wäre dann die nächste Tankfüllung für den Porsche...


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Joker123 schrieb:


> Und jetzt halt das vom Inkasso Büro- hab halt immer ein wenig Angst, sollte vielleicht doch zahlen.


Da freut sich sicherlich der grauköppige Clown aus der Bogenhausener Inkassovilla, wenn er dies liest.

Aber du solltest das da lesen:


			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> Den Betroffenen kann nur geraten werden, nicht zu zahlen. Auch nach dutzendfacher Aufforderung durch diverse Verbraucher, hier einmal die vertragliche Grundlage für einen etwaigen Vertragsschluss vorzulegen, liegt der Verbraucherzentrale nicht ein Beleg für ein rechtswirksames Vertragsverhältnis vor.
> 
> Es ist nach wie vor davon auszugehen, dass es sich hierbei um eine betrügerische Methode handelt, um Verbraucher so weit unter Druck zu setzen, dass diese (mehr oder weniger) freiwillig zahlen.


Quelle: Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## augensalbe (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

HI! Bin auch mit diesen Rechnungen und Mahnungen geplagt. Danke für die Beiträge hier. Haben uns im WWW informiert. Also wie wohnen in Österreich und die Briefe kommen aus Deutschland (Poststempel ist von Fulda). "Czech Media Factoring S.R.O." wie üblich verlangen sie 90 EURO. Es kamen insgesamt 3 separate Briefe (jeweils 70 Cent Porto). Gestern die Mahnungen dazu (weider drei Briefe mit 70 Cent Porto): um 35 EURO auf 125 EURO erhöht. "Zahlbar bis spätestens 8 Tage nach Rechnungserhalt! Bei Verzug werden wir umgehend weitere Maßnahmen ergreifen." Wir zahlen nicht, keine Frage. Aber wie können wir uns dagegen wehren? Würde es helfen, die Briefe kommentarlos und ungeöffnet an den Absender zurückzuschicken bzw. zurückschicken zu lassen? (dafür gibt es ja den Absender) Man/Frau ist ja nicht verpflichtet, allen Schrott anzunehmen, oder? Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Niclas (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



augensalbe schrieb:


> Aber wie können wir uns dagegen wehren?


Ein Altpapiercontainer reicht als Abwehrmaßnahme


----------



## Joker123 (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

So Leute,

heute kam der 2. außergerichtliche Mahnbescheid. So steht es zumindest auf den 3 Briefen.

Ich soll praktisch pro Brief ( da ich ja 3 mal angerufen habe) 272,12 Euro zahlen. Sollte dies wieder nicht geschehen wird das gerichtliche Mahn und VOLLSTRECKUNSVERFAHREN eingeleitet. Eine Ratenzahlung bieten sie mir auch an.

Was soll ich tun, habe jede jede jede menge Angst


----------



## Goblin (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



> Sollte dies wieder nicht geschehen wird das gerichtliche Mahn und VOLLSTRECKUNSVERFAHREN eingeleitet


 
Aber vorher gibts Hitzewellen am Südpol



> Was soll ich tun


 
Das was Du bisher gemacht hast



> Eine Ratenzahlung bieten sie mir auch an



Gehst Du darauf ein hast Du die Forderung anerkannt


----------



## Hippo (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Joker123 schrieb:


> ...heute kam der 2. *außergerichtliche* Mahnbescheid.



Das ist Käse hoch 3
Ein Mahnbescheid ist *IMMER* vom Gericht. Das was die schreiben ist blanke Panikmache weil viel Leute genau so wie Du dann Angst kriegen und alleine vor dem Wort Mahnbescheid fast in Schockstarre fallen und zahlen.
Und selbst wenn ein *echter* MB kommen sollte - das Gericht überprüft die Forderung NICHT !!!
Du könntest zum Schreibwarenladen gehen, Dir so ein Formular holen, mit meinen Daten (egal woher Du sie hast) ausfüllen, zum Gericht laufen dort 23 € Kosten einzahlen, dann schickt das Gericht dem MB raus und weiter interessiert die das nicht. Glaubst Du daß ich da zahlen würde? Eher nicht, oder? Ich würde ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle (Widerspruch) machen und das Ding per Einschreiben ans Gericht zurückschicken.
Dann wärst Du 23 € los und müßtest klagen. Da müßtest Du Deine behauptete Forderung aber beweisen ...
Und wenn Du das nicht kannst genauso wie die putzigen Abomahnpupser würdest Du nicht vor Gericht gehen und Dir eine Watschn abholen.
Und weil die Abomahnpupser das wissen sparen sie sich auch die 23 € für den MB
Und genausowenig wie es bestätigte Berichte gibt daß am Südpol Ananas wachsen gibt es bestätigte Berichte daß es in Abomahnpupsfällen echte Mahnbescheide zugestellt wurden. 




Joker123 schrieb:


> ... das gerichtliche Mahn und VOLLSTRECKUNSVERFAHREN eingeleitet. Eine Ratenzahlung bieten sie mir auch an.



Dazu hast Du schon ´ne Antwort bekommen.
Niemalsnienicht Ratenzahlung annehmen !!!!!



Joker123 schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun, habe jede jede jede menge Angst



Das wollen die doch, genau das.
Und Leute die das Forum nicht finden bezahlen und sponsern dadurch die nächste Tankfüllung des Abomahnpupserferraris

Wer sich stur stellt darf sein Geld behalten - die Weisheit aus Jahren der Erfahrung der langjährigen Poster hier


----------



## Niclas (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Das Affentheater mit diesen Telefonabzockern begann vor über fünf Jahren. 
( also fast seit genau zu  dem Zeitpunkt als die die gesamte Nutzlosbranche  "durchstartete"  )
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35181-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1-a.html

In der gesamten Zeit gab  es nicht ein einziges Mal  mehr als dümmlichen Mahnmüll in schriftlicher oder telefonischer Form.

Angst ( und Unwissenheit ) ist das alleinige  Geschäftsmodell und "Betriebskapital" dieser Abzocker.
Wenn sich das  doch mal endlich rumsprechen würde...


----------



## achimk63 (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hallo,

Ich habe hier noch zwei Aspekte, die noch nicht beantwortet wurden, zumindest nicht auf den letzten 15 Seiten:

1. Ich werde momentan gemahnt (die üblichen 90 Euro plus 35 Gebühren) mit Angabe einer mir unbekannten und von mir nicht erworbenen Handynummer, ich kann also nicht einmal angerufen haben. Was hat das zu bedeuten?

2. Nach Rücksprache mit meiner RS-Versicherung wurde mir geraten, entgegen der hier verbreiteten Meinung, Einspruch einzulegen, da es sonst zu einem Schufa-Eintrag kommen könnte. Wird dieser aber nicht erst mit Einleitung des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens fällig? Wenn ja, würde ich mir gerne die Einschreibegebühren sparen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Achim


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> Den Betroffenen kann nur geraten werden, nicht zu zahlen. Auch nach dutzendfacher Aufforderung durch diverse Verbraucher, hier einmal die vertragliche Grundlage für einen etwaigen Vertragsschluss vorzulegen, liegt der Verbraucherzentrale nicht ein Beleg für ein rechtswirksames Vertragsverhältnis vor.
> 
> Es ist nach wie vor davon auszugehen, dass es sich hierbei um eine betrügerische Methode handelt, um Verbraucher so weit unter Druck zu setzen, dass diese (mehr oder weniger) freiwillig zahlen.


Quelle: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Hello again!

Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, dass das Petersberger Chamäleon versucht hat, rechtliche Maßnahmen gegen Nichtzahler einzuleiten. Warum wohl???


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



achimk63 schrieb:


> 1. Ich werde momentan gemahnt mit Angabe einer mir unbekannten und von mir nicht erworbenen Handynummer, ich kann also nicht einmal angerufen haben. Was hat das zu bedeuten?


Die verarbeiten die falschen Daten, nämlich deine! Woher die kommen oder wie die von den Fuldaer Anbieter ermittelt worden sind, sollte nicht dein Problem sein.

Nur so als Beispiel: ...ich hatte mal mit einer nicht gelisteten Handynummer so einen Dienst angerufen. Einen Tag später schepperte mein Handy und ein Caller fragte nach meinem Namen und der Anschrift. Beides habe ich ihm gegeben. Blöd nur, dass sowohl der Name falsch als auch die Adresse nicht erreichbar waren. Da die Rechnung nicht zugestellt werden konnte, kam es dann noch zu zwei weiteren Anrufen, die genau so blödsinnig ausfielen, wie das erste Gespräch. Wenn nun aber die Adresse doch existiert hätte und da einer wohnt, dann hätte der die Rechnung bekommen, so wie es womöglich dir nun passiert ist.



achimk63 schrieb:


> 2. Nach Rücksprache mit meiner RS-Versicherung wurde mir geraten,  entgegen der hier verbreiteten Meinung, Einspruch einzulegen, da es  sonst zu einem Schufa-Eintrag kommen könnte.


Ja, könnte! Das betrifft aber nur seriöse Anbieter, die auch der Schufa angeschlossen sind. Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass dies bei dem anonymisierten ausländischen Unternehmen der Fall ist, oder? Glaube lieber an den Weihnachtsmann, die richtige Zeit wäre es.


----------



## Moka (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hallo!

Wollt mich mal wieder zwischendurch melden! Schmeißt Eure Mahnungen weg oder verbrennt sie. Zahlt bloß nicht!!!!!
Dieses Forum hat mir sehr geholfen, sonst hätte ich mit Sicherheit bezahlt.
Hab in der Zwischenzeit von Dezember 2009 - Mai 2010 4 Mahnungen von Pepper United, 1 Anruf von denen mit Zahlungsaufforderung und 3 Allinkassobriefen erhalten. Dank dem Forum hab ich nicht bezahlt. Das läuft alles nach dem gleichem Schema ab. Hab jetzt Ruhe seit einem dreiviertel Jahr. Wollt Euch Mut machen, ignoriert den ganzen Sch... 
Eure Moka!


----------



## augensalbe (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

... und es geht weiter. Jetzt kam bei uns die zweite Mahnung mit entsprechender Drohung und - siehe und staune: Eine Telefonnummer von Czech Media! Wer will sie zuerst haben? Seltsam, dass die jetzt erst auftaucht. War auch interessant, da mal anzurufen und Dampf abzulassen. Hier, bitte: 0049 _[Rufnummer entfernt. (bh)]_.


----------



## Goblin (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Eine Handynummer. Sowas ist für eine "Firma" natürlich absolut seriös
Guck mal hier
TRC Telemedia LTD. - erst Rechnung, jetzt Mahnung :: eBay Kleinanzeigen - Diskussionen


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Die VZ RP hat es auch schon mitbekommen
Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Rechnungen von Czech Media Factoring


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz
> 24.01.2011
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Rechnungen von Czech Media Factoring


Das Thema gibt es ja erst seit ein paar Jahren...


----------



## bernhard (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Wiesbadener Kurier - 29 falsche Rechnungen


> Stutzig wurde ein 72-jähriger Rentner aus Albig. Er fand am Dienstagmorgen in seinem Briefkasten sage und schreibe 29 Rechnungen über je 90 Euro von einem Media-Verlag aus Petersberg. Der Mann sollte insgesamt 2 610 Euro für kostenpflichtige Serviceleistungen bezahlen, die er angeblich in Anspruch genommen hätte, an die er sich jedoch nicht erinnern konnte. Bei seiner Recherche im Internet fand der Albiger heraus, dass vor dieser Firma als Abzocker gewarnt wird. Er erstattete bei der Polizei Anzeige.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Abzocke: 90 Euro für ein fiktives Telefonat - Rund um Laupheim - schwaebische.de


			
				04.02.2011 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Internet häufen sich die Klagen: Zahlreiche Verbraucher haben Rechnungen und Mahnungen der Firma „Czech Media Factoring“ mit einem Forderungsbetrag von meist 90 Euro erhalten.


Es wird eher ruhig um den Laden. Im WWW sind fast nur Meldungen aus dem Vorjahr vertreten
>> Google


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...uer-ein-fiktives-Telefonat-_arid,5026034.htmlEs wird eher ruhig um den Laden. Im WWW sind fast nur Meldungen aus dem Vorjahr vertreten


Das Jahr ist aber ja noch recht jung, deshalb mal abwarten.
Sollte mich nicht wundern wenn bald wieder einer mit 'ner neuen Kasperbude in die gleiche Kerbe hauert, getreu dem Motto: neuer Name - neues Glück.


----------



## schuppen (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hey 
ich habe heute die zweite Mahnung von Czech Media Factoring bekommen und mir ist ein bisschen mulmig:unzufrieden:.
ich bin ehrlich, ich habe da angerufen aber als ich das mit denn 90 Euro gehört habe habe ich schnell wieder aufgelegt.
 Die erste Rechnung habe ich nicht bezahlt da ich hier im Form gelesen habe das man nicht bezahlen soll. 

wie geht das jetzt weiter geht? 
hat sich da irgendetwas mit den Gesetzen verändert das man jetzt (2011) zahlen muss? 
wie ich im Forum gelesen habe gehen sie nicht vor´s Gericht oder ?
machen die den Strafanzeigen ?
schreibt mal bitte wie es weiter geht und wie ich vorgehen soll.


----------



## Goblin (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von all den anderen in diesem Thread. Es wurde alles schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut
Wenn das nicht reicht,Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist hier verboten



> wie geht das jetzt weiter ?


So>>>>>>  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube        - Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/nomedia]


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Mehr als hier passiert nicht >>> Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki

Allerdings ist mittlerweile ein vermehrtes Androhen des Erscheinens der päpstlichen Inkassokongregation beobachtet worden.
Fälle des Teerens und Federns konnten hingegen noch nicht bestätigt werden

Tante Edit sagt: Habe Goblins Link übersehen ...


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



schuppen schrieb:


> hat sich da irgendetwas mit den Gesetzen verändert das man jetzt (2011) zahlen muss?


nein


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...cherweise-Telefonsex-zahlen;art372458,4732626


> Geld will die Firma von dem betagten Ehepaar. So wie ein weiteres Inkassobüro, das unter dem Namen „Czech Media Factoring“ firmiert.


machen ungerührt weiter und  niemand erklärt sich für zuständig.

Deutschland das Abzockerparadies >> http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/ar...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Besonders in Hessen haben solche Klabauter-Dienstleister Welpenschutz seitens Politik und Justiz.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ129898377725976/link846331A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein
> 01.03.2011
> Czech Media Factoring heißt jetzt Bohemia Factoring


----------



## Antiscammer (1 März 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Den Böhmern sei ein Trullala. 
Vielleicht könnte man ja hier einen Wettbewerb zwecks neuer Namensfindung für die nächste Version aufmachen.
Ich würde für die nächste Kasperfirma vorschlagen:
"Hotzenplotz Kleptomania Ltd. S.R.O. U.G." :scherzkeks:


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 März 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Tante Google hat jedenfalls die erneute Namensänderung registriert!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

ja, bravo-models. sind aber zwei Firmen, keine Namensänderung
([email protected])


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

zu Bravo-Models gehört der V.V.
[email protected] (bin gerade fremdverbunden)

noch früher:

Bravo Models c/o V*** Vl*** Lochotinska 35 301 11 Plzen 1 Plzen, Czech Republic


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Eine habe ich noch. Noch älter.
Sehr umtriebige Leute gibt es dort. Wer graben will, ich bin zu müde.
(Lustige Geschichten gibt es überall, egal, ob man die Adressen anschaut oder die Namen)


----------



## dvill (13 März 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Polizeipresse: Polizei Hameln-Pyrmont/Holzminden - POL-HM: Presseinfo der Polizei Bad Pyrmont - Betrügerische Telefonrechnung


> Die Telefonnummern, von denen aus die Bad Pyrmonter eine "kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung" dieser Firma in Anspruch genommen haben sollen, ist nicht existent und der Zeitpunkt, an denen diese Leistungen ausgeführt worden seien sollen, liegen zum Teil bereits bis in das Jahr 2009 zurück. Mit diesen plumpen Anschreiben versucht dieses Unternehmen bereits seit mehreren Jahren in betrügerischer Weise wahllos ausgewählte Bürger zu Zahlungsleistungen zu nötigen. Die beiden Bad Pyrmonter sind auf die Betrüger nicht hereingefallen. Die Polizei warnt davor, solchen Leistungsforderungen ungeprüft nachzukommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die "Firma" hat sich auch mehrfach umbenannt. ... dann hießen sie wieder "Roxborough Management",


darunter waren sie auch in diesem Jahr weiter aktiv
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...-ab.fa1807c6-0807-47b9-a1b9-fe1b960c29f1.html

Dicke Post aus Petersberg (Panorama, NZZ Online)

PS: Mit den üblichen Panikvorsorgeratschlägen


----------



## Iceman321 (1 April 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hallo! Habe im März zwei Schreiben vom Allinkasso xxxx bekommen. Wieviele Schreiben bekomme ich noch? Habt jemand auf diese Schreiben reagiert? L.G.


----------



## Teleton (1 April 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Mehr als ein Schreiben wird wohl nicht mehr kommen.

Verklagt worden ist bei diesem Geschäftsmodel  -soweit ersichtlich- in den letzten 10 Jahren niemand, unabhängig davon, ob geschreibselt wurde oder nicht.


----------



## dvill (16 April 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...nen-nicht-gefuehrten-Sex-Anruf;art882,2753721


> Die Abzocker werden immer dreister: Die alleinlebende Witwe Maria Schmidt (Name geänder) 85, erhielt eine Mahnung, weil sie angeblich von ihrem Telefonanschluss aus bei einer Sexhotline angerufen hat, aber die Rechnung dafür nicht bezahlt haben soll. 264,05 Euro verlangte der Absender des Mahnschreibens, Allinkasso GmbH aus München im Auftrag eines "Mandanten" namens R.M.I. 90 Euro sollte die vierfache Uroma im Oktober vergangenen Jahres in der Sexhotline vertelefoniert haben.





> S. hat mittlerweile die Volksbank Trier informiert, dass über ein Konto der Bank die unrechtmäßigen Geschäfte abgewickelt werden sollen. Eine Bank dürfe nicht wissentlich Betrügereien dulden. Die Volksbank hat reagiert. Man habe das Konto, das nicht auf das Münchner Inkassobüro laufe, gekündigt, sagt Volksbank-Vorstand H. S. auf Nachfrage unserer Zeitung.





> Laut S. kann die Bank jederzeit von sich aus Geschäftsbeziehungen und Konten kündigen.


Warum wissen die anderen Banken das nicht?


----------



## Jumper (22 April 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hallo,

hab jetzt den 2. brief von dem inkassobüro. Und zusätzlich kam ein Brief von der Sta Fulda, dass sie meine Anzeige eingstellt haben. Sie meinen: " Es besteht kein begründeter Tatverdacht mehr. "

Muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen, den Betrag doch zu zahlen ?


----------



## Goblin (22 April 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Strafanzeige > Strafrecht
Vertragsfragen > Zivilrecht

Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun. Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten



> hab jetzt den 2. brief von dem inkassobüro


Keine Mülltonne ?


----------



## Jumper (22 April 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

okay danke. 

außerdem bin ich 17 da verfällt der vertrag ja eh, oder ??


----------



## Teleton (22 April 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

"Verfallen" ist nicht der ganz richtige Begriff, er schwebt eher unwirksam vor sich hin , bis Deine Eltern ihn ablehnen oder genehmigen (vgl §108 BGB) http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/108.html

Bis man soweit kommt muß man allerdings erst mal daran glauben, dass bei dem absurden Geschäftmodel überhaupt Verträge zustande kommen.


----------



## Iceman321 (23 April 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

 Hallo Jumper !!! Bezahle auf keinen Fall. Laß dich nicht unterkriegen. L.G.


----------



## Hippo (23 April 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Jumper schrieb:


> okay danke.
> 
> außerdem bin ich 17 da verfällt der vertrag ja eh, oder ??



Solltest aber trotzdem noch bei den Eltern beichten gehen ...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Neben Roxborough Management  gibt einen weiteren  neuen Namen und  eine neue Masche: kaver plus
KAVER PLUS s.r.o. 


> Zahradní 25, 320 00 Plzeň
> Telefon+420605147445


Gezahlt werden soll  per  Einschreiben in bar an eine Postfach-Adresse in Petersberg.


----------



## Spax (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

ich hatte 11 monate ruhe nachdem 3. inkassobrief aus münchen.nun ein erneuter brief aus Petersberg.postfach dieselbe wie bei pepper aber ein anderer name.sie drohen nun bei nichtzahlung werden sie mich persönlich kontaktieren.geht das spielchen wieder von vorne los?


----------



## sascha (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Spax schrieb:


> ich hatte 11 monate ruhe nachdem 3. inkassobrief aus münchen.nun ein erneuter brief aus Petersberg.postfach dieselbe wie bei pepper aber ein anderer name.sie drohen nun bei nichtzahlung werden sie mich persönlich kontaktieren.geht das spielchen wieder von vorne los?



Kann gut sein. Benzin ist teuer geworden. Wenn ein Opfer bei der 8. oder 9. Nachernte doch noch zahlt, ist glatt eine neue Tankfüllung für den Porsche in der Kasse...


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Kommt dann dieser Prolet persönlich vorbei??? :-D:-D:-D

[ironie] Baseballschläger bereithalten [/ironie]


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Vorsicht vor Bohemia Factoring!


> Viele Verbraucher melden sich zurzeit bei der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg und beschweren sich, dass sie eine - oder mehrere - Rechnung(en) von der Firma TRC Telemedia - oder MB Direct Phone, Czech Media, Pepper United, der Roxborough Management, neuerdings auch Bohemia Factoring bekommen haben. Sie sollen 75 Euro oder mehr für ein Telefongespräch bezahlen, das angeblich vor Monaten erfolgt sein soll.
> ...
> Unser Tipp: Zahlen Sie nicht, wenn kein Anruf erfolgt ist. Rechnungen schreiben kann jeder. Aber nicht jede Rechnung muss bezahlt werden. Moderne Wegelagerei sollte man nicht unterstützen!
> ...
> Selbst, wenn man eine der Nummern tatsächlich angerufen hat, muss man ein erhöhtes Entgelt nur dann begleichen, wenn sich vorher Anrufer und Angerufener über einen Preis für die vereinbarte Dienstleistung geeinigt haben. Wo nicht über 75 Euro gesprochen wurde, müssen auch nicht 75 Euro bezahlt werden. Ob dann überhaupt eine Gegenleistung, die einen solchen Preis wert ist, erfolgte, ist ebenfalls anzuzweifeln.


----------



## Infusorosso (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Hallo.

Bekomme nun auch schon seit knapp 3/4 Jahr diese ominösen Rechnungen/Mahnungen.

Als Absender die Allinkasso GmbH aus München, auf dem Überweisungsträger stets wechselnde Banken, kontoinhaber, teils sogar mit Rechtschreibfehlern - "Vollksbank" ...

Dann rechts steht noch was von R.M.I. Wickhams Cay 1, Road Town Totola.
Was heißt das/soll das?

Desweiteren kursieren hier ja die Tschechischen HR Einträge wo auch Namen zu lesen sind, die offenbar als Gesellschafter fungieren.

*Warum können diese Firmen immer noch frei arbeiten, wenn dort klar Namen genannt sind? Wo bleiben die Klagen? Immerhin hat man doch Namen nach denen man suchen kann... Warum passiert da überhaupt nichts?*


----------



## Goblin (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Lesen >>> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.


----------



## Infusorosso (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Erschreckend - Danke für den Link. Jetzt wird einiges klarer ...

Gibt es eigentlich Zahlen die zeigen, wie viele Leute den Mist bezahlen?


----------



## Goblin (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Man geht von 10 - 30 Prozent aus die aus Angst oder Unwissenheit zahlen,obwohl sie es gar nicht müssen


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Infusorosso schrieb:


> *Warum können diese Firmen immer noch frei arbeiten, wenn dort klar Namen genannt sind? Wo bleiben die Klagen? Immerhin hat man doch Namen nach denen man suchen kann... Warum passiert da überhaupt nichts?*


Die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda, in deren Zuständigkeitsbereich der Betreiber sitzt, sieht in dem Vorgehen keinen Betrug und stellte sämtliche Ermittlungsverfahren ein.

Dieser lustige Haufen ist jetzt bereits unter unzähligen Bezeichnungen einige Jahre auf dem Markt und kann sich dort ungehindert von der Justiz "frei entfalten". 

Es ist jedoch meines Wissens in keinem einzigen Fall ein Mahnbescheid erlassen worden. Wer sich also nicht freiwillig "zur Zahlung überreden läßt", kann seine Kohle behalten.

Die Quote der "freiwilligen Zahler" dürfte so zwischen 10 und 20 % liegen. Offenbar können Herr und Frau H. davon recht gut leben, denn man hat einige PKW der Luxusklasse vor der Petersberger "Firmenzentrale" stehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Dieser lustige Haufen ist jetzt bereits unter unzähligen Bezeichnungen einige Jahre auf dem Markt


seit 2005 >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35181-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1-a.html



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Es ist jedoch meines Wissens in keinem einzigen Fall ein Mahnbescheid erlassen worden.


Selbst wenn, wäre das nicht der geringste  Grund zu zahlen.
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html#post300617


> Da immer wieder auch in der Presse ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid als Vorbote des Weltuntergangs
> an die Wand gemalt wird, hier eine knappe auf das wesentliche beschränkte Erklärung, was er ist und
> was er nicht ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Infusorosso (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda, in deren Zuständigkeitsbereich der Betreiber sitzt, sieht in dem Vorgehen keinen Betrug und stellte sämtliche Ermittlungsverfahren ein.



Das ist ja die Höhe! Ich habe niemals so eine Nummer angerufen, also ist es etwa nicht Strafbar, fiktive Rechnungen mit willkürlich angegebenen Telefonnummern zu verschicken?!

Habe alle Briefe bei der örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale abgegeben, aber bis heute kam keine Reaktion ...


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Infusorosso schrieb:


> Das ist ja die Höhe! Ich habe niemals so eine Nummer angerufen, also ist es etwa nicht Strafbar, fiktive Rechnungen mit willkürlich angegebenen Telefonnummern zu verschicken?!



Ist in Deutschland offenbar als Kavaliersdelikt erlaubt. Nach Meinung unserer Politiker und der Justiz hat der Bürger einen gewissen Sockel an Wirtschaftskriminalität als gegeben hinzunehmen. Alles andere wäre "Gängelung des freien Marktes" am heiligen Wirtschaftsstandort Deutscher Nation, dem sich alles unterzuordnen hat, auch der Verbraucherschutz.
S. dazu auch:
http://antispam.de/news/index.php?/...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Infusorosso schrieb:


> Habe alle Briefe bei der örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale abgegeben, aber bis heute kam keine Reaktion ...


Den VZetten ist das seit Jahren bekannt, aber außer lauwarmen Empfehlungen kommt von denen nichts.


----------



## dvill (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Piraten der Karibik:: Abzocke per Telefon - Witten - DerWesten


> Aber, so die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda: „Es ist bisher hier nicht bekannt geworden, dass derartige Forderungen gerichtlich eingeklagt worden wären.“


Soviel Erkenntnis beim Lochen und Abheften ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Vielleicht liegt die Antwort ja in Essen, nicht in Fulda. Falls es mal Betroffene aus Essen und Umgebung gibt, die sollen sich bei mir melden


----------



## Reducal (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt die Antwort ja *in Essen*...


...kannste mir das mal näher erklären? (Gern auch nur per PN)


----------



## Spax (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*



Spax schrieb:


> würd mich auch interessieren.





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt die Antwort ja in Essen....


Wie er schon schrieb:





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vielleicht...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Menno, ich bin Rentner! Ich wollte nur diese Porno-Mischpoke in Essen nerven. Angeblich gibt's da ja so seltsame whois-Einträge und die Essener heulen schon mancherorts, dass dies alles ein Missverständnis sei. Also: Es ist wohl ein Missverständnis, dass die Essener was mit den Fuldaern zu tun haben.
Vergesst es einfach, und _happy weekend_ allerseits!


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Essen und Fulda - das dürfte wohl nicht hinhaue(r)n...


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung / Czech Media Factoring*

Jetzt lasst gut sein! Aka hat doch nun schon geschrieben, dass er den Hinweis auf Essen nicht wirklich ernst gemeint hatte.





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> > Chaostheoretiker
> 
> 
> Ich wollte nur ... nerven.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2011)

ach ja


> Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda sind in den vergangenen Jahren mehr als 1000 Strafanzeigen von Verbrauchern eingegangen. Bislang habe man aber trotz intensiver Bemühungen in keinem einzigen Fall Betrug nachweisen können, so dass das mit wechselnden Namen auftretende Unternehmen mit vermutlich immer denselben Hintermännern noch nie angeklagt worden sei. „Man kann denen schlichtweg nicht ans Leder“, sagt Harry Wilke, Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft. Das sei eineclevere rechtliche Konstruktion, ein Firmengeflecht. In einigen Fällen habe der Telefondienstleister sogar Einzelverbindungsnachweise vorlegen können, die Gespräche belegten. Auch dem Inkassounternehmen könne man nichts, weil manche Formulierungen zwar „unschön“ seien, aber „keinen Straftatbestand erfüllen“.


mehr als 1000 Strafanzeigen, aber natürlich sieht auch kein Ministerium Anlass, das Geschäftsmodewll *an sich* endlich zu verbieten.
Wo kämen wir hin, wenn hier Verbraucherschutz etwas gelten würde?


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> mehr als 1000 Strafanzeigen, ...... Wo kämen wir hin, wenn hier Verbraucherschutz etwas gelten würde?


Ist wie in Flensburg: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...locken-auf-abo-seite.34070/page-5#post-336745


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2011)

Zum Vergleich: http://verbraucherrecht.at/cms/inde...]=2616&cHash=a9758ed503dcb175c8a3158182e6b316


> Mit einem aktuellen Urteil gab das HG Wien einer Unterlassungklage des VKI - im Auftrag des Konsumentenschutzministeriums - gegen die Firma Conten4u aus Deutschland zur Gänze Recht.


Man ist überrascht.

1) In Österreich gibt es ein Verbraucherschutzministerium.

2) Das tut sogar was.


----------



## malcom (7 Oktober 2011)

Also ich hatte mit denen auch probleme. Ist nun schon ne ganze Weile her....
Ich habe nicht gezahlt. (Obwohl mein Sohn damals tatsächlich eine Nummer angerufen hatte. aber eben noch minderjährig und so)
Es kamen Briefe Rechnung über 90€ dannMahnung über 125€ dann noch eine Mahnung über 190E wo dann schon harte Worte verwendet wurden.
Dann Drohbrief wo mit Schufaeintrag gedroht wurde. Anschließend von einem Deutschen Inkassobüro (Allinkasso) 263,46E RechnungDann ein Schreiben vom selben Inkasso mit Forderung über272,11€ und ganz zum Schluss dann schon über 281,17€. Ich habe wie gesagt nix gezahlt. Ist nun schon lange Ruhe scheinen ja aufgegeben zu haben. Irgendwann zwischendurch war dann sogar mal ein anruf für mich von jemanden der Eintreiben wollte. Hab gesagt  ich weiß von nix und zahle nix und aufgelegt. Habe aber sonst noch nicht gehört das jemand angerufen wurde. Oder?
Alles in allem hat es die erste Rechnung am15.3.10 gegeben und das letzte Schreiben am 13.08.10.
Ich kann euch nur raten (wie viele andere hier auch) Geld behalten nicht Einschüchtern lassen und lochen und abheften. Oder gleich in die blaue Tonne.
Wenn wer interesse am gesamten Briefkram der Truppe hat schreibt mir einfach dann scann ich es ein und schick es.

Schönen Tag noch an alle


----------



## Teleton (7 Oktober 2011)

Schön zu hören, wobei man für die neuen Leser noch erwähnen muss, dass dieser Ablauf völlig normal ist. Noch nie wurde ein "Kunde" dieses Geschäftsmodels verklagt.


> Wenn wer interesse am gesamten Briefkram der Truppe hat schreibt mir einfach dann scann ich es ein und schick es.


Mach Dir nicht zuviel Arbeit, da ist in den letzten  5 Jahren kein neuer Text dazugekommen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ist wie in Flensburg: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...locken-auf-abo-seite.34070/page-5#post-336745


hmm, siehe Anhang, Stellungnahme des BMLEV


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (7 Oktober 2011)

Den Damen und Herren bei den Staatsanwaltschaften sei ihre Karriere gegönnt und bei deren Arbeitsbelastung würde ich nicht tauschen wollen. Aus eigenen, strategischen Gründen stellen sich die Herrschaften aber anscheinend selbst gern über Gesetze und hier und da mag man wohl auch schon einen Anflug von Strafvereitlung im Amt ahnen können (Fahrlässigkeit zieht da übrigens nicht).

Wir bräuchten nun schon wieder einen anderen Thread, um auch das Thema diskutieren zu können. Das ist eigentlich überall das gleiche! Zelle/Hannover/Berlin/Chemnitz/München - da ähnelt ein faules Ei dem anderen.


----------



## Hippo (7 Oktober 2011)

Aber wie willst Du dem Opfer klarmachen daß bei solchen Ergebnissen auch die Ermittlungsbehörden sprich Polizei auch immer demotivierter wird wenn die ganze Arbeit immer "für die Katz´" ist?
Wir hier verstehen das (menschlich gesehen) - aber ein Opfer das so´ne Abzocke erstmal kräftig geblutet hat ... ?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Oktober 2011)

In Deutschland gibt es kein Verbraucherschutzministerium wie in Österreich, sondern nur ein Abzockerschutzministerium.



			
				Anonymus Connectus schrieb:
			
		

> Den Damen und Herren bei den Staatsanwaltschaften sei ihre Karriere gegönnt und bei deren Arbeitsbelastung würde ich nicht tauschen wollen. Aus eigenen, strategischen Gründen stellen sich die Herrschaften aber anscheinend selbst gern über Gesetze und hier und da mag man wohl auch schon einen Anflug von Strafvereitlung im Amt ahnen können (Fahrlässigkeit zieht da übrigens nicht).



Die jahrelange Toleranz der deutschen Justiz gegenüber diesem Abzockergeschleim hat aber dafür gesorgt, dass hier ganz systematisch ein Drecksbiotop herangezüchtet wurde.

Wenn man dagegen schon damals 2004/2005 bei den ersten Anfängen des Probenzauberers und der Büttelborner Brüderlein systematisch auf die Banden reingeschlagen und wegen Betrugs angeklagt und verurteilt hätte, dann wäre das Thema anschließend rum gewesen. Und die Staatsanwälte hätten sich in den 7 Jahren bis heute die gesamten Aktenberge mit Hunderttausenden von Strafanzeigen wegen Abofallen ersparen können.

Aber nein, man will ja nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2011)

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1317623401279.shtml


> „Mit nahezu identischen Formulierungen haben sie sich bereits unter den Namen Czech Media oder Peper United landauf, landab einen unrühmlichen Ruf erworben“, heißt es bei der Verbraucherzentrale.
> ...
> Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda sind in den vergangenen Jahren mehr als 1000 Strafanzeigen von Verbrauchern eingegangen. Bislang habe man aber trotz intensiver Bemühungen in keinem einzigen Fall Betrug nachweisen können, so dass das mit wechselnden Namen auftretende Unternehmen mit vermutlich immer denselben Hintermännern noch nie angeklagt worden sei.


Will man bei der STA Fulda wirklich ?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (10 Oktober 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Will man bei der STA Fulda wirklich ?


Vermutlich nicht. Stattdessen redet man sich mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten heraus, denn die clevere rechtliche Konstruktion, eines Firmengeflechts kann kein Hindernis sein.


----------



## BarneyArmy (11 Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich habe heute auch ein Schreiben der Firma (Euro Inkasse Solutions s.r.o.) in meinem Briefkasten gefunden in der ne Forderung von 90€ stand mit einer Zahlungsfrist von 8Tagen. In dem Schreiben stimmt soweit alles, sprich meine Adresse Telefonnummer usw.  In dem Schreiben steht das ich eine kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung von R. M. I. in anspruch genommen haben sollte.

Was soll ich tun? Hier steht meist nicht bezahlen aber gibts da denn kein Ärger?

Ich freue mich über positive Antworten.

Gruß


----------



## jupp11 (11 Oktober 2011)

BarneyArmy schrieb:


> aber gibts da denn kein Ärger?


Nichts, was nicht damit  erledigt werden könnte >


----------



## Teleton (11 Oktober 2011)

BarneyArmy schrieb:


> Hier steht meist nicht bezahlen aber gibts da denn kein Ärger?


Hast Du in Kenntnis des Preises Leistungen in Anspruch genommen? Wenn nicht siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ech-media-factoring.30223/page-19#post-336816

Der Ärger beschränkt sich auf den Zugang blöder Briefe.


----------



## Spax (11 Oktober 2011)

die vohrwahl mit der in der tageszeitung inseriert wird hat sich geändert.nun mit münchner (089) vohrwahl.haben die das geschäftsmodell geändert weil die wieder mit deutscher vohrwahl inserieren?es ist unfaßbar wie lange der rechstaat da zuschaut...


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2011)

Spax schrieb:


> in der tageszeitung inseriert


Könntest du die Annonce einscannen und hier einstellen?

Wenn du Mangels Postinganzahl noch keine Datei hochladen kannst, übernehmen das sicher gern die Admin/Mods.


----------



## Hippo (11 Oktober 2011)

Kannst einscannen und mir schicken. Ich kanns notfalls dann auch anonymisieren.
Rechts oben bei "Unterhaltungen" klicken (so heißen die PNs hier)


----------



## Teleton (12 Oktober 2011)

Spax schrieb:


> die vohrwahl mit der in der tageszeitung inseriert wird hat sich geändert.nun mit münchner (089) vohrwahl.haben die das geschäftsmodell geändert weil die wieder mit deutscher vohrwahl inserieren?es ist unfaßbar wie lange der rechstaat da zuschaut...


Meinst Du die 089 21083xxx ?  Die wird schon länger beworben.


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Meinst Du die 089 21083xxx ? Die wird schon länger beworben.


Die steht täglich neben der 0221-560**** in der Bild. Die Siegener Zeitung hat die Nummer auch. Weiß man schon, dass die wirklich nach Fulda führt?

Bei der Nummer ist auf jeden Fall Vorsicht geboten! Ruft man mit unterdrückter Nummer an, wird man aufgefordert die "1" zur Anzeige der Nummer zu drücken. Was dann passiert, ist noch unklar - nicht ausgeschlossen, dass man damit auch auf eine Mehrwertnummer geleitet wird!


----------



## Teleton (12 Oktober 2011)

Könnten auch die Düsseldorfer sein oder die Spanier.


> Was dann passiert, ist noch unklar


Die Rufnummernunterdrückung wird aufgehoben? Ein Anruf mit Vorwand zur Adressrecherche kommt und dann die Rechnung?


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Könnten auch die Düsseldorfer sein oder die Spanier.


Das meinte ich mit meiner Frage.


Teleton schrieb:


> > Was dann passiert, ist noch unklar
> 
> 
> Die Rufnummernunterdrückung wird aufgehoben? Ein Anruf mit Vorwand zur Adressrecherche kommt und dann die Rechnung?


Davon ist auszugehen! Weiter sinniert kam mir aber der Gedanke daran, dass die Nummerneingabe auch ein Routing zu einer 0900er Nummer auslösen könnte. Das hatten wir ja alles schon und keiner wollte was gewesen sein und niemand wusste, wie es wirklich war.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2011)

Seit sechseinhalb Jahren wird ungestört abgezockt. Danke! Dabei hat ein OLG der BNetzA bestätigt, dass sie die Nummern abschalten darf, dabei steht exakt jene Firma als negatives Beispiel in einer Studie des Bundesministeriums für Verbraucherschutz, dabei haben andere Länder das Geschäftsmodell längst verboten - nur in Deutschland sind offenbar die Mitverdiener mächtig genug.



Reducal schrieb:


> Die Siegener Zeitung hat die Nummer auch.


"Echter Telefonsex" gehört übrigens mal wieder zu einem Block der ehemaligen Extracom:

*Betreiber:*SNT Deutschland AG
Reuterweg 47
60323 Frankfurt am Main

Die haben ja auch ein hauseigenes Inkasso, das sich vermutlich bei Zahlungsunwilligen schneller meldet als die zuständigen SNT-Leute, wenn es um Mißbrauchsbekämpfung geht. Solange man daran verdient, ist es halt einträglich, die Augen zu schließen. Und *solange genau dieses politisch gewollt oder zumindest geduldet ist, wird sich das nie ändern - höchstens der opus moderandi der Abzocke!*

[...]



Reducal schrieb:


> Weiß man schon, dass die wirklich nach Fulda führt?


Ein Hinweis in diese Richtung (?):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nung-czech-media-factoring.30223/#post-303024


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*
> 
> Bitte dringend auch die Bundesnetzagentur informieren, einige der Nummern wurden offenbar bereits gesperrt!
> "069-24794020" - Google-Suche
> ...



auch:


Havenhacho schrieb:


> *AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*
> 
> Hallo, auch bei uns ist heute eine Rechnung über 90€ eingegangen. Nach kurzer Verwunderung stellte sich heraus, daß unser 19jähriger Sohn dort angrufen hatte, aber während der Bandansage wider aufgelegt hatte. Die Rufnummer hatte er aus der Bildzeitung Rubrik: Telefon Service. *Die Anzeige lautete "Echter Telefonsex + Rufnummer", kein Vermerk auf Kosten oder Ähnliches!!!*
> 
> ...



hahaha, die BILD ist ja fast so konsequent wie die BNetzA 
Die BILD verdient daran Millionen... Genauso wie die privaten Volksverdummungssender...
und das läuft in Deutschland wie geschmiert. Dank Kohls Ehrenwort?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2011)

@Admins/Mods:
Suche nach SNT 





> Die Suche konnte nicht ausgeführt werden, da das Suchwort zu kurz, zu lang oder zu ungenau war.


SNT hat sich mittlerweile durchaus verdient, eine Ausnahmeregelung in Sachen drei-Buchstaben-Suche zu bekommen  Danke !


----------



## jupp11 (12 Oktober 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> eine Ausnahmeregelung in Sachen drei-Buchstaben-Suche zu bekommen


Geht das überhaupt bei dieser Forensoftware?  Hab hier noch kein Wort mit drei Buchstaben finden können, das gefunden wird,  nicht mal Begriffe wie SMS oder MMS.

Aber es gibt ja Google:  "Suchbegriff" site:forum.compterbetrug.de  findet es eh sehr viel besser und flexibler als die Forensuche egal welche Forensoftware.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2011)

dann bitte löschen, ist ohnehin off topic. ok, jupp11?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2011)

[Akas Traummodus]Könnte nicht ein Verein wie Antispam e.V. einen offenen Brief an alle (oder ausgewählte) Print- und TV-Medien schreiben, in dem die Abzockgefahr dieser Nummern dargelegt wird (insbesondere der Hinweis auf Minderjährige) (mit Hinweis z.B. auf die BMLEV-Studie oder die Petition von anne9) und indem vorgeschlagen wird, freiwillig auf diese Angebote zu verzichten (in Anlehnung an Dänemark)? Die Liste der Angeschriebenen und deren Reaktion könnte veröffentlicht werden und darüber könnte dann eine Zeitung eine Story machen. Ich träume da von der "Augsburger Allgemeinen"  [/Akas Traummodus]


----------



## Spax (12 Oktober 2011)

super idee von Aka-Aka.vielleicht kriegt auch ein politmagazin wie Report usw. das gebacken.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Oktober 2011)

Dann brauchen wir erst eine Auflistung der Argumente und Forderungen, als Grobstruktur.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2011)

erinnere mich dran, so was liegt hier alles 'rum, Altbestände aus diversen Kooperationen mit den Medien


----------



## BarneyArmy (15 Oktober 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Hast Du in Kenntnis des Preises Leistungen in Anspruch genommen? Wenn nicht siehe hier:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ech-media-factoring.30223/page-19#post-336816
> 
> Der Ärger beschränkt sich auf den Zugang blöder Briefe.



Also fliegt das ding in die Tonne und ich warte die nächsten Briefe ab und die fliegen auch alle weg? Und da kommt nix? Obwohl ich da angerufen hatte?

Gruß Andy


----------



## Goblin (15 Oktober 2011)

> Und da kommt nix?



Doch,das hier





Wer eine echte Vorderung hat klagt und veranstaltet nicht so ein Affentheater


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Oktober 2011)

BarneyArmy schrieb:


> Und da kommt nix? Obwohl ich da angerufen hatte?
> Gruß Andy





Teleton schrieb:


> Hast Du in Kenntnis des Preises Leistungen in Anspruch genommen?


Lesen. Verstehen. Konsequenzen ziehen.


----------



## Hippo (16 Oktober 2011)

An Punkt 2 werden wir noch arbeiten ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Oktober 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> erinnere mich dran, so was liegt hier alles 'rum, Altbestände aus diversen Kooperationen mit den Medien


Leider habe ich nicht wirklich Zeit. Also nur ein Brainstorming.
1) *Das Problem ist uralt*, es gibt eine Gerichtsentscheidung in Hamburg zur IBC aus 1998, leider finde ich sie nicht mehr. Dokumentiert ist es jedenfalls bei der VZ Hamburg.
http://www.fallobst.info/Dokumente/presseberichte/b2c/004-ibc_verbraucherzentrale_hh.pdf
ganz unten ein Hinweis auf eine Strafanzeige aus 2001

Seiten dieser Unternehmen tauchten bereits 1999 im Index für jugendgefährdende Schriften auf (z.B. BAnz 226, 30.11.1999).
Auch in den dänischen Dokumenten wird das erwähnt:


> Efter at Forbrugerklagenævnet i perioden fra 1. januar 1999 til 1. august 1999 havde modtaget over 400 skriftlige klager over sextjenester udbudt af sagsøgte 1, besluttede Forbrugerombudsmanden at tage sagen op til behandling i medfør af markedsføringsloven.


 (über 400 Beschwerden, Quelle: Material des Dänischen Verbraucherministeriums von 2001 aus Verfahren gegen *Telecom Billing Systems ApS und **Televoice ApS*)
Webarchive
http://web.archive.org/web/20000623192325/http://www.fs.dk/jura/fjura/sager/99tbs.htm

s.a.
http://raubwirtschaft.info/go/b2c/a07/presse/ibc-verbraucher_08-00.htm



> Immerhin wurde der Firma TBS* im Jahre 1999 untersagt, "unter Verwendung von Telefonnummern mit normaler Ortskennzahl telefonische Sonderdienste anzubieten ... ohne zu Beginn des jeweiligen Telefonats kostenfrei auf die Höhe des anfallenden Entgeltes hinzuweisen" (Hanseatisches OLG, Az: 3 U 248/99)*. Auch wurde sie dazu verurteilt, bei der Werbung für Telefondienste den Endpreis für die Mindestgesprächsdauer anzugeben, sofern eine Gesprächsdauer fingiert wird, z.B. Minimum 5 Minuten (LG Hamburg, Az: 315 O 536/98).



Leider hat man immer wieder Schlupflöcher gelassen, denn die Preise werden ja angegeben und es wird auch keine "Gesprächsdauer fingiert". In der Sache entschieden jedoch die Gerichte bereits vor 12 Jahren, dass die Angebote nicht koscher sind.

2) Neben der Preisangabe gibt es zwei Probleme, die ebenfalls von Anfang an klar waren:
a) kein Jugendschutz
b) keine Identifikation des Nutzers der Angebote

beide Punkte führten in Dänemark nach jahrelangen Rechtsstreitigkeiten dazu, dass dort diese Dienste nicht mehr angeboten werden konnten, weil richterlich klar gesagt wurde, dass es gegen die Gesetze verstößt

siehe dazu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/juristische-schlappe-für-dänenbilling.11272/
"Juristische Schlappe für Dänenbilling"

in Österreich haben die Verbraucherschützer ebenfalls bereits frühzeitig positive Gerichtsurteile erreicht (Mutter eines minderjährigen Sohnes klagte, bzw. VKI klagte für sie)

sogar das Ministerium sieht den fehlenden Jugendschutz. Außerdem wird die Masche in der Studie zum Mißbrauch von Mehrwertnummern erwähnt:
http://www.bmelv.de/SharedDocs/Down...uchMehrwertdienste.doc?__blob=publicationFile
(2mb doc)

S. 96


> Wird die Rufnummer des Anrufenden übermittelt, so prüft der Anbieter vor Beginn des erotischen Gesprächs, ob ein Rufnummerneintrag mit Anschrift zwecks Zustellung der Rechnung existiert. Wenn ja, ruft er zurück; der Anbieter verlangt dann die Bankdaten des Kunden am Telefon. Der angerufene Kunde erhält anschließend die Rechnung; der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter bucht den Rechnungsbetrag mittels Lastschrift vom Konto des Kunden ab.
> Alternativ erfolgt kein Rückruf des Mehrwertediensteanbieters, sondern direkt eine Rechnung per Post an die Anschrift, die der Rufnummer, von der der Anruf erfolgte, zugeordnet werden konnte. Dies geschah im Testversuch auch in dem Fall, in dem noch vor unmittelbarer Leistungserbringung das Gespräch beendet wurde.



Das erwähnte Beispiel war die MC Multimedia

Das Problem ist also seit Jahren bekannt, trotzdem werden Anzeigen geschaltet (Videotext, Printmedien)

Verlage usw müssen gefragt werden, warum sie wissentlich damit Geld verdienen, obwohl das Abzockpotential groß ist, obwohl kein Jugendschutz gewährleistet werden kann, obwohl Tausende von Beschwerden vorliegen und obwohl sie selbst davor warnen (siehe Aktebericht aus 2000)

warum verzichten sie nicht darauf?

formulieren kann AS das sicher 
Belege hab ich jede Menge, auch irgendwo noch Mailverkehr mit SAT1/sevenone


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Oktober 2011)

Welche Verlage und Sender genau schalten Werbung/BTX für solche Angebote?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Oktober 2011)

mal sehen...
"geile omi" wurde bei der letzten Runde beworben (übrigens... stinkt's da...)

nur noch Reste:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="069-24794020"&btnG=Suche&meta=&aq=f&oq=

*089-21083118*

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=de&source=hp&q="echter telefonsex" "089-21083118"&pbx=1&oq="echter telefonsex" "089-21083118"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1477l8186l0l8609l23l19l0l0l0l0l1144l4980l0.6.9.2.7-1l19l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=1a555b36b3ce5031&biw=1600&bih=677

http://forum.sat1.de/showpost.php?p=116420&postcount=85

040 809053790-99
069-509594890-99
0711 8946037-41
069-25472052-96
040-42236140-49
0511-93622990-99

da findet google noch mehr. Der Rest ist Fleißarbeit. Freiwillige vor 

im TV gibt's das auch, aber ich bin nicht auf dem Laufenden
[die Fuldaer sind - glaub ich - eher printmedienaffin]

http://www.vz-saar.de/UNIQ131880160424498/link744831A



> *Erotische Dienste am Telefon: Oberverwaltungsgericht NRW beendet teure Irreführung mit Ortsnetz-Rufnummern*
> 
> Erotische Dienste am Telefon dürfen die Betreiber nicht über Ortsnetz-Rufnummern anbieten. Mit dieser Entscheidung hat das Oberverwaltungsgericht NRW (OVG) die Abschaltung zahlreicher Nummern durch die Bundesnetzagentur abgesegnet.


damit ist das Geschäftsmodell eigentlich tot. Wer jetzt noch so etwas zulässt, ist Mitstörer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Oktober 2011)

http://kleinanzeigen.wochenblatt.de/40/0/64/detail/a_7474917.c_7460.cr_608720696.html

führt dann noch weiter
http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-a....,cf.osb&fp=1a555b36b3ce5031&biw=1600&bih=677

(ob die 0221 auch denen gehört, müsste man testen)

http://www.die-sonntagszeitungen.de/ausgaben_sz/111009/stadt/html/10018.html

http://anzeigen.oaz-online.de/bekan...e[all]=0&em_suche[suchtext]=echter+telefonsex

usw, klick mal die pdf's an, da findet man noch mehr


----------



## BarneyArmy (17 Oktober 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Lesen. Verstehen. Konsequenzen ziehen.


ja


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Oktober 2011)

Wer gerne lustige Videos schaut, wird hier fündig!


----------



## Spax (21 Oktober 2011)

wer hat die 08921083118 angerufen und kann berichten was dann passiert?


----------



## BarneyArmy (22 Oktober 2011)

Bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher aber Sie ist auf alle fälle in meinem Schreiben mit aufgelistet. )90€ Rechnung.


----------



## Spax (25 Oktober 2011)

und warum schaltet die bundesnetzagentur die 089 -nummer nicht ab?


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2011)

Falls  du die Wattestäbchenarmee meinst: Die hat sich als unzuständig erklärt.

PS: Und das schon seit 2004


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2011)

Spax schrieb:


> und warum schaltet die bundesnetzagentur die 089 -nummer nicht ab?


vielleicht gibt's keine Beschwerden? Oder weniger als die Mindestzahl? Oder vielleicht entspricht die Anzahl der Beschwerden nicht dem intern vorgegebenen Muster, das vorsieht, Nummern abzuschalten, wenn binnen sieben Wochen mehr als 842, aber weniger als 1157 Beschwerden vorliegen und die Beschwerdenzahl, die an Dienstagen eingeht, höher ist als die Beschwerdenanzahl an Donnerstagen, aber niedriger als die Beschwerdenanzahl an Freitagen? Das weiß nur der unfähige Chef dieser unfähigen Behörde.

ist wahrscheinlich so:
Bundesnetzagentur ist zuständig für Mehrwertdienste
Handlungen der Bundesnetzagentur sind geregelt in Gesetzen usw. je Nummerngasse
Ortsnetznummern sind keine Nummerngasse, zu der es Regelungen gibt
Bundesnetzagentur ist nicht zuständig



> [ir]PS: Die Anzahl der Beschwerden soll tatsächlich einen Einfluß haben auf die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit der Bundesnetzagentur (obwohl auch dies nicht so im Gesetz steht, da steht lediglich, dass die Bundesnetzagentur *ab Kenntnis von Regelverstößen* handeln *kann*.)
> 
> Meine langjährigen Beobachtungen der Handlungen der Bundesnetzagentur haben leider keine eindeutigen Ergebnisse gebracht, von welchen Kriterien es abhängt, ob die Bundesnetzagentur schnell und effektiv handelt, oder langsam und nicht effektiv, oder schnell und nicht effektiv oder gar nicht. Folgende Hypothesen wurden inzwischen überprüft und verworfen:
> a) Trifft die erste Beschwerde an einem Montag ein, der in einer Woche liegt, an der Vollmond ist, wird sie dann in weniger als 21 Tagen abearbeitet und abgeschlossen, wenn die Anzahl der Beschwerdeführer ungerade ist.
> ...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/01377-nummer.26538/#post-275324

*Ernsthafter:*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/inde...zurecht-abgeschaltet-Urteil-des-OVG-NRW..html



> "Die Entscheidung des Oberverwaltungsgerichts bestätigt den Ansatz der Bundesnetzagentur, auch bei Geschäftsmodellen einzuschreiten, die darauf abzielen, durch kreative rechtliche Gestaltungen den Anwendungsbereich der besonderen telekommunikationsrechtlichen Schutzvorschriften zu umgehen", sagte Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur.


Blubbern kann der gut, aber glaubt er selbst, was er verzapft? Warum können dann solche Nummern über Monate beworben werden? Ein weiteres Beispiel für die "Arbeits"weise dieser Behörde: drei Mal im Jahr in vollmundigen Presseerklärungen von Aktivitäten blubbern, von denen man den Rest des Jahres Abstand nimmt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Oktober 2011)

Leider befürchte ich, dass sich das unter dem neuen wohl nicht ändern wird.


----------



## Heiko (26 Oktober 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Leider befürchte ich, dass sich das unter dem neuen wohl nicht ändern wird.


Eine schwachsinnigere Begründung für einen Wechsel habe ich aber auch noch nicht gehört.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Oktober 2011)

Aber eine der häufigsten Begründungen  für Postenschiebereien:
 > http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/0,1518,792102,00.html


> Eigentlich sind alle mit Matthias Kurth zufrieden - und trotzdem muss er seinen Posten als Chef der Bundesnetzagentur wohl bald räumen. Kurths Problem: Er hat das falsche Parteibuch. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen will die Union lieber einen eigenen Kandidaten mit dem wichtigen Job versorgen.


"Eigentlich sind alle mit Matthias Kurth zufrieden " 
Alle  betrifft  höchstens  die unbedarften Politiker und die Konzerne


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2011)

> Der Familien- und Sozialpolitiker Singhammer sei schon mehrfach im Gespräch gewesen. Bisher sei ihm aber nicht zugetraut worden, milliardenschwere Strom-, Gas- oder
> Telekommunikationsmärkte zu überwachen, so der “Spiegel”.


dann ist er der passende Kandidat...
s.a.
http://kehraus.wordpress.com/2011/06/02/hat-der-chef-der-bundesnetzagentur-seinen-verstand-verloren/


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Oktober 2011)

Wer sagt denn, dass da überhaupt irgendwas überwacht werden soll? - Die BNETZA ist keine Regulierungsagentur, sondern mehr oder weniger eine Marktbeobachtungsagentur. Dem Teldafax-Drama haben sie jahrelang zugeguckt. Seit 2009 war den Behörden bekannt, dass Teldafax in Schieflage war. Aber - O-Ton Kurth: "Die Bundesnetzagentur ist keine Insolvenzverhinderungsagentur".

Watching the game, having a bud.

Dafür ist es wurstegal, welche Strohpuppe man dahinsetzt.


----------



## Spax (26 Oktober 2011)

die staatsanwaltschaft fulda meint aber:

"nach nunmehriger rechtsauffasung der bundesnetzagentur in bonn kommt jedoch dem vorliegenden geschäftsmodell eine ordnungswidrigkeit wegen bewuißter umgehung der bestimmungen des telekommunikationsgesetztes nach....in betracht.das verfahren wird deshalb an die bundesnetzagentur in bonn die zur prüfung und ahndung dieser ordnungswidrigkeit ZUSTÄNDIG ist abgegeben"


----------



## jupp11 (26 Oktober 2011)

Die schieben sich seit sechs Jahren die Verantwortung gegenseitig zu: 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-1.8532/


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2011)

Spax schrieb:


> die staatsanwaltschaft fulda meint aber...


wann meinte dies die StA Fulda und zu welcher Gelegenheit? Oder hat die StA Fulda dies im Schlaf gesprochen?


----------



## Spax (27 Oktober 2011)

bei der begründung der einstellung eines ermittlungsverfahren letzten jahres


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2011)

soso... da fällt einem nichts mehr ein... Ob's ein Bußgeld gibt? So in Höhe von 768 Euro gegen den zypriotischen Briefkasten?


----------



## Teleton (4 Januar 2012)

Die haben ein neues Inkassobüro am Start:
Euro Inkasso Solutions 
Was um Gottes Willen ist mit Allinkasso los?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2012)

http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikatio...ng-kaver-plus-und-euro-inkasso-solutions.aspx

Die Firma hieß früher Wizarex Computer s.r.o. (bitte keine Freudschen Verlser, wenn man an den Herrn H denkt) und gehörte früher einer Firma "Easy Support", was ich für durchaus interessant halte, wenn man sich diese Firma anschaut... ( http://www.easysupport.cz/clanky/kontaktni-formular ) (wird gegen diese M.A. seitens der StA Fulda ermittelt, wie beispielsweise der VPT schreibt? Ich halte die nur für die Briefkastengründerin) (edit: beim VPT steht "M***c* A, nicht aber M***k* A.)

Alleiniger Inhaber ist nun
D. Hr., dat. nar. xx.xx.1976
Vrbno pod Pradědem, Družstevní 592, PSČ 793 26

nicht zu verwechseln mit
D. Hr., dat. nar. xx.xx.1977

weitere günstige Briefkästen gibt's hier
http://www.easysupport.cz/seznam-zalozenych-spolecnosti/sro


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (4 Januar 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Die haben ein neues Inkassobüro am Start:
> Euro Inkasso Solutions
> Was um Gottes Willen ist mit Allinkasso los?


Ebenda!


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2012)

"In München am Isarufer, herrlich umrahmt von alten Bäumen des Herzogparks" ( (c) allkinkasso) - da arbeitet es sich gut und friedlich. Eben da. Oder was meintest Du eben damit?
http://www.monacomedia.de/muenchenwiki/index.php/Herzogpark


> Während des Zweiten Weltkrieges war das Gebiet durch starke Bombeneinschläge betroffen.


Ähnliches ist derzeit nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht zu erwarten.
Da ist's auf den Jungferninseln schon gefährlicher:


> Das Hurrikan-Zentrum in Miami hat eine Sturmwarnung für die US- und British Virgin Islands, sowie den Insel Vieques und Culebra, einschließlich Puerto Rico, erteilt.


http://blog.wetter.com/?p=72539
Manchmal soll es sogar ganze Firmen im Sturm von den BVI auf die Bahamas blasen


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Die haben ein neues Inkassobüro am Start:
> Euro Inkasso Solutions
> Was um Gottes Willen ist mit Allinkasso los?


>> http://www.recht-hilfreich.de/blog/...lutions-von-allinkasso-gmbh-munchen-abgelost/


----------



## dvill (19 März 2012)

http://www.vzsa.de/mediabig/179761A.pdf


> Für die nach Auffassung der Verbraucherzentralen unseriös agierenden ausländischen Inkassounternehmen konnte im Rechtsdienstleistungsregister keine Registrierung gefunden werden. Offensichtlich haben sich diese Unternehmen bewusst keine Zulassungsbehörde ausgesucht und keine „Meldung“ über die Aufnahme ihrer Inkassotätigkeit erstattet. In Folge dessen wurde beim Landgericht Halle eine entsprechend Anfrage gestellt. Das Landgericht Halle teilte mit Schreiben vom 07.11.2011 mit, dass für die Firmen
> 
> * Inkaso Zastita d.o.o., Kroatien
> * Debitor d.o.o Inkaso, Kroatien
> ...


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2012)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Teleton schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die haben ein neues Inkassobüro am Start: Euro Inkasso Solutions
> ...


Er meinte wahrscheinlich: 


> _ebenda_ (= wie vorgenannt)


Die Allinkasso bekommt womöglich ebenfalls noch ihre Aufträge aus Fulda.

Was mich aber stutzig macht, ist das Gewurschtl in Halle.


dvill schrieb:


> http://www.vzsa.de/mediabig/179761A.pdf
> 
> 
> > Die Angelegenheit wurde an die Staatsanwaltschaft Halle als die für die Verfolgung und Ahndung dieser Ordnungswidrigkeit sachlich zuständige Behörde abgegeben.


Die Zuständigkeit kann man allenfalls daher leiten, weil dort der Beschwerdeführer, explizit ein Anzeigenerstatter wohnt. Dies ist wieder mal ein prima Beispiel für eine meiner neueren Thesen:





Reducal schrieb:


> ...da wird planlos anermittelt und der untaugliche Versuch unternommen diverse Geschäftsführer zu Geständnissen zu bewegen....


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2012)

http://www.recht-hilfreich.de/inkas...uro-inkasso-solutions-von-comcas-ug-abgelost/


> Interessant an der neuen Information ist, dass wohl die Daten unter verschiedenen Anbieter ausgetauscht werden. Denn der Angerufene hatte seinen Namen durchgegeben und dieser wurde wohl falsch verstanden. Nun taucht der falsch geschriebene Name in beiden Fällen (R. M. I. / Euro Inkasso Solutions sowie Comcas UG) auf.


----------



## Spax (18 Oktober 2012)

haben die pepper bzw.czech media factoring einen neuen namen oder sind die nun seriös geworden?


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2012)

Neuer Name, selbes Spiel! Bevor die Fuldaer seriös werden friert eher die Wüste ein!


----------



## Spax (19 Oktober 2012)

und wie heißen sie jetzt?


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2012)

Spax schrieb:


> und wie heißen sie jetzt?





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikatio...ng-kaver-plus-und-euro-inkasso-solutions.aspx


Namentlich tut sich da immer wieder was, gerade so, wie mans braucht.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Oktober 2012)

Ach wie gut, dass niemand weiß, dass ich Ha... Ha... Ha[...] heiß.

Heute mahn ich, morgen zock ich ab, und übermorgen benenne ich mich wieder um.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Oktober 2012)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ach wie gut, dass niemand weiß, dass ich Ha... Ha... Ha[...] heiß.
> 
> Heute mahn ich, morgen zock ich ab, und übermorgen benenne ich mich wieder um.


Hau(er)t den Lukas!


----------



## bernhard (20 September 2013)

http://www.moz.de/heimat/lokalredaktionen/bad-freienwalde/artikel1/dg/0/1/1199809/


> In zahlreiche Briefkästen, keineswegs nur von Senioren, flattern derzeit Schreiben mit derartigen Zahlungsaufforderungen. Viele von ihnen suchen den Rat der Verbraucherzentrale. Bereits 15 Vorgänge habe er bisher nur im September registriert.
> 
> Die Masche von "Euro Inkasso Solutions s.r.o.", sei bekannt. Die Briefkastenfirma, auf deren Briefkopf eine Adresse in Prag angegeben ist, fordert, das Geld zu einem Postfach in Petersberg, einem Stadtteil von Fulda (Hessen), zu schicken.


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2013)

bernhard schrieb:


> http://www.moz.de/heimat/lokalredaktionen/bad-freienwalde/artikel1/dg/0/1/1199809/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Letzteres stimmt doch gar nicht! Außerdem, widerrufen muss man nichts, was man nicht wissentlich vereinbart hat - also eine unrichtige Empfehlung! Was die Polizei betrifft, so kann man getrost behaupten, das das völlig unnötig ist. Die zuständigen Behörden in Fulda kümmern sich definitiv nicht um diese Fälle, machen sich angeblich sogar schriftlich lustig über die Ernsthaftigkeit der Anzeigen. Das einzige was wirklich oK ist, wäre das hier: 





			
				Verbraucherzentrale Eberswalde schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich kann nur empfehlen, nicht zu reagieren, nicht zu schreiben und nicht zu antworten", betont der Verbraucherschützer.


Selbst wenn dann die Allinkasso GmbH schreibt, hat das voll umfänglich seine Gültigkeit. Gerichtlich ist da schon seit vielen Jahren nie gegen vermeintliche Schuldner vorgegangen worden.


----------



## Teleton (20 September 2013)

> "Wenn man vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch macht, dann reagieren sie nicht mehr", weiß Gräfe


Üblicherweise schreibt das Inkassobüro zwei Mal dann ist Ruhe. Egal ob man von seinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch macht oder eine Kröte um Mitternacht an die Friedhofstür nagelt oder gar nix macht.


----------



## Hippo (20 September 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> ... oder eine Kröte um Mitternacht an die Friedhofstür nagelt ...


Schäm Dich ...
...das macht man nicht!


----------



## Teleton (21 September 2013)

Man kann auch Eichhörnchen statt Kröte nehmen, gibt aber immer Ärger mit Frau und Tochter.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 September 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Man kann auch Eichhörnchen statt Kröte nehmen


Wie gemein....  Gestern morgen schaute plötzlich ein lustiges Eichhörnchen zu meiner Terrassentür herein (und das nicht zum ersten Mal), wohl um guten Morgen zu wünschen. Die Tierchen sind dermaßen putzig und erheiternd. 

Bleiben wir also lieber bei der Kröte.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2013)

Man könnte aber auch die Hauer von einem Schwein nehmen. Die machen sich als Trophäen an jeder Tür.

Und als Namen für das nächste tschechische Inkassobüro würde ich vorschlagen:
"Prasnice Media s.r.o."


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 September 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Man könnte aber auch die Hauer von einem Schwein nehmen. Die machen sich als Trophäen an jeder Tür.


Hauer? Ja klar! *http://tinyurl.com/pgja396*


----------

